# Anyone about to start clomid?



## RKR (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi,

I'm about to start clomid and wondered if there was anyone else out there who's at a similar stage and wanted to share tips, experiences etc? I've read a lot but not sure what to expect and it would be nice to have some company on the 'journey'!

RKR
xx


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi RKR

Welcome to FF

I just finished my third month on clomid it has been fine so far no major side effects only things really found were that i have been very tired and my skin very dry now and again and  headaches but all berable stuff.

I hope you find it ok and it works for you i go up to 100mg next month so i have everything crossed
good luck to you  

Where are you from and what hospital are you at??

Take care
Chrissy
x


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Ladies!

I'm about to start clomid - i hope. I have an appointment on Feb 24th at UCH in London where we will be reviewing all our tests (which we had done previously but had to have redone by the clinic) and hopefully moving onto clomid. I'll be very keen to swap stories!  

I have irregular ovulation becuase of PCO. I have found i have gotten more and more anxious and excited as the appointment ahs gotten closer - it has been a long 3 month wait since the first appointment, and before that it took agens to get into the NHS to get the first scan done - to confirm PCO that i already knew I had. Im Australian and moved to the UK about 12 mponths ago so the NHS is all new to me. But I know there may well be plenty more waiting to do so Im trying to be as relaxed as possible. But im "in the system" now so full speed ahead!

Good luck to you both with your tratments. keep me posted!


----------



## RKR (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

thanks for your replies, it's so nice to know that I'm not the only one going through this, although in many ways I wish noone else had to do all this, wouldn't wish it on my worse enemy! 

Anyway just to fill in a few gaps. I'm in Wiltshire but being treated privately in Bristol. We have a child together and that combined with our age meant we don't get much/anything from the NHS. Also I have high BMI and the NHS are obsessed by this so we bit the bullet and went private, upside: no long waits (A big plus as I'm sure you'd agree Sunnysides!), free coffee and we get so much more say in what happens to us, downside: cost! If clomid doesn't work we really can't afford to pay for IVF so we've sort of put all our eggs in one basket, quite literally!! We have sub fertility and this issue seems to be one tube possibly blocked/adhesions and possible poor ovulation, oh the things we share on this site!! Anyway it's fingers crossed that clomid gives me the kick start we need. Chrissy, glad to hear you didn't suffer too much with clomid, some people seem to find it really difficult, good luck with the 100mg. I'm starting on that,my consultant must think my ovaries need a great big kick up the backside! Sunnyskies, good luck on the 24th! Fingers crossed for clomid! Let us know how you get on.

Really nice to hear from you both, please keep in touch. Looking forward to sharing stories and, hopefully, good news!

RKR
xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi RKR

Just saw your post. I'm due to start my first round of Clomid (100mg) at the beginning of March. Well I'm   that I will get the BFP this month and not need the Clomid but if AF arrives then Clomid here I come.

I only have one friend that has taken Clomid before, she ended up with twins after her first round (50mg)! So I try to keep   and hope Clomid will work for us. 

When do you start taking Clomid?

I hope that the side effects are mild but would be great to share any information and experiences with others taking Clomid.

I have my fingers crossed for everyone taking Clomid. 

Take care

T x


----------



## RKR (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Tama: I'm also due to start taking clomid at the start of March. It'd also be nice not to need it but as I had a HyCoSy (dye scan) last week I feel a bit messed about with so I have very little hope. Also not sure about my ovulation, hopefully clomid will sort this. Good news for your friend but twins!!! That thought worries me a bit as  already have a little boy but it's a risk we're more than prepared to take,  I don't know anyone who has taken clomid, made me feel like I'm the only person in the world with sub fertility! I'm sure I do know people in this situation but noone seems to talk about it, to be fair I don't broadcast it amongst family and friends. Anyway it'd be great to keep in touch and share stories, it's just nice to have a few people around who understand etc. Fingers crossed that af stays away and you can bin your clomid, otherwise we can take the clomid roller coaster all together.

Sunnyskies and Chrissy: Hope you're both well. Keep in touch.

RKR
x


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi

I have just started my first cycle of clomid 50mg, I'm a little bit nervous of what side effects i may have.  so far just a bit of tiredness!
We have been trying for about 2 years now, and after numerous tests i was diagnosed with mild PCOS.
Fingers crossed clomid will do the trick!

Good luck!


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

NG - good luck with your first cycle


----------



## jennie78 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi everyone  

Im due to start clomid in march, which im really excited about, as i feel like finally i will be doing something. 

I look forward to chatting to you all, and sharing experiences. 



Jennie


----------



## tasha L (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi
I'm currently taking tablets to induce AF then starting first round of Clomid. Feeling nervous so it's nice to know others are in the same boat.

Take Care


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Jennie - I know how you feel. When the hospital told me I would be taking Clomid I was excited because as you say you feel like you will be doing something about it. My friend only took one months worth of Clomid and didn't feel any side effects so fingers crossed we'll all get off lightly too! Best of luck and hopefully we can all chat and keep each other going for our first round of Clomid. Will you be having scans and Hcg shots?

NG - keep us posted on how you are feeling - best of luck. 

RKR - I had the HSG (dye test) done at the beginning of Jan and I've read a number of studies carried out which have stated that 1-3 months after the test some woman get pregnant - they say maybe due to the dye pushing anything out of the tubes. Never give up hope. 

Hope everyone is well and staying  . I'm sure positive thinking really helps.

I'm thinking   for you all and also   for lots of 2009 Clomid babies.



T xx


----------



## jennie78 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi tama,
im not really sure if i will be taking anything else with the clomid. I saw the consultant last nov, he sent me for a  hsg, and dh for sa. I had my hsg last month which was clear. 
My dh sa is 6th march, then back to consultant. He said that if my hsg is clear, which it was, and dh sa was fine ( im hoping) we will be starting clomid. Ive had 4 blood tests over about 2 years, and each time its showed im ovulating, so i think the clomid is just to boost things. 
Im just happy im finally getting to this point, as the wait between appointments is soooo long.
So, will you be having the scans and hcg shots ?

Jennie


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Jennie

My consultant has given me 4 months on Clomid. I will take the tablets days 2-6 at 100mg. The about day 12-14 they will do an internal ultrasound scan to look at the follies and the lining of the womb. If there are between 1 & 4 'ripe' follies they will give me a shot to release the eggs. I too ovulate each month, or so they think (only ever did one blood test!), so the Clomid, like you say is to boost the chances. 

I think it depends on the doctor/hospital as to whether they just give you the Clomid or if you have the scan and shots. My friend just had the Clomid with no shots. I really think it depends on the area you live in. 

I have the first months Clomid already and have to go back mid cycle for the scan and will do that for the next four months, or not if it works, then I guess we have to look at other options but I really don't believe it will get to that stage.

It seems like forever I know but I guess you have to keep thinking that when you are holding your baby all the months/years will just melt away.

It's so nice to have someone to chat too and share how I'm feeling. FF really is a great site with so many supportive people. Let me know how you get on.

Take care and lots of   to you x


----------



## jennie78 (Dec 5, 2008)

I agree this is a very good site, supportive, and informative.

It is nice knowing that there are others, who know how your feeling. 

I feel lucky that im going to be given the chance of trying clomid. My dh has 2 gorgeous children already, and the consultant said that he will try us with the clomid. If it doesnt work he cant take us any futher, but I have a good feeling about it  . 
But, like you said, if not we will have to look at other options. 
I think im just trying to stay positive.

Part of me thinks though, if every test keeps coming back normal, then it cant be much stopping me conceiving. Think im rambling now lol.

Jennie


----------



## JayJnr (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Im new to all of this....

Im 27, been ttc for almost 2 yrs now, i have no children. Had been on pill for years due to irregular periods, and long periods (approx 5-6 a year, lasting weeks!!) Have been off pill for 2 yrs. Only now periods have returned to normal. Have 'symptoms suggestive of pcos' as the drs put it.. Had hsg in Jan, one tube possibly blocked, possibly not, other tube fine. Started first round of clomid (50g) beginning of feb, going to have scan to check for follicles etc on friday. Fingers crossed clomid has worked. Am very anxious...

Jacky


----------



## jennie78 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi jacky,

Good luck with your scan friday, really hope its worked for you  .

jennie


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Jacky

Hope all goes well on Friday. I'm sure it will go well, will you be having the injection? Do let us know how you got on. How did you find Clomid? Did you have any side effects? Lots of luck for tomorrow.    

Jennie - I agree with you if the tests are all normal then it WILL happen. My test have all been clear too and I tend to think the same thing. I think when you have been waiting and having tests to finally be given tablets makes you feel that you are finally doing something and taking control again.  

T x


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

hello everyone and good luck  and thanks for sharing your stories. its good to have people to talk to and compare notes. i have felt so isolated with the waiting between appointments and not really understanding how the nhs or pco works, especially as im new to london and my friends and family are all far away. silly time to be ttc i know but thats life, huh. anyway, its good to have some buddies who are on the same ride. i hope they give me clomid next week too  i really feel like it will give me some small sense of control back, or at least that im on the road. 

Jacky - good luck with your scans tomorrow!


----------



## JayJnr (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks guys!
Its really nice to have the support from people who are going through the same as you! Its great having my bf there but obviously not the same(!) As far as im aware im not having any injections, just clomid to make me ovulate 'properly', as i had scans to monitor my ovulation  previously and wasnt producing hardly any follicles. So i guess we'll just see from here what goes on..
As for side effects from clomid i only had mild ones, thats assuming it was from the clomid, but i just felt a bit bloated, had a stinking headache/migraine about 2 days after finishing the course, and i was a bit stroppy/argumentative! Was just a bit like pmt but after a period! Still just praying its worked     Will let you know how i get on.

Hope all is well for you all too!!


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

good luck with your scan tomorrow Jacky.  i am also on my first cycle of clomid and i have my scan on Monday.

so far side effects haven't been too bad, still feel tired and a few headaches here and there.

its so nice to finally be able to speak to people who are going through the same thing, as no-one else seems to properly understand what you are going through.

good luck to you all x


----------



## lucky173 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I am one of the new bes jus got into the site recently.

I am started on clomid 50 mg ,which I am waiting to start any day now as I am due for my AF any minute.The clomid was started in India when I had a private consultation there.I was asked to undergo the follow up here in the UK.I was wondering what would be the follow up process in the SW london area?

when should someone have the follow scans to note the progress of the follicular development?is it cycle day 12 or 14...

good luck with all the rest who are waiting for their scans and appointments...

Lucky173


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Guy's

Jacky - how did Friday go? Let us know.   x

Hi Lucky173. I was told that day 12-14 is when they would do my scan and give the injection if there are 1-4 follies. I would think, but not 100%, that this is the same for most ladies. Hope all goes well.

Hope everyone is okay, sending lots of   to you all.

T x


----------



## JayJnr (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi guys!

Hope your all well? 

Scan went well on friday, ive produced a good healthy amount of follicles so clomid is working!! fingers crossed the next step is straightforward. Gotta go again tomorrow morning for another scan to monitor the follicles as my largest one was 15 on friday. which i believe means its almost ready. they also want to check that im not over stimulated as the nurse was shocked to see so many follicles, compared to before, so is wary now in case i have too many, in which case she says we cant have sex as i'll probably have triplets which wont be good for my health or the babies.. so now im waiting for the sperm and egg rendezvous which im praying will be soon! So its a matter of baby dance and no more hiccups!!!


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

thats great jacky so pleased for you.  hopefully i will get the same good news tomorrow!

Lucky173 - my hospital likes to do the scan around day 10.  I think it just depends on which hospital/clinic you are at.  good luck hope clomid works for you


----------



## lucky173 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Tama,

Thanks for your reply.I am going to see the consultant at the infertility clinic on 4th March.This is my first appointment since my GP had referred us to the specialist in Jan 09.I am hoping to discuss about my clomid and the follow up scans with them.I hope they agree to follow this up as suggested by my private specialist in India.

Can I ask your experience with the consultant for the first time when you were referred.I am assuming it to be in the NHS as mine is in NHS at the moment.Any idea how they would approach my case....

I would like to know a bit more from others about their first consultation with their specialists.I am mentally preparing my self for this one.I know each of us are unique and have to be dealt differently.However,I want to try the more conservative methods before jumping up with the IVF and ICSI.I am also aware of the my irregualr cylces and the low motile/low normal forms sperms with my DH which will invariably put us high up for the IVF and other more advanced procedures in comparison to clomid.

I am blurting up so much info here did`nt realise how nervous this appointment is making me........... 

Thanks Tama and good luck with your clomid,wish you all the best.


----------



## lucky173 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi NG,

Thanks for your wishes.I am hoping all goes well with the clomid.Is it OK of I ask few things about the clomid itself.I was aksed to take 50 mgs(According to my cons in India)from day 3 to day 7.I due to take the first tab now but got a bit confused with the timing.I had a mild spotting and some fresh bleeding y`day not a full,heavy flow as I get on my first day of period.Do I need to count this as my day 1?I know I sound so silly but just to be on the safer side I am checking this with you.How did you count yours...did you complete the 5 day course yet or not?

Hope this works like a magic on both of us...can`t wait to start the tab now..

good luck.


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Lucky173.  My hospital told me to start clomid on day 2.  i am also on 50mg and i was to take 5 tablets.  I have a scan tomorrow (day 10) to check my follicles and womb lining.  i haven't really had many side effects which i am so glad about, manly just a bit of tiredness the first few days of taking the tablet.
i think again it depends on where you are being treated, for which day you have to start taking clomid.  my hospital says to take clomid day 2 -6, but the info lealet with the tablets says you can start taking the tablets up to as late as day 5!  it is all so confusing!  i would stick to whatever you have been told to do.
if i was you i would count that as day 1 (but then my periods tend to be lighter on the first day). do you have contact details for your clinic in the UK yet?  if so you could always give them a call for their advice - i have found the nurses really helpful at my hospital, i've had to call a couple of times in the past.
fingers crossed this works for us.  it is such a rollarcoaster of emotion every month.


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi there Ladies,

What a great site this is!!! Am so relieved to hear there are other people out there going through the same thing...
My name is Michelle, and very very proud and grateful to have one beautiful daughter- Lola who is 2 yrs- with no help what so ever, may I add!!
We automatically decided last year to start trying for another little one, but we found out two weeks ago that I have PCOS.. !

So... Anyway, my doctor gave me 10 days worth of norethisterone (and hardly any information!) told me to go away and when my period starts I need to start taking clomid..
That was it basically!! 

I have a few questions and if anyone can answer them Id be very grateful!
* He hasnt sent me to check my tubes yet-does that sound right?
* what if my period doesnt start?
* He is sending me for a blood test on my second cycle but no scan (like Ive read on here!?)

I look forward to swapping stories..

Good luck to you all

Michelle xx
But what if my period doesnt start?


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Lucky173
My first appointment with the consultant went well, yes it’s NHS. I was told they would need to carry out a lap & dye test to check my tubes. When I had the test done 4 weeks later they gave me the results then and there. I then had to go back to the consultant 4 weeks later. My second visit was when they told me that I had unexplained infertility and that they would try me on 4 months of Clomid with the scans & injections. I’m not sure how Clomid works if your dh has a low sperm count but do ask the consultant. Don’t be afraid to ask questions, I find it better to write them down before I go so I have a list when I see them this way you don’t forget to ask anything. You will be just fine at the appointment – think of it this way you are moving forward with things and the appointment will help you to move forward whether that be with Clomid or IUI or IVF. As I was on d6 on my cycle I have had to wait for my next cycle to start taking Clomid. I’m currently on day d25 (30 day cycle) so have everything crossed that AF won’t show her face this month! Keep us posted and best of luck.

NG – the notes I had re starting Clomid stated day one is the first day of a proper bleed rather than spotting as long as the bleed started before 10pm. Not sure if this helps! How have you been getting on? x

Hi Michelle. Sorry to hear that you have PCOS. I think it depends if you are seeing a GP or a consultant at a hospital. I have a friend that was just given Clomid, not test or scan etc – see had twins! I don’t have PCOS but from what I have read Clomid is good for kick starting your system and getting producing lots of lovely eggs. If he has given you something to start your period and it doesn’t go back to them and ask them what you should do next, however, I’m sure it will induce your period and you can then take the Clomid. Did they give you the days you should take it? They take the blood test to see if you have ovulated this is normally about d19 of a 28 day cycle. If this is all being done via your GP they don’t have the facilities to do the scans from their offices, this is done when you have been referred to a consultant that the hospital. Let us know how you are getting on. 
Sending you all lots of  

I have a question – I’m on d25 and have been having very light cramping and some pain which is similar to ovulation pain. Does anyone know what this maybe? It’s too early, I hope, for AF so was wondering if this maybe a ‘sign’ of anything!!!  

Hoping you are all well. T x


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Jacy - best of luck for today and the second lot of scans. I'm sure all is well and you have some lovely large follies. Let us know how you get on. Sending you lots of  . Tx


----------



## lucky173 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies thanks a lot for your lovely advise.

Hi NG,That`s a lot for your info.This is much appreciated.Good luck with your scan.Hope it is going to be just fine.I am on day 2 as of today and will be taking my clomid tommorow for next 5 days.That will bring me to day 11 on the [fly]day of my appointment [/fly] with my cons.I hope he is going to ask me to come back for the follow up the next day!!high hopes....will wait and watch.

Tama,thanks for your valuable info.I am now so excited about starting with these tabs.Infact,I had a chat over the phone with one of my friends who is my hubby`s close friends wife.She asked me just few mins ago if I were pregnant?I was so frustrated to have asked the same q soo many times but then I spoke to her very calmy and thought I handled the situation quite well.

I don`t know why it is so hard to tell her everything that I am going through at the moment as I write here and share here.I am afraid of their reactions and judgements.I have not told about our problems with any body.I am happy to talk about me as oppose to my huby`s issues.It is quite a ego protective thing I think...to do that way.

Never mind folks will get there in the end.Hope is here to stay........ 

Thanks .will def keep you all posted about my first appointment.


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Tama:- Thank you so much for you're reply and very useful info!
          My doctor has suggested I do days 2-7, does anyone know why some women do different days?
          Ive done 5 days so far, and feel like its been the longest 5 days of my life! I can feel something is going on down there..lots of niggles!! God....Ive never wanted my period so much  

The very best of luck to all of you.....

Michelle xxx


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi all, Just popping in to say hello. 

I had my apointment toady and was expecting to go strainght onto the clomid but, alas, DHs semen analysis was a too low. She almost referred us straight to IVF, but because a prev. private seman analysis had been all fine we now have to redo the SA again and go back to see the consultant before she tells us what next.  

She was very busy and reluctant to map out steps after that until our next appointment (including questions like number of NHS funded treatments or where she would referr us or how long it would take). This is a bit frustrating especially since it took ages to get in to see her and then a 3 months wait till the second appointment. And of course it was a shock to get the different results as we had expected everything to be fine. But hopefully we will only have to wait a couple of weeks this time.

What we did seem to get out of her, was that if the semen results are OK we will start  clomid around late april and  probably also IUI. If the results are still poor she will refer us direct to IVF. Which of course was always a possibility, but perhaps i didnt expect her to be talking about it so soon. On the one hand I do feel relieved that we have made it through another appointment and onto a another level, even though we still dont know and still have to wait. Know what i mean?

I guess thats the biggest challenge isn't it, to get your head around the different steps and options and timeframes as results and responses change. But its frustrating becuase I thought we were on one road and now we could be on a completely different one. I thought the problem was just me but now we know its both of us  I guess i have a lot of waiting and confusion to get used to, with this rollercoaster  

But the good thing is i have recently decided to leave my job, becuase it - along with all this fertility stuff, i guess - has been really contributing to a reappearance of depression (which i suffered from about 10 years ago). I've just been prescribed anti-depressants again which i have been worried about taking but the Dr seems to think its Ok, if i need them. She said I should start and when we come to treatment i can stop taking them if i want to. Does anyone else have any experience of knowledge about taking anti-depressants while ttc?  

So i guess i've been dealing with a bit lately, and somehow today's appointment reaffirmed that what i need to be doing is focusing on my health and being ready and relaxed, so the decision to leave the job is the right one. I just gotta learn to be a bit more patient, I guess.  

hmm, that was a lot more than hello! I guess i have a lot on my mind today....

Jacky - good on you with those follies i hope your second scan went well and it's all happening!  

Hugs to everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals - I hope your tx are all going well.

     

sunnieskies


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi ladies!

scan went really well yesterday - two really good big follicles, one on each side.  I have lots of other little ones too so i have to have another scan on thursday to make sure they don't develop or else i have a high risk of multiple pregnancy!!! 
so it may have worked too well!  the nurse says the little ones should stop developing as the big ones will take over.
so i am feeling really positive just now, and finally feeling like something is happening and at last on the right track.
i have just got to stop myself getting carried away because i don't want to set myself up for a big disappointment.  just happy that clomid is doing the job, and if it i don't get pregnant first time round i feel positive and confident I will soon.

Lucky173 - i know what you mean by not being able to tell other people.  i have not been able to even tell my parents, as i don't think i can handle them being upset and feeling sorry for me.  i know they would want to know what was going on and even though they would have the best intentions i just can't handle all the questions.  i'll tell them once it's all over, and hopefully i can soften the blow by telling them they will be grandparents!

Sunnieskies - all the appointments and all the time waiting in between them is soooo frustrating, but try and stay positive - you will get there!

hope you are all well x


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning Ladies

I'm feeling a little low today. I only have three days left before af and was feeling soooo positive that maybe this month we'd done it but today I just feel like someone sucked all the positive feelings from me over night! 

All I can think about that the moment is my best friend - she is now 5 mths, they a re having a little boy and she is so happy. I'm pleased for her but at the same time keep feeling 'why not us' , 'what did we do wrong'. 

Sorry don't mean to be negative! 

Well I wish each one of you loads of  .

Tx


----------



## hami (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi everyone

I started Clomid 50mg at the begining of Feb, had lots of side effects (back pain, grumpy, low, dry skin, headache, flushes overnight, poor sleeping....)  I hate the damn little pill but if helps me produce a   then who am i to complain!!!  

Unfortunately after 2 tracking scans i had 3 large folicles & multiple smaller ones that nurse was concered would grow and i may end up with multiple pregnancy 3 or more  

So now on CD 19 waiting on AF to arrive (when was the last time i wanted it to arrive)  so i can start 25mg dose and   that that works better.

Tama -    i know how you feel, i had a really low weekend what with the side-effects & also that BF had a little boy on sat morning -              sooooo happy for her but sooooooo jealous.


Well girlies here's   for lots of clomid babies for us girlies in 2009    






Hami

xx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

just had my second scan this morning, and the follicle on the right has grown to 15mm so i should ovulate over the weekend!  turns out the follicle i thought i had on the left was actually a blood vessel!!  haha, how much of an  am i! lol!  the little ones haven't grown anymore so fingers crossed for this month

Tama try to stay positive,   AF stays away for you.  we are all allowed to have a down day now and again.  my best friend is due her first baby in 7weeks and i feel the same as you, so happy for her but i wish it was us.

Hi Hami - the good thing you can take from it is the clomid is working, just a little bit too well!  so fingers crossed next month all will go to plan.  hopefully you should have less side effects next month if the doseage is going down.  i starter on 50mg this month too, which seems to be the right dose for me and i haven't suffered to many side effects, only some tiredness the days i took the tablets.  so hopefully once they get you on the right dose you won't feel so bad.



N x


----------



## clarkyj (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

Im new on here and have just been prescribed clomid. Its helpful to hear stories from other people in the same/similar situations.

We have been TTC for just over 2 years and after the 21 day tests and internal ultrasound scans i was diagnosed with PCOS. I then had Lap and Dye test which showed I had Endometriosis on Ovaries, bowel etc so I had the operation to have this removed at the end of September. 

Cosultant then presecribed Clomid for 6 months 50mg days 2-7. My periods are really irregular so waiting to come on before I can start to take the tablets. We are going on holiday in 3 weeks too and doc has advised to wait till we get back to start Clomid as I will need to be scanned. (So this is just more waiting) 

Ive been finding it hard recently as 3 very close friends have all announced they are pregnant, I am over the moon for all of them, but on the flip side i find it frustrating that we have been trying 2yrs and 2 of them got caught in the first month. It doesnt feel possible to me (if that makes sense)

Has anyone else been on holiday whilst taking clomid? Fingers crossed i wont get too bad side effects and they will work for us!  

xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Claekyj

Welcome to FF.

My dh and I have also been ttc for just over two years. We've both had all the test which have come back normal so have been given the label 'un explained'! Anyway they gave me Clomid which I am due to start taking next week - hoping af won't turn up so can put the Clomid in the bin!  

Sorry I haven't used the Clomid yet so have not used while away but if you are having the scans done then I guess you need to be able to get to the hospital about day 12-14 of your cycle. Will you be having the injections too?

I have read that taking Clomid just before bed helps some people avoid side effects as they are asleep when the tablets kick in, I will be trying this if and when I take them.

I know how you feel with close friends having babies. I think when you have been waiting so long and then someone has it happen at the drop of a hat it makes you feel like saying "why not me?". My bf is 5 months and I find it very hard plus there are three girls at work now all with 'bumps'! I find you feel sad and resentful but then you feel bad for having those feelings  

I have found that FF is a wonderful place to talk to people that are in the same boat but also read the success stories and take comfort from that. 

Sending you lots of          

Hope everyone else is okay. I'm being positive and   that   stays away this weekend.

Take care T x


----------



## clarkyj (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Tama, 

Thanks for replying. Fingers crossed for you this month then!!   Maybe you may not need the clomid. "Unexplained" i can imagine that is frustrating!! Im 8 days late already but negative tests!

Yeah i think prob best to wait till after hols to start taking the tablets, is only 3 weeks away i suppose. Im not sure about the injections, what are they for? Does everyone have them??

Thanks for the tip on taking the tablets at night. I only know 1 person who has taken clomid - sucsessfully too, she got pg in the 3rd month. 

Yeah its horrible with friends pregnant, as they dont want to tell you as they dont want to upset you. I am truly happy for all of them, but just get frustrated how people get pg soo quickly! But yes your right you do feel guilty then for thinking those types of things.

P.S Sorry i dont know all the lingo yet (abreviations etc)   

xxx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning ladies

Hope you all had good weekends. Dh and I had a great weekend together we go a new car and did a spot of shopping in Cambridge which was great. AF seemed to be staying away so was very positive, however, I have spotting this morning so af will be with me tomorrow so it's a   this month.

So I will be starting my Clomid this week, should be Wednesday. I will try to stay positive and hope that Clomid is the magic pill for dh and I. 

How about everyone else? Hope everyone had good weekends.

I am sending positive vibes out to everyone       

T x


----------



## vixen1985 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this site and am just about to start clomid I have the tablets just got to wait until the beginning of my next cycle to start taking them, or maybe I won't have a next cycle and might be pregnant but think that is just wishful thinking !!

I found alot of comfort on this site as you think you are the only one going through this but you aren't but no one seems to understand what you are going through and the more of my friends get pregnant the more jealous and frustrated I get 

Anyway anyone wishing to chat to me is more than welome

Good luck to everyone else on this very trying and tiring journey  

Vicky


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Vicky

Welcome to FF! This is a great site with loads of wonderful ladies that have lots of helpful advice.

I too am just about to start Clomid, this will be my first cycle on it! 

It's never wishful thinking and fingers crossed you won't need Clomid -  

The jealous and frustrated part I can totally understand and have been having those feels a lot lately  

Not sure that I can offer any advice as I'm new to Clomid but am always about if you want to ask anything or just let of steam!

Take care T x


----------



## JayJnr (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Ladies!!!
Welcome to FF for the newcomers!!!

Everything is going well at the moment, am now just waiting till Friday 13th (arrgh!) to see if the clomid has worked... if af hasnt arrived by then, then YAY!!! if so then ... really praying hard tho  , and in that case will start again on the clomid  

Feeling positive at mo, however, maybe too positive? been feeling very nauseous since friday, plus painful/sensitive nipples, which if i were preg would make sense. however, i have also been having problems with my digestion system lately, in the sense that im either lactose intolerant to some degree or i have symptoms of IBS. Whichever, i feel my problems are triggered by milk. Last time i felt like this (after having milk in cereal for a good week plus), i thought i may be preg, but turns out i wasnt!!  But this time round, i havnt had any milk or hardly any dairy for that matter, so dont know what the issue is there?? im hoping its not a digestive problem  

my second to last scan showed the largest follicle was 23 (mm?), then the one after that showed them shrinking. So now i have to go for a blood test on thurs to check ive ovulated, which im sure i have. Then its just the waiting game, which i am finding hard as im very impatient naturally.

Sorry to bable on!! How is everyone else doing? Hope all is going to plan, and good luck especially to those just starting clomid!


            baby dust to u all!!


----------



## lucky173 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi ladies,

How are you all keeping?I went through the recent posts and would like to welcome 2 new comers clarky and Vixen.I can asure you both so much that you are in the right place.I am quite new to this site,joined in jan 09 and since then have been taking lot of comfort in talking about my fertility problems and anxieties surrounding it with the new found friends and supporters/well wishers in this site.

Clarkyj good luck with the clomid.I am sorry to hear about your recent surgery for endometriosis.Good news is that things are moving forward for you and hope clomid works for you in your first cycle.I completed my first cycle of clomid just recently and waiting for follow up scans to look into the follicular growth.Infact I was started on Metformin and clomid by cons gynaec in India and I am waiting to see the local cons regarding this treatment and take it forward from her on.

Vicky,good luck with this first cylce of clomid and hope it works well on you.I think we both are at similar stages in terms of our treatment and fingers crossed for this month.

Hi Tama,Sorry it`s BFN for you but you are soon going to be on clomid and hope that works like a magic for you.I am keeping my hopes high for this month and going to see my cons tommorow.

NG,What a result...good luck and hoping you are soon going to give us good news about BFP!

Hami,stay positive as it looks like your body is reponded quite well to 50 mg dose and it will just be the right dose for the next cycle.

I am just taking it easy today and waiting for tommorow`s appointment.Wish me luck and hope it goes well.

Bye ladies will be back tommorow.


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Lucky173

Hope all goes well tomorrow wishing you lots of luck. Thinking   thoughts for you. Let us know how you get on.

I'm much brighter today and trying to stay positive. Will start the Clomid tomorrow so will   that it produces lots of large follies for us this month. 

Here's hoping the coming month has lots of   for us all.

Best wishes

T x


----------



## clarkyj (Feb 26, 2009)

AFternoon Ladies, 

Hope everyone is ok. 

Ive just had a call from a friend - she had her 2nd scan today...she is having a girl which is great news. My other 2 friends have got scans Thursday and Monday - talk about surounded by baby talk!!! I just keep trying to stay positive and think well at least they will be able to give me some tips when eventually i get pregnant.  

3 weeks today until our holidays...as bad as it sounds im wishing my holiday away a bit rather than looking forward to it, so I can get back and start clomid. 

Has anyone taken the tablets to bring your period on?? How long after you start taking the tablets do you come on?? I have been given these and i can start to take them when im on holiday (if i time it right so I come on when i come home)  

I had a really vivid dream on Sunday that I did and test and it was posititve, i was up at 4 am doing a test as soon as I woke up from the dream .....negative.  

Welcome to Vixen good luck starting your Clomid
Lucky - good luck meeting the consultants lets hope they get it all moving soon for you

Jac
x


----------



## vixen1985 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi,

I am about to start clomid am stating it in about a week on the 2nd day of my cycle. Hope it works feeling really fed up now  lost count of the number of tests and people poking around at my bits,  there should be a sign up in the hospital saying leave your dignity at the door LOL  

Would like to share experiences and storys if anyone would like to  

Vicky xx


----------



## vixen1985 (Feb 26, 2009)

And thanks jac for the good luck wishes   nice to have some support and people who actually understand what your going through 

vicky xx


----------



## vixen1985 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

would just like to thank everyone for the welcome to ff   and its amazing how many people are at the same stage as me in treatment, I have got to have the clomid as I am not ovulating regular some months I do and some months I don't Me and my dh have been trying for 18 months his tests were fine.

Just glad the tests are over now and they are finally doing something my af is due on friday and I am already stressing about whether it will come or if it won't and the clomid can go in the bin but I suppose if it doesn't come I have the clomid so fingers crossed   

Vicky x


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Vicky - Fingers crossed af stays away for you and you can bin the Clomid!  

As for me I'm about to pop my first Clomid pills today! Worried that I will get all the side effects going (haven't had lady luck with me so far on this journey!!)  

I've decided to take them in the evening so if I do feel 'off' I am at home and can go to bed. Called the clinic today to tell them I was on d2 so they could book my scan in and no one answered! Left a message at 09.30 is morning and they still haven't called me back....I just don't think they get how stressful it can be when you have to wait and wait  

Lucky173 - how did you get on, any news? 

clarkyj /hami/NG/ sunnieskies/mummy2lola - how are things with all of you? (sorry if I have missed anyone)

I am always   for   so lets hope there are lots this month. 

Sending out loads of  

             

and 

            

Tx


----------



## clarkyj (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

Hope everyone is OK today - any news from anyone?

Tama - Let us know how your first day has gone with the Clomid....fingers crossed no side effects for you!! 

Off to bed now - feel a bit sick, everytime I feel sick i always think "oohh what if" but no joy! My periods are really irregular, 2 weeks late this month so far, which is really annoying as always gives you hope for longer! Anyway night everyone

(Sorry not great with all the Jargon...can anyone give me a list of what they mean ha ha, thanks)  
xx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everyone!

just been trying to read back and catch up, not been online for a good few days.  was at a hen night at the weekend (no wine for me!) and i've been been busy with work this week so not had a chance to check in with you all.

Lucky173 - how did the scan go?

Tama - sorry about the BFN.  good luck with clomid, hope you don't suffer to many side effects try not to worry about it, I'm sure you will be fine.

welcomie to all the other newbies.  its nice to have so many people to talk to that are going through the same thing and are at the same stages in treatment.  me and my dh have been trying for 2years now, and i am on my first month of clomid - all going well so far.

clarkyj - i have to take Provera to bring on a period as my cycles are so irregular thanks to PCOS!  this usually works with no problem, my period tends to start 2-3 days after the last pill.


I have a blood test on Saturday to check my Progesterone level to make sure i have ovulated this month.  i am in the two week wait just now and i am sooo impatient.  10 days til i do my pregnancy test, and it can't come quick enough.  heres hoping for a BFP!  my head is playing mind games on me big time just now.

sorry i haven't replied to each of you but if you need any info (or just a moan!) just ask and i'll try to help.

x


----------



## lucky173 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for checking on me.

The appointment went well though it was not the way I wanted it to happen.As usual it all started off with the intial Hx taking and later she went through the recent results of the the SA.I updated on my current medications including the completion of my first cylce of clomid and Met TDS.She was very pleasant to talk with and tried to answer most of our questions.

She advised me on the following things,

1.To stop the Clomid straight away as she felt that it would not be of much help with the low sperm count  and also in turn would put me at risk of overstimulation.Her rationale was to keep my ovarian reserve stable and natural for the moment and try using clomid at later dates when it is required or to use when the sperm count would start to improve over a period.So,I am off the clomid from next cycle.

2.She strongly advised me to reduce weight and bring my BMI to a resonable range.I am at 32 BMI now which is frigtening me.She is advised me to keep going with the met three times a day for next few months and come back to the clinic after 3-4 months to re-assess the situaiton.

3.Ideally,at 4 months consultation,she wants me to have reduced my weight and my hubby to have picked up some normal forms in the SA test .She also hinted at the fact that if this does`nt work (no improvement in the normal forms)then we will be placed in some sort of IVF or IUI treatment plan.She was not cler but made it quite claer that the waiting list for the IVF is going to be astronomical 2-3 yrs!!I was gobsmacked by this totally! Made me angry as well...but  cant be choosers at this stage.. 

So,I came back home feeling more stressed and anxious about my weight and felt even more guilty about my body..We both brainstromed a little bit and re-foccused our priorities and came up with a plan!I mean plan of taking one day at a time and also co-operating with each other to loose some FAT off!

This is wherE I am now.I am going for the scan on friday as I requested for one to check my ovaries after the first cylce of clomid.she is agreed with this.

I cannot imagine I have done a essay on this one...sorry to be boring with my un-interesting story...

Good luck everyone will chat with you all later....nite nite..


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Lucky173

Never think that your situation is uninteresting, how you feel and what you are going through is why we are all here. I'm sorry it didn't go to plan, you never know the first round of Clomid may well kick start things for you!    Try not to worry about your BMI, you can bring it down. I have to say that all this business with doctors telling patient to loose weight really makes me cross as if you don't already have enough to worry about they add something else to the table! Try to stay positive (I know that is hard) you have the scan tomorrow which may bring with it some lovely follies! Sending you some     and a BIG  

NG - good luck for Saturday. Everything crossed for a   

Clarkyj - keep us posted hoping you also get your   . On the FF home page there is a tab called words and meanings, I think most things are there.  

Vicky - fingers crossed the   stays away for you tomorrow and that you also have a  

JayJnr - have you had your tests today? Hope all went well, let us know. Friday 13th, I think I may have my first scan done on that day to see if I have some follies! 13 can also be a lucky number so lets keep everything crossed   . Hope you get your   this month. 

As for me I followed some advice about taking the Clomid at night (can't remember who posted it!) and, touch wood, am feeling fine. Don't want to jinx anything so will leave it at that    . I have taken a long deep breath and am back to being positive about this first round of Clomid. I firmly believe that I will be a mummy so have to keep my chin up. 

I really feel that we are all due some good luck over the coming months and that there is going to be a run of   . We can do this!

Sorry if I have missed anyone. Sending you all a mega dose of     and WE WILL GET THE  

 to everyone 

Tamsin x


----------



## vixen1985 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi everyone

think I have af pains today so feeling down in the dumps   

hope everyone is doing ok

Vicky xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Vicky

Will keep everything crossed for you and af stays away. Take it easy. Sending you   and   for you.

Tamsin x


----------



## vixen1985 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Tamsin

thanks for the message just feeling fed up today 

hope your first round of clomid is going well  

fingers crossed for you 

Vicky


----------



## vixen1985 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Well I still have af pains did a test this morning and it was a  

Feel like a big fat bloated fish

Hope everyone is doing well with the clomid

Vicky


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls
Hope you all ok
I have been to see a counsellor at the hospital today she is a fully trained counsellor and midwife so was nice to talk to her and ask questions and get answers that you dont get from consultant

I am off for accupuncture tomorrow so hope to chill out for an hour

Vicky - keep your chin up we got to keep positive we need some BFP this year !!!
Hope you have a nice weekend

Hi Tama - how you doing , you give such lovely kind words you sound like you a lovely person hope it all works out for you too we will be mummys in 2009 Positive Thinking and lots of   
Have a great weekend

Hi Lucky173 - keep positive it is hard i know i have some great days then back down with a bump to really down days but we will get there i have to loose weight i have joined weight watchers and have lost 6 and a half pounds and six inches off my tummy in my first month so am feeling pleased with myself
just keep focused and motivated , have a lovely weekend chill out and relax

Hi Ng - hope things ok with you x have a fab weekend

Hi clarkyj - all the best on clomid i have been on it 4 months just gone up to 100mg so i have everyhting crossed for this month for me and all of us xx

Take care girls
love chrissy
xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I'm just popping on before I do dinner and dare I say have a glass of wine!!!  

Chrissy - have a lovely relaxing day tomorrow having your acupuncture. Enjoy your weekend too. I see you only have two days until testing, so sending you mega loads of   and   for you to get that    xx

Vicky - keep your chin up girlie we are all sending you loads of   and really hoping you get your   . Have a lovely weekend and I'm thinking of you. xx

Lucky173 - how are you? Sending you a bumper boost of   . Try to relax and enjoy the weekend. We're here if you need a 'off load'. xx

NG - wishing you lots of luck for your blood test tomorrow and hoping you get your   . Have a lovely weekend xx

Clarkyj - How are you? Any news? Sending you   and hoping there is a   xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone, if I have sorry and sending loads of  

As for me I'm d3 of my first cycle of Clomid. All okay (so far!!) Feeling very positive so   for that   this month. I have my follie scan on Friday 13th!!!!!!!!!!!! Trust me to get that day but you never know maybe it will be a lucky day. Anyway I won't let that worry me. I've been doing relaxing breathing and 'telling' my body to produce lovely big follies (not too many) this month! DH thinks I'm mad but like Tesco's say 'every little helps'!! It can't do any harm and they do say the mind can heal so maybe it can tell my body to produce a bumper crop of eggs. 

Anyway enough of my madness. Hope you all have wonderful weekends and lets keep up the   vibes - they WILL pay off and we WILL get our  

Tamsin xx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

have had the blood test today, find out the progesterone level on tuesday.  she says anything above 30 means i have ovulated this month, then i can test on saturday and fingers crossed for BFP!

lots of positive thoughts to everyone - for some reason my computer won't let me use the smillies today!!

hope you all have a good weekend x


----------



## lucky173 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Hope all are OK and having a good week end.I am her to update on my scan and guess what?!! My left ovary showed a dominant follicle! how big? 14.5 mm as of yesterday!However,my right ovary showed smaller 5 follicles or may we call cysts which suggets my PCOS sign.Never mind I hoping for this one to work the way I wish for....I am waiting for my hubby to come home after his oncall duty,he is been quite busy at work place these days.....

wish me luck buddies hope this is the one for us!

Thanks Tama for your good dose of BFP++++++++++++Wisk you all many many ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Will mail later........................muaaaaaaaaaahhh


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey there ladies,

Just wanted to update you on my latest..

So... Im now on day 3 of the clomid. Im so thankful that I was advised to take it at night because the first night of taking it was awful! I felt like I was high on drugs, my hands were shaking and my heart was thudding.... However the second night wasn't half as bad-thank goodness!!!

I cant feel anything happening down there but im really trying to be positive, and stress free as possible...
Im praying I at least ovulate this month, but my doctor hasnt spoke about scans etc.. just a blood test on my second month on day 21.  
It just seems a little random when we wont know whats going on without a scan...surely!?!?!

The very best of luck to you..

Michelle xxx


----------



## vixen1985 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

chrissy and tamsin thanks for the positive messages it really helped to cheer me up.

Well the dreaded   hasn't come yet I am confused at the min, it was due on friday and since then I have had some really strange stomach pains don't know what the hell is going on down there !!! feels like my muscles keep tensing  very strange am going to do another test tomorrow so fingers crossed it will be a  

tamsin hope your scan goes well and I don't think your crazy for willing your ovarys to produce eggs whatever helps you then go for it nothing to loose  

and good luck to you too chrissy  

Vickyxxxx


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls
Hope you all had good weekend

I had my accupuncture on saturday it was lovely felt all relaxed then my DH took me for a run out and some  lunch in Richmond was a pleasant afternoon.

I have just finished month 4 100mg of clomid on day 10 so everything crossed this month i want a BFP 

Hi mummy2lola - yes i feel like that dont feel anything going on down below but def get the other effects very tired and drained and ratty, i dont get any scans they only test me on day 21 and thats it have to wait for results wehn see consultant again after 6 months if dont fall pregnant in mean time its a nightmare its a long waiting game all this stuff. But keep positive   and lots of  
good luck

Vixen1985 - hi good luck with test tomorrow everything crossed for yoy    

Tama - good luck have a good week x  

Hi lucky173 - hope things ok with you have a good week lots of    

Ng - hi have a fab week - good luck hoope you get a bfp     

clarkyj - hope all well good luck with it all   

Take care
Have a good week come on girls lets get some BFP this month !!!     
Love
chrissy
xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi 

Hope everyone had good weekends. Hope you all are okay and I'm sending you all lots of   &   for   for all of us this month xxxx

Well I finished my first cycle of Clomid tablets last night, yippee   I'm really hoping for a   this month so will have dh doing   loads, poor man!

I now have to wait until Friday to have my scan,   there are some lovely large follies and that I will get the injection! Speaking of which can anyone tell me what the injections are like? Are they like a normal injection? I'm not a lover of needles so always worry they are going to pull out a 10 inch long needle  

Take care 
Tamsin xx


----------



## vixen1985 (Feb 26, 2009)

Well got another   this morning but still no af am very confused now and still have very strange stomach pains which do not feel like af pains and my stomach has bloated up to 3 times its normal size am getting a little worried now 

Hope everyone else is doing ok sending everyone  

Vicky xxx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Vicky

Keeping everything crossed for a   for you in the next day or two. 

Let us know.

Tamsin xx


----------



## JayJnr (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey girlies!!
Havnt checked in for a while, been tired and busy at work. How is everyone? Hope all is good and spirits are high! 

Lucky173 - dont get too stressed with the weight thing. they said the same to me, my bmi was 30 and i was told to drop it to 29, which apparently was to lose 1 stone. i did it in about one month, just in time to start my clomid. Just stay focussed, dont overstress and you'll be fine!!!  

Tama - hope the clomid is going ok and youre feeling good  

Vixen1985 - im   that its a   for you!! i know how anxious you must be feeling, im about to go through the same thing! fingers crossed....  

Lots of    and    to everyone else!!

As for me, am STILL waiting to see if the dreaded   arrives. if she knows whats good for her she'll stay away.. Supposedly im due on 11th (in 2 days), and if i havnt by then  i need to take a test, etc. You dont know how much im praying!! well, actually, you do.. 

Just a couple of questions if anyone can answer? 1. Does clomid keep you regular? i take it it should, but how accurate to the days? 

and also, 2. i usually have bad symptoms before a period, such as the most painful spots on one side of my face (??!!) and back, bad cramping pains, headaches and really sensitive/painful nipples. but this time, after my first round of clomid, ive had 2 spots which arent painful and my nipples arent really that sensitive but my breasts are aching. no stomach pains. which leads me to ask whether anyone has noticed that clomid may reduce those pre period symptoms?

i know that was a really long winded question, sorry... but answers on a postcard plse...

Sending loads of    and   to everyone, hoping for no more  for anyone!!!

Take care and speak soon!!
Hoping that anyone else waiting for results on Friday 13th gets the results they need!!!! Lets make this day lucky!!

Jacky xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Jacky

I'm with you lets all have a PMA about Friday the 13th and turn it into a positive, lucky day!  

Hope af stays away for you and am   that you will get that wonderful   this month xxx

As for Clomid and cycles I'm not really sure as this is my first cycle. Sorry I can't help but I'm sure one of the other girls will have some answers for you. x

NG - any news? How did the tests go? Sending you   x

Lucky173 - how are you feeling? Hope you are well. x

Vicky - any news? Wishing you loads of luck   x

Chrissy - how are things with you? Feeling relaxed after your acupuncture? Hoping for a   for you   xx

Mummy2lola - how is the Clomid going? I think we maybe about at the some stage, have you had any more side effects? x

clarkyj - how are you? Hope all is well with you and let us know how you are getting on. Sending you loads of   x

I'm on d8 of my cycle and haven't really had an side effects from the clomid (touch wood)! I had headaches but because I took the tablets at night I just went to bed and woke up feeling normal (or as normal as I ever feel). I can't wait for Friday, bring it on! I have been doing loads of   and keeping   and I just feel that it will be good results on Friday. 

We are all due some good news so come on girls PMA and loads of   for all of us. Thinking of you all.


----------



## clarkyj (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi ladies, 

Sorry ive not been online for a few days - been on a girly weekend to Bruges! Had lots of giggles and stopped me thinking about it all for a few days. 

Just a quick update as im at work - thanks to everyone who has asked how I am but the dredded   period turned up today!!! 3 weeks late! Im now thinking what to do as I could take my clomid tomorrow and have my scan just before I go on holiday. (2 weeks today) but i dont know if to take the clomid now or wait till i come back from holiday. 

Are peoples side effects just on the days you take the clomid?

Is there anything that could go wrong while i am on holiday? (I would go on holiday on day 14, so would have to try and be scanned in next 13 days)

just not sure what to do for the best, seems if I leave it and not take it, its another whole month!! Maybe I should ring my consultant and see what he thinks.

Hope you are all doing OK and had a great weekend....i will come back on and reply individually but sending you all lots of love and      and I will also have a look at the list of icons etc when I get chance. 

Love
Jac
x


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Jac / Clarkyj

How was Bruges? I'd love to go there.  

So sorry af got you but this does mean that you can start Clomid.    

As far as I know the main side effects are on the days when you take the tablets (ladies correct me if I'm wrong) but I guess it is in your system so you can get side effects at any time. I took my tablets at night and didn't have anything too bad, head aches and the odd hot flash but nothing bad. 

I can't see that anything could go wrong while you are away but I would call your con and ask them what they think. They normally do a scan about day 12 so you should be able to have the scan done before you go away.

I would call and see what they say to be safe but I can't see any reason why you should not take them this month.

Let us know how you get on.

Where are you going on holiday? I would love a mini break in the sun!

Well I better get on, work to do but can't seem to get on today. Keep thinking about Friday and wishing it would hurry up  

Take care Tamsin x


----------



## vixen1985 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Well the dreaded af still hasn't arrived still have some strange stomach pains, went to the doctor yesterday and he said it may be too early to test, I have to do a test on weds then go back and see him on thurs as he thinks I either may be pregnant or I may have an ovarian cyst   which I have had before and had to have 70% of my right ovary taken away so am worrying now

Hope everyone else is ok  

Vicky


----------



## clarkyj (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Tama

Bruges was really nice!! A very romantic city (Venice of the north they call it) and I would def recomend! Lots of chocolate and chips!

Ive called my consultant and he is calling me back this evening. His secretary thinks the side effects are just while your taking the tablets. She also said I can be scanned before im due to go away. So unless my consultant says otherwise, i maybe able to take first one tomorrow (day 2). I will keep you posted and let you know what he says when he rings.

We are going to Thailand - We planned hoping last nice longhaul holiday before the patter of tiny feet!!!   

Im really glad your not having too bad side effects and lets hope it stays that way for you! Fingers crossed for your scan on Friday!!!     Just keep thinking positive!!

This maybe a daft question - but i will ask anyway, if consultant says im ok to take my clomid and im due to start on day 2 (tomorrow) would i take the tablets tonight before bed or tomorrow night before bed. I think i know the answer but just in case!

Anyway off to do work - need to stop looking and researching about clomid! 

Vicky - just seen your post - try not to worry until you know for sure. Hope your ok!! Keep thinking positive and hope for the best. I know its difficult. Can they not scan you to check its not a cyst again 

Jac
x


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Jac

That's great news! Fingers crossed he says it's all okay. Re your question you'd take the tablet on day two in the evening before bed (tomorrow night).

I'm soooooo jealous - Thailand that is so cool. DH and I would love to go there. Will maybe see if we can sneak a cheeky mini break to Bruges later in the year  

I know what you mean about reading up on Clomid. All I have done since I was given it is read up on the internet! Have to stop myself because I read positive things so keep looking and then see something else not so positive so am staying away from the internet  

Let me know how you get on, fingers crossed you'll be taking Clomid tomorrow   xx

Vicky - just saw your post. Sending you a big   and keeping everything crossed for you.   and thinking   for you too xxx

Well I have another 45 minutes before I go home and just can't get into doing any work. I just feel like I could fall asleep at the desk   DH and I are having our new bedroom plastered on Thursday this week and need to pull off all the skirting boards tonight, boo all I want to do is sit and watch TV and then go to bed.   Ah well I'm another day closer to Friday and still feeling mega  

Tamsin x


----------



## vixen1985 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

yeah they can scan me to check for another cyst think the doctor will decide what to do on thursday might even go tomorrow as its driving me mad thinking I may have another cyst

vicky


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

hi girls

sorry not been on for a few days, not been on for a few days because i am trying to keep my mind of things - but its not working!

phoned for my blood test results today and i don't know what to make of it.  the progesterone level was 24 .  they say anything over 30 to confirm ovulation and my result is inconclusive! Aaargh! the lady said it may be a case of they have tested too early and the levels were on the way up or they tested too late and they were on the way down, but can't be sure.  i have to have another blood test on Friday to help give them a clearer picture - but surely that is too late??  friday will be day 27!  so AF is due on Saturday but i wont get the second lot of blood test results until early next week anyway! i am so confused and fed up of all this unkown!

Jacky - i have been feeling very strange also.  My stomach is really bloated too almost 2/3 times the normal size.  i also normall get really tender/sensitive nipples the week before my period but they are not.  boobs just feel a bit sore and heavy, don't know what to make of it.  i think clomid is supposed to keep you regular but i think it differs person to person how long your cycle is, just as when your cycles are natural.  i don't know how long mine will be as i was so irregular before going on clomid.  all this unknown with everything gets me down sometimes.

clarkyj - you should be fine taking the clomid and going on holiday.  hopefully you will be nice and relaxed and stess free, and a better chance for BFP!  i found the side effects worse the days i was taking the tablets, really tired and a bit moody and of all things dry skin!! this stuff does weird things to you!  i feel a bit crappy now (last week of cycle) as you will read above, but i was fine the days inbetween.  have a great holiday and good luck with clomid!

Vicky - good luck with appointment and fingers crossed its all down to a BFP 

Tama - good luck for Friday sending you lots of    

hope everyone else is doing ok.

NG x


----------



## clarkyj (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi

Me again. Ive spoken to my consultant tonight and he has advised me to take my first clomid tablet tomorrow. He thinks the side effects will be minimum and wont affect my holiday. They are booking me in for my scan on day 10 !? I thought it was usually day 12 you should be scanned. 

So its all go, i wasnt expecting to take it tomorrow - fingers crossed ladies!!! 

Tamsin - thanks for the info, i will take my tablet tomorrow night before bed. Im really hoping im ok, ive got a REALLY important meeting Thursday and Friday in London so dont want to be ill and its my birthday when im in London away from home! So fingers crossed for minimum side effects.
Yeah cant wait for the holiday - will be good to get away and hopefully can just relax and not think about it all too much.
3 more sleeps for you - will be here in no time ! x  

Vicky - let us know how you get on if you go docs tomorrow - fingers crossed for you hun!! x   

NG - Sorry to hear about your blood - yeah it does seem it will be late if they leave till day 27 ?   Do you think if you speak to someone else at doctors they will let you go earlier for another test??
I also presumed that clomid would make you have regular periods - is this not the case with you then?? How irregualr were you before clomid??

Thanks for all messages today - here is to the start of my Clomid journey! Glad you girlies are here for tips and advice along the way or even just a rant to each other
xx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi ladies,

i was wondering if it would be OK for me to join your thread.

i think I am at the same stage as many of you. I am waiting for day 1 to come so i can start my first round of clomid.

I am 30 and DH is 41. we have been together for 12 years and married for 5. We started ttc in Oct 2006. My periods have always been irregular and it came as no surprise when i was diagnosed with PCO on both sides. My day 21 prog have all been low or borderline. HSG was OK.

When we first went hospital in July my BMI was 32 so was told it must be 29 before starting treatment. I have joined slimming world and have lost a stone since July and thank goodness my NMI was 29 last week so they did give me clomid. It has felt to me like a really long journey to even get to this point.

I am really looking forward to making some new friends. sometimes it just feels so lonely. So many of my friends are pregnant or have had babies. I also work with babies so i feel i have no escape from it at times.

I hope i have not bored you!!

Thanks

Daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Daisy

Welcome - The more the merrier!    Fantastic news on the weight loss - well done you!  

So when will you be starting you first cycle of Clomid? It feels good to be taking charge doesn't it? I'm so glad I found this site, it's wonderful to have like minded people to talk to and know they can understand the feelings you are having. I'm sure you will find there are lots of people that are able to offer advice and comfort when ever you need it. 

Vicky - thinking of you today and sending you loads of     and   you get that BFP xx

NG - sorry about the blood test results but fingers crossed this next lot will shed some light. I had my 21 day blood taken about 3 days late and they came back normal so I'm sure everything will be fine. Sending you a mega load of   . Let us know who everything goes. I know it's really hard to keep your mind off things, I think to myself 'right, today you will not think about babies' and about 2 hours later I'm logging onto FF to see what's going on! x

Jac/Clarkyj -   great news about being able to start Clomid today! I'm sure you will be just fine on it, try not to think about it too much and I'm sure you wont get any side effects. Maybe they are going to scan you on 10 so if they need to call you back in they have time to do that before you go away. I was told that if the follies are small that they call you back on a couple of days as they should have grown larger in the 2 day period. The scan I'm having on Friday is early because my day 12 falls on the weekend so I will have the scan Friday but may need to go back on say the Monday if the follies need a couple of days to grow larger. It will be find, think lots of   . If you are worried call them to see what they say. When is your Birthday? Hope you have a lovely day. My Birthday is coming up too - I'm planning on this being my lucky month and will have a wee beanie in my belly as a Birthday gift to myself   xx

Jacky/JayJnr - how are you? Any news? Keeping everything crossed for you       x

Mummy2lola - how is the first cycle of Clomid treating you? Are you feeling okay? Best of luck x

Lucky173 - hope all is going well sending you lots of   xx


Hope I haven't missed anyone. Sending you all and anyone reading lots of   and   for some March/April  

Tamsin x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I was wondering if it would be OK for me to join your thread ?

I am 35 and DP is 46. we have been together for 10 years and have been ttc for the last 5 years.

My GP did alot of the tests and blood work in Sept 08 and then we were referred and had our initial appt at the hospital in December 08, where we were advised to have some more tests.  Basically everything came back normal except my Day 21 bloods I have had 3 now and they were all very low. 

Went back for our 2nd appt with the consultant Monday just gone (9th March) and he prescribed Clomid 50mg for 3 months, which I started yesterday.  So far so good no nasty side effects !

Really looking forward to making some new friends on here and sharing experiences.

Thankyou

Julie x


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi Tama,

Thankyou for your reply. I am on day 28 today, but i never know how long my cycle will be, can be 28-34 days. Once AF starts I can start clomid on day 2-6. You are absoloutlely right it feels really good to be finally taking control and actually doing something instaed of just waiting!!

I hope your scan goes well on friday and you have some good follies.

hi Julie, it seems that you and I are at similar stages.I am just a bit behind you in that i am waiting for AF to start then can start the clomid. I will also be on 50mg. Glad your not having any side effects. Hope it all goes well for you.

Daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Julie

Just wanted to say hi and welcome. 

Glad you are not having any nasty side effects. Good luck for this cycle. Let us know how you get on.  

Daisy - it's funny but we all spend a lot of time praying af doesn't show her ugly face but when you are waiting to start Clomid you do want her to arrive! Best of lucky for when you start taking Clomid. You'll have to let us know when you do start so we can send you lots of   .

It is so nice to have so many people to talk to and share how we are feeling. I always feel so positive when I log onto FF. Thank you ladies!  

While I was typing on of the teachers (I work at a school in the office) that is 16 weeks pg came in, all happy smiling and telling me about her baby. I'm happy for her but at the same time I have a pulling feeling wishing it was me. BUT I must keep up with the


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi Tama,  

Yes you are right is the first time in 2 1/2 years that i have wished she'd show up!! My husband said 'wouldn't it be ironic if you were pregnant this month and you didn't need those pills at all'. I know af is comming though, i can feel she's on her way. I just want to get on with it now!!

It is hard when people around you are pregnant.  I know just how you feel. I am always really happy for them but i want it to be my turn too!! i dont know about you but i have this happy face I manage to put on when discussing other peoples pregnancies, babies and children and I hope it hides the tears I cry silently inside. Its a bit like a mask, suppose its a bit of self preservation.

Hopefully soon our dreams will come true and we will have our own babies to wax lyrical about!! 

daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Daisy

When I was waiting to take me Clomid last week I kept thinking that maybe I'd be pg and could bin the Clomid, af was late and I have to say I did hold my breath for two days but she arrived, boo! Anyway onwards and upwards.   Will keep everything crossed for you, maybe there is a chance for a   for you this month  

Oh yes I totally know what you mean about a mask. I have one on at all times, smiling, laughing and being happy for all these pg ladies around me. Since I started having hypnotherapy though I have been so much better and really have not been as sad. It has really helped me to change the way I think and how I feel. By saying 'I will be pregnant' rather than 'if I get' I feel so much more empowered plus the Clomid has put me on the road rather than just sitting about waiting for test after test.

I really believe that with some   and lots of self belief we can all get that  

It's really nice to chat with you x

Tamsin


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi Tamsin,  

I suppose there is still a bit of hope left this month, but I would be very surprised. I can feel she is on her way!! 

Well done for having such a positive attitude!   Its so easy under these circumstances to let the negative take over. I'm glad that the hypnotherapy has helped you so much.

I have never tried hyponotherapy. I have acupuncture every month. i used to have it more often but its too expensive. I have found that it has really helped to regulate my cycles- I had some crazy ones before that anything from 17-70 days!!!!! 

My acupunturist makes me feel better, she listens to what i say and takes me seriously (the hospital want to deal with you as fast as possible!!). I come away feeling so much better.

I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for your scan on friday. Sending you lots more positive thoughts and vibes!!

Daisy


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls
Welcome to Daisy22 and julie1973

Tama - hope you keeping well hows things with you?

Clarkyj - Hi hope you having a good week, hope the clomid goes ok and have a good hol

Ng -Hope you ok , they seem to do different things at different hospitals i only got a blood test on day 21 no scans or anyhing else until after 6 months of being on clomid then i have to go to see consultant to review last 6 months - keep your chin up its hard i know i have had some tough weeks then things ok then you get knocked back down again part of the journey but keep positive we will get some BFPs 
take care


Vixen1985 - Hope you ok and got your scan ok hope all is well with you x

Jayjnr - Hi well clomid been strange to me it hasnt made me regular and have had all symptons of normal period but i find clomid really makes me tired and my skin so dry guess it does different things to us all i just taken my 4th month gone up to 100mg this month so hope it works got everything crossed keep positive and hope things go ok for you x

Mummytolola - Hope you ok on the clomid yes i only have tests on day 21 thats it fingers crossed for you this month take care x

Lucky173 - Hows things hope you ok x all the best for this month x

take care
love chrissy
xx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

thank you for all the  .  i was feeling so down and frustrated about it all yesterday, but a bit better today.  i'm trying to stay positive from now on - i'm trying to take some inspiration from you Tama, you always come across as so positive.

welcome to Daisy & Julie, good luck with Clomid!   it works for you both!  i am just coming towards the end of my first cycle (still hoping for BFP!) so if you need any advice just ask - not that i claim to be an expert, far from it!!!  but if i can't help i'm sure one of the other girls will.

clarkyj - i don't know if clomid will make periods regular or not, it's my first cycle so still waiting to find out!  before clomid my periods were anywhere from 7 weeks to 19 weeks  inbetween!  i am just going to have the bloods done on friday when they told me to, they know best!  i had my first scan on day 12 and i had to go back again 2 days later to check i hadn't overstimulated, so maybe that is why you are being scanned day 10 to allow for another scan before you go on hols, just in case.  good luck with the clomid and hope you don't have too many side effects.

hope everyone else is ok sending you all 

 for lots of BFPs in March/April

x

x


----------



## clarkyj (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Welcome to Daisy and Julie. 

*Julie*- glad you have had no side effects so far and fingers crossed it will stay that way for you. Im on day 1 of clomid today...not taken as yet though.

Daisy - I dont want to say hopefully your AF will come soon, as hopefully it wont and you could be BFP!!! But if not your in the right place as were all in the same boat! Im taking clomid the same as you 50mg days 2-6. Keep us posted 
I know its hard when all people around you are pregnant, 3 of my closest friends are and have all had scans this week. All due around the same time too! But just keep thinking positive.
Accipuncture sounds good - i have always wondered about that...but a bit scared ha ha

Tamsin...how are you doing?? Thanks for the info last night. I will wait for my appointment to come through and then I will call back up and see why im having scan on day 10 although does seem to make sense that i would go back in couple of days in case any probs. 
My birthday is tomorrow and im off to London with work...so I will prob not be online for a couple of days. When is your birthday?? Yeah hopefully this will be your lucky month hun!!  

Just out of curiosity - is anyone having the scans on NHS??

NG - I thought my periods were up the wall, but 7 to 19 weeks is what you called irregular, let me know if the clomid makes them more regular. Fingers crossed it is working well for you!!!!  

Vixen, Chrissy how are you both doing??

Hope everyone else is ok - thinking of you all and hoping this is your month!! 

I will keep you posted how my first few days of taking clomid goes... 

Take care 
Jac
xx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi, 

Thank you for welcoming me chrissy and NG. It is so lovely to be know that there are other people going through the same thing who i can talk to about all of this. 

ClarkyJ- Happy Birthday for tommorow. Have a lovely Day.
I know this might sound a bit negative but I think I always expect AF to arrive because the disappointment is a bit less when she finally shows her face. Its a bit of self preservation!! 

I totally recommend acupunture. My cycle was all over the place before then, anything from 17-70 days. Started acupunture almost a year ago and cycles now 28-34- a vast improvement. It might be a coincidence, I'm not sure. My acupunturaist is a lovely lady, she really listens to me and I always leave feeling much happier. Its not at all painfull but it is a bit expensive which is why i only go once a month now. 

I am having scans on NHS. All I have been told is to ring a number on day 1 and they will arrange the appointment. I dont know what day of my cycle it will be. Then I will have day21 bloods. If all ok will not be scanned for rest of 6 months.

I really hope the clomid works its magic for us all!  

Daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning Ladies  

Clarkyj / Jac -  hope you have a wonderful day and a lovely few days in London. My Birthday is the 23rd and I don't have to work, yippee! Speak to you when you get back xx

Daisy - I know what you mean about af, if you expect her then the let down doesn't seem to great. I read this really interesting study about positive affirmations. A school asked one class to take part in a study they did a saliva test for anti bodies at the beginning, then asked the children to imagine that they have good and bad anti bodies, they had to get the good anti bodies to fight off the bad ones, at the end of the test they did another saliva test. The results showed that after the exercise all the children and double the good anti bodies    I know I may sound like a bit of an odd ball but I really do believe that being positive sends a message to your brain which in turn tells your body to do things, so if you are thinking af will show up maybe she just turns up, however if you think   maybe your body will respond. Anyway enough of my   ideas   Sending you loads of   xx


NG - Oh believe me I have my moments when all I want to do is cry but I take myself off to the loo look into the mirror and tell myself to 'get a grip', once I see the funny, smugged, red face looking back at me I smile and get on with it    Best of luck for this month,   that you get that      xx

Chrissy - Yep I'm doing well thanks, really excited about tomorrow, don't know why - being up on a table with my lady bits out isn't my idea of fun but I feel really positive this month.   Hope everything thing is going well with you, where are you in your cycle? Hoping for a   for you xxx

Julie - hope they Clomid is being kind to you. Let us know how you are getting on xx 

Jacky/JayJnr - hope you are well   x

Mummy2lola - hope you are finding Clomid okay. x  

Lucky173 - How are things with you? xx  

Well I'm ever positive for this month so   and   . I have a head ache today which is starting to get on my nerves but apart from that I'm feeling good. Have been having a few pains but am thinking (hoping) that its some follies growing   Anyway I really hope we are all looking at some   this month.

Sending you all loads of   ,   and  . WE WILL ALL GET THE  

Tamsin xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hello can I join your group, please.

I come from a really successful group of 5 who went thru IUI then IVF.  We all fell pg one after the other (one natural) - so I'm hoping to have the same luck and spread some too.

A bit of history - I have always ovulated - until about 6 months ago - I think.  Did bloodtests and have slightly low testoserone only.  They think it may be stress that is stopping me ovulating so have put me on Clomid.  
I first had Clomid about 6 years ago when we first realised we weren't conceiving on our own. I took it for 1 month only as I think it over stimulated me - I felt so swollen in the ovary area I thought I was goona burst!
I'm a bit older now so maybe that wont happen.

I was wondering if your consultants have advised you when to have sex.  My gynae - who is not a fertility expert - has told me from day 13 onwards and not before.  I'm a bit worried that I may miss O if I leave it so late as day 13 and I always thought it was best to try every other day to cover all bases.

Anyway - I start at the end of the month - so fingers crossed.

I wish you all the best.  I truly think that a group that gets to know each other well and supports each other can realize their dreams.

Claudia


----------



## JayJnr (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi guys hope ur all well. welcome to the newcomers also!
Well i dont know what to say, bit stressed at mo which isnt good. called nurse last week to find out about my blood test results (for progesterone levels i think?) and it was well over 100.... today is day to take test if havnt come on etc. af hasnt arrived but test was negative, was told by one nurse to try again in 2 days. another told me to 'wait for my period' and come and get some clomid just in case. I dont want another round of clomid i want a  !! i also went to the toilet just now and there was a slight colouration on the tissue...   (sorry, bit tmi i know) but im trying to stay positive and hope its just normal pregnancy spotting.... i feel like crying tho  
sorry to be depressing but just feeling like that at mo

best go and get that frickin clomid then

jacky x

  to u all and


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies,

Welcome Claudia. Nice to have you on the thread. Best of luck with Clomid at the end of the month. Look forward to sharing your journey and getting to know you. xx   

Jacky - I'm so sorry you are feeling down, I really do know how hard it is to stay positive when waiting to see if it's a   .   that you get the   and thinking loads of   for you. I would say wait two more days and do another test you never know it maybe that it's still a little early for a   to show up on a test. I've read so many posts on FF with people getting a   and then going on to get that wonderful   . Try to stay strong and know that we are all rooting for you        xx

Jac / NG / Chrissy / Mummy2lola / Lucky173 / Julie - hope that you are all well. sending you all lots of  

As for me I had my scan today and I had two 18mm follies and 3 smaller ones, woohoo!!    Feeling so proud of myself for having two! The nurse gave me the injection and told us to   over the next couple of days. I feel so excited (I know that is mad) but I really do feel like jumping about, apart from the injection which has left me feeling like someone has kicked me in the bum and I have a head ache from hell - but that can't keep me down I'm feeling on top of the world! PMA I really do think it works. Anyway enough of my madness. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I am praying for a   this month so staying  

Take care Tamsin xx


----------



## JayJnr (Feb 14, 2009)

Hello again!

Thanks tamsin for your kind words. feeling a bit better after a little nap (been to anxious to sleep lately!) still no sign of , which is good i guess, getting the odd pain in abdomen here and there which turns out to be gas! am trying to stay positive!  
good luck with the bd!!


Chrissy - hope all is well with u?   

NG - how is everything? hope something is a bit clearer, i know how frustrating it is when you dont know whats happening inside your body!! hope everything is good   

Lucky173 - hows it going?   

Thanks everyone for your positive energy! Sending everyne LOTS of     and lots of  


 

Jacky xxx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Just a quick one for Jackie - you should always test even if you have spotting/bleeding - I had what I thought was my period with 2 pregnancies .......so you never know.  Good luck hun.  

Tamsin - good luck to you too - brilliant that you are so positive.  
Claudia


----------



## MissDayus2B (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey everyone

Im starting on clomid on the 2nd day of my next period, abit worried about the side effects and also the one where you can over stimulate your ovaries......how rare is this??

Nikki xxxx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Hi Nicki, I have only just started clomid and I dont know how common over stimulation is, sorry. 

Hi Claudia, welcome. As you can see I'm really new too. Good luck with the clomid. I really hope you get a  soon. I haven't had any advice from my consultant other than to have sex 2-3 times per week.

Hi Jayjnr. Sorry you felt so down. Sometimes people can be so insensitive cant they? Try to stay positive, if  is not here there's still every chance of a  .

Tamsin, That is fantastic news!!  I am over the moon for you.  Your PMA really seems to be paying off. Now you just have to get busy!!!  Hee Hee. Am really keeping my fingers crossed for a  for you.

clarkyj, hope you had a lovely birthday!!

Hi NG, hope your OK.

As for me, well is a .   turned up yesterday, I knew she was lurking about, I could feel her!!. Anyway, taking a leaf out of your book Tamsin. PMA!! It means today is day2 and I can start clomid today!!  .

lots of love 

Daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning!

Daisy sorry af got you   but as you say it does mean that you can start Clomid today   . Best of luck, hoping you don't have any side effects. Let me know how you get on - heres hoping for so lovely follies   . I will be thinking lots of   for you xx

Nikki - welcome. Good luck with the clomid. As for side effects I'm sure you will be just fine. You may have read on here that taking the tablets at night can help, as you are asleep when they are working their magic! I did that and didn't suffer with anything much apart from the odd hot flush and head ache. As for the over stimulation I'm not sure what the % are with it but try not to worry about it. You will be just fine. Sending you lots of   . x

Jacky - hope you are feeling better today, enjoy your weekend. Sending lots of   . xx

Chrissy / Claudia / mummy2lola / NG / Julie / Lucky173 - hope you are all well, look forward to hearing your news soon. Sending lots of   to you all. Have a good weekend.

As for me - dh and I are doing    (sorry TMI)   and I just really feel that we may do it this month - PMA!!  I really am   for that  

Anyway dh wants to go to B&Q so I better jump to it or no   !!!! 

Tamsin xxxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Nikki ~ OHSS/over stimulation is rare, esp if you are being monitored correctly, but can happen. This is one of the reasons why you should always have a blood test and/or scanning to see whats happening, esp at the begining. It's also the reason why they start you on a low dose and gradually increase the dose, no matter your circumstances.


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

just a quick message.  had my second lot of bloods done yesterday and will get second lot of progesterone results monday.  did a pregnancy test this morning and BFN! so disappointed, but i am keeping positive and i know it will just be a matter of time with the clomid, at least we are doing something!   has not arrived yet, today day 28.  i don't know when to expect her, as i don't know how long my cycle will be on clomid!!

Tama - congratulations on 2 good follicles!!  fingers crossed for a BFP for you!

Daisy - sorry about your BFN. good luck with your first round of clomid!

Jacky - sorry for your BFN also.  we seem to be pretty much at the same stage just now.  on a positive you had a fantastic progesterone level, hold on to that thought.  if this month is not the month then hopefully round 2 will be  

welcome to the other newbies!

hope everyone else is feeling ok  

so much for quick message!
x


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi NG

Fingers crossed for your progesterone results. Dont be down about pregnancy test results. It maybe that ure just too early. It isn't over til   shows her ugly face. I'm sending you lots of positive vibes for a  !

Love

Daisy


----------



## MissDayus2B (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey everyone

Im starting clomid on my next period and was wondering should i get a thermomiter to do my temperature??

Nikki 
x
x


----------



## MissDayus2B (Feb 26, 2009)

Shellebell said:


> Nikki ~ OHSS/over stimulation is rare, esp if you are being monitored correctly, but can happen. This is one of the reasons why you should always have a blood test and/or scanning to see whats happening, esp at the begining. It's also the reason why they start you on a low dose and gradually increase the dose, no matter your circumstances.


Hi hun

Im starting on 100mg but the tabs ive got are only 50mg so i have to take two is this ok??

x
x


----------



## lucky173 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I am so sorry that I was away for such a long time.I hope everyone is just doing well and keeping their spirits high.Thanks for all you for checking me in and for your ever supportive words 
I am doing alright except for the fact that this whole week turned out to be bad one when it comes to hubby and me having time for you together.we had few guests at our home for nearly a week and I was busy with them and going out and all.I think this month was very important for us after knowing the fact that I was ovulating.But,I am not going to loose my hopes yet will see how things will pan out.We did once around the time and hope that will  lead to something nice or else I am OK to try with the next cycle.
It`s just that things which happened this week were unavoidable but I really had a great time with them.

Sorry,I will have to do the personals some other time...good lcuk every one!!

will be back soon.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

MissDayus2B said:


> Shellebell said:
> 
> 
> > Nikki ~ OHSS/over stimulation is rare, esp if you are being monitored correctly, but can happen. This is one of the reasons why you should always have a blood test and/or scanning to see whats happening, esp at the begining. It's also the reason why they start you on a low dose and gradually increase the dose, no matter your circumstances.
> ...


Hiya
Clomid only ever comes in 50mg so taking 2 togerther is fine, I got put up to 200mg so was fun trying to take 4 tablets


----------



## clarkyj (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Hope your all ok and have had a nice weekend.

Tama - thats great news, really pleased for you!!!    Fingers crossed then now. I dont really understand it all as yet but im guessing 2 x 18mm follies is good? What size is a good range to have ?    

Welcome to Claudia, good look for starting on clomid. Im not sure what day best to have sex my consultant hasnt advised me as yet, but im sure he will at next appointment. 

Jacky - how are you? Any update and are you feeling any better today?  


MissDayus2B - welcome and hello. I started my clomid on day 2 this month and im on day 6 today and so far so good, hardly any side effects so fingers crossed for you too. 

NG - Hope your ok just try and stay positive i know its difficult and a horrible waiting game!!

Lucky173 - I can imagine its difficult when you have lots of things on, but you never know....!!

Hope i havent missed anyone, sorry if i have,.  

Well i had a great birthday, thanks for the bday messages. I started my clomid on Wednesday night and so far so good!!! Although i made one big mistake  - after going out having quite a few to drink for my birthday, i got back to the hotel and took my clomid before bed....only to wake up in the morning and see I had taken 2 tablets (100mg) instead of 1 tablet (50mg)!! Stupid I know, i have no idea why i did this.  Anyone any idea if this will make a difference, im soooo stupid and will have to tell my consultant on Thursday when I go for my scan!

Luckily though, ive not really had any side effects 

Hope your all ok
Jac
x


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Morning Ladies!
Look at This unearthly hour. I am at work on nights! Lucky me.

Tamsin, I hope you have been really busy!!  !  really  for  for you! Hope you enjoyed you BBQ.

Hi Nicki, some people do chart their temperature every day. I have found this a bit much for me. I think if you are having scans and day21 prog then you should be able to tell from this if you've ovulated. But i suppose at the end of the day its individual choice.

Hi lucky173, I know how hard it can be to fit things in. we find it hard sometimes with my shifts. But it only takes one  so keep thinking positive and it may well be a  .

Hi clarckyj, it sounds like you had a fantastic birthday! . I wouldn't worry too much, some people start on 100mg. At least you will have a scan on Thurs and they will be able to put your mind to rest.

Hey jayjnr, how are u? I hope that the  has stayed away and its a   for you.

Hi NG, Hoping the   has stayed away for you 2 and that you have a lovely .

Hi claudia and chrissy, how are you? 

Hope i haven't forgotten anyone

Well I started my clomid yesterday. So far no side effects, other than being tired (but this is most likely cuz of night shifts). I am really hoping and praying that this works for us. I really want to be a mummy   
love
Daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello !! 

Daisy - oh yes we've been busy alright   poor dh didn't know what to do!!   Hoping Clomid is kind to you and that you don't get any side effects. Keeping everything crossed for you this month. I can't remember if you told me or not but are you having the scans and injections? Thinking loads if   for you this month xx

Jac - I was told that follies between 18mm and 25 mm are good. At my clinic you are only allowed up to 4 large follies anything over that and they tell you not to   so I was really pleased that I didn't have too many or we would have had to abandon this cycle! Glad you had a great Birthday. Hope the clomid is treating you okay? I guess that you would need to skip the next days tablet and then carry on as normal ( not 100%) maybe call the clinic to check. I can't see that it will hurt. Wishing you loads of luck for this cycle, let me know how you get on xxx   

lucky173 - glad you are okay. Hope that things start to settle down for you this month. Wishing loads of luck and sending lots of   to you. xx

Nikki - I did chart but since starting Clomid I have not done so because I have the scan done on day 12 and am then given an injection which releases the egg(s) so I know that I will ovulate in 36 hours. I never really got on with doing my BBT but it maybe worth having a go. Best of luck   xx

NG - keeping everything crossed for you. Let us know how you are getting on. Keeping everything crossed for you and sending you a bumper dose of   hoping you get that   xxx

Chrissy / Claudia / mummy2lola / Jacky - hope you are all well. Sending you all lots of   xx

Hope that you are all keeping positive. I'm sure we'll be getting some   on this thread really soon. 

As for me, today has been busy at work which is great, keeps my mind of   . I have had the worst head ache today not sure why. I've been drinking loads of water but guess it could be the injection that I had on Friday. I'm not sure how I'm going to hang on for two weeks waiting to see if there is a   for me this month. I'm keeping   but it's just the waiting and not knowing which is hard. Anyway I will keeping thinking   and   for that wonderful  

Sending all you lovely ladies lots of             I'm sure we'll be getting those   really soon.

Tamsin xx


----------



## MissDayus2B (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone

I have another question, when takin clomid when is the best to time to do   and also ive not been told to go for any scans  should i phone my docter and ask him.

x Nikki x


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Morning,

Hi Tamsin, Thankyou for all your positive vibes. I really appreciate them. I am having a scan on 24th which will be day 12.  Well done on all the . I really hope it works for you. I know   can seem a lifetime but it will be worth it for a  . hope your headache is better.

Nicki, We were only advised by our consultant to continue with  2-3 times per week. I am having a scan on day 12. I think if you are worried it would be worth contacting your doctor to put your mind at rest.

Daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Afternoon  

Daisy - best of luck for the scan on the 24th   you have some lovely large follies. Will you have the hcg injection as well as the scan? I found the scan amazing you can see the follies and it really does give you hope. They let my dh come in the room while she did the scan which was really great. He said after that it really helped him to understand what's going on and that it was cool to see the follies.   Here's hoping March/April brings us all our   . Sending you loads of    

Nikki - my friend took clomid given to her by her doctor and didn't have blood tests or scans, she fell pg the first month! I think it depends on the area you are in. I think that if you are seeing a consultant they tend to do scans but a GP doesn't. I'd call them if you are worried about it and see what they say. As for   I read that when you take Clomid (and not having the hcg injection) that ovulation normally happens 5-10 days after the last tablet, so I would say   every other day for 12 days after your last clomid tablet would be the best course of action. (I'd ask your doctor as this is only info that I have read on the internet about Clomid). Best of luck sending you lots of   x

How is everyone else? Any news.....? Sending all you lovely ladies lots of    and   for some  

As for me I'm trying to keep busy so I'm not thinking about every little twinge I feel   . The 29th seems like a life time way but in the grand scheme of things it's only 12 days! I keep thinking positive thoughts and I know that when I get a   all the waiting will be worth it. I feel really hopeful this month but try not to get too carried away because I did that last month and it was a   . But this month I've had the Clomid, I know there were 2 follies, I had the injection and so was able to time   so keeping everything crossed that we have done it! Bring on the                          

Lets keep up the PMA I just know that we are all going to get that   soon.

                                  

Tamsin xx


----------



## clarkyj (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Hope your all well

Daisy - how are you getting on with your clomid - hopefully no side effects as yet??

Tamsin - glad your being positive hun, just keep hoping for the best and enjoying the   Fingers crossed for you. What is the injection for?? there has been no mention of me having this....did you know before your scan you would be having that??

Im looking forward to Thursday for my scan but it will be day 9 so im thinking it will be too early to show anything, latest day i can go again is Monday before holiday early Tuesday am. 
Ive been having a bit of bloating the last few days and also like period type ovary pains...did anyone else have this side effect?? Last night in bed i was red hot ans swetting and then next minute freezing!! But as far as im concernd all a very small price to pay!

If there are too many lagre folicles and the consultant tells you not to   is this because of the high risk of multiples??

Sending love to you all   - sorry not a long email to everyone   - im at work! 
xxx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hiya Jac

The hcg injection releases the egg(s) it normally take about 36 hours, so they inject you and 36 hours later (ish) you ovulate any eggs. I knew I was going to have this if there were between 1 & 4 ripe follies ie: 18mm to 25mm each in size. I had 5 follies but only 2 had matured to 18mm. The smaller ones would have been released with the injection but they stop growing because the larger two take over. It depends on your hospital/PCT/clinic as to what they say about how many follies you can have, mine is up to 4 but anything over that and they send you home with condoms   

If you have too many there is a higher risk of multipule births but there is a risk of that with 2, 3 or 4 follies. I read up on it and they say you have a 10% higher chance of having twins, which then drops to something like 0.09% for triplets and 0.06% for more than 3. 

Did they give you any leaflets when they told you about having the scan? I was given a leaflet that told me about the scan and the injection. The cons gave it to me at my last appointment and also gave me the prescription for the Clomid. 

I would think at day 9 they will be able to see follies and tell you the sizes but you may have to go back a couple of days later, before your hols, to have another scan done to see if they have grown. It really is cool to see what is going on when they do the scan, I know I'm sad but the whole process is an amazing thing. I kept thinking, while I was on the table with my legs in stirups, about how cool it will be when I'm there having a scan done to show my baby   . I was told that if I do get a BFP this time round,    , that they will do me a scan at 7 weeks - this I wasn't aware of I thought you had to wait until 12 weeks so that was a bonus   

Best of luck for Thursday, I think it will be a luck day.    Let us know how you get on.  Sending you lots of   &   for some lovely follies xx

Anyway I'm in danger of re creating War and Peace so I better get back to some work before someone notices that I'm posting and not typing letters !!!!


----------



## vixen1985 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi everyone 

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, unfortunately I had another cyst on my left ovary just got out of hospital had to have operation to remove it and had to have lot of scar tissue freed up from the last op  

Cannot start my clomid for 2 months now as need to wait for ovary to heal so am really upset now  everything just seems to be going wrong 

glad everyone else is doing ok 

vicky xxxx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

hi girls

well second lot of bloods showed progesterone 27.9 so from that they think the first bloods (prog24) were too early and i did ovulate.  second bloods were taken a week later so although the level is still below 30, they say it is because they were late and on the way back down.  so feel happy i at least ovulated!  

 has got me though, but i was expecting her after the BFN on pregnancy test.  so ready to start round 2.  start clomid tomorrow.  feeling much more positive though as at least i know what to expect this time, and a i know how long my cycle will be - 31 days.  hospital has decided to scan me through this cycle again just to be on the safe side, since they didn't catch my progesterone level at the right time last time.

Tama - how you coping on the 2ww?  it drove me  .  try not to over think every little twinge, i know its hard but it plays serious mind games with you! the joys!  it will all be worth it though for a BFP!  keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you and sending you lots of  .  just read the bit about your hospital scaning at 7 weeks if you get a BFP, that's great.  i was actually wondering if my hospital would scan early (when the time comes) since we were having fertility treatment, must remember to ask next time i am there.

Jac - good luck for Thursday  

Daisy - hows the clomid journey going?  hope not to many side effects for you.

Vixen1985 - sorry to hear it was a cyst   hope you are recovering well.  try and stay   i know it's hard, something always seems to get in the way and make you wait longer.  we are all here for you and   clomid will work next time for you

hope everyone else is well, and not suffering to many side effects

x


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Morning Ladies! 

I am still on nights lucky me!!

Hey Tamsin, Glad ure keeping busy. 12 days will be up in no time. Lots more Positive vibes for you.  . consultant didn't mention an injection, but i will ask them about it next week. I am quite keen to see my ovaries again to see if PCOS has improved, was quite bad last time.

Hi clarkyj, Good luck with your scan on Thursday, Hopefully you will have some lovely follicles starting. If my maths is right ( and it may well not be!) Mon will be day13 and by then they should be able to tell whats going on. Sorry your having such horrible side effects. I cant say i have noticed anything yet, only a bit tired but is probably due to nights.

Hi Vicky, I haven't chatted to you before. I am so sorry about your cyst. No wonder you feel so fed up. . I'm   that the next 2 months goesreally quickly for you, so you can restart the clomid.

Hi NG, Sorry about  . Its really good news that you've ovulated. I hope next month clomid works for you and you get your .

I have to say I feel fine!! Today is day 6 so last day of clomid. Haven't noticed any side effects yet. Hope this is good thing and doesn't mean its not working.

Lots of love

Daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Vicky - so sorry to hear about your cyst   ,   that you have a good couple of months and come out fighting. Sending you lots of    and   you get that   really, really soon xx

Daisy - the time you post gets earlier, how do you do it?!  Glad you are feeling okay. I did too and had two follies so I'm sure everything is working well. Sending you lots of   for the 24th, not long now xxx

NG - sorry af got you   . Sending you a mega dose of   for this cycle of clomid and hoping that you get some lovely follies growing for this month. Fingers crossed for that   at the end of this cycle for you xxx

Jac - sending you a super mega dose of   for tomorrow. Best of luck and let us know how you get one.    xx

Nikki - hope you are well and sending you   for this month xx

Chrissy / Claudia / mummy2lola / Jacky - hope you are all okay. Sending you all   xx

Well I'm still smiling and keeping up with PMA   . Can't seem to shift this head ache   , it's not as bad as Monday but kind of just in the back ground. I'm think ing maybe it's from the hcg injection. I've also been feeling qeezy too and again think it maybe from the injection. I've been drinking loads of water, eating my brazil nuts and also drinking my pineapple juice so hoping they will all aid in implantation   

Sending you all some PMA......

         

I'm sure we are all going to get that wonderful          xxx

Tamsin xx


----------



## MissDayus2B (Feb 26, 2009)

Feels like ages having to wait to take clomid 

xx


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls 
Hope you all keeping well havent been on for few days so bet have loads to catch up on

I am fine feeling a lot more positive now and the weight is coming off slowly and the suns been shining so feeling a lot brighter 

had my 4th month of 100mg clomid this month day 23 today so fingers crossed when do a test in next few weeks

I am having accupuncture sat again so hoping that is helping too

Hi Tama - glad you doing ok keep up the PMA i am now and it feels better bought a book today that my friend said is really good for positive thinking called the secret so will let u know how it goes when read it 
take care good luck for this month xx     

MissDayus2B - Hope it all going well for you good luck   

Daisy22 - hope the clomid going ok for you good luck this month xx  

NG -hope you ok yes we need some BFP this month   

clarkyj -hope your scan went ok take care and good luck for this month xx   

vixen1985 - sorry to hear about your cyst hope you feeling ok and try keep positive     take care xx

shellebell - Hi hope you ok good luck too    

Have a good weekend 
love
chrissy


----------



## MissDayus2B (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi chrissy

I havnt started my clomid yet, have to wait till my next period.

Nikki
x
x


----------



## clarkyj (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry ive not replied for a few days, my laptop is playing up at home.

Anyway a quick update and question as im at work. I had my scan last night, day 9, and could see a folicle that was 12mm so he said this one will grow around 3mm each day and be ready to release the egg in a couple of days,    there were also quite a lot of other smaller ones, not sure on the sizes each of those were. 
He couldnt view my left ovary   - he said it was always more difficult to see as the bowel is near there and also a large vessel. So we are not 100% how many and how big the follies are in there, which is a bit disapointing!! Anyone else had this issue?? 

He basically just said thats it now, just go away and keep him posted - i dont need to go back for scans as the dosage seems to be right etc. 

Ive woke up this morning really tender inside, suppose thats to be expected but Im also bleeding, bled in the night and this morning, not loads but more that spotting (tmis) - Is this normal, im a bit worried as he didnt say i would bleed - anyone else had this after there scan?? I know he was having a good search round for my left ovary so that could be why?

Sending lots of love to everyone,    ive read all your updates but cant really reply to them all from work! Fingers crossed for everyone this month!! And thanks for all well wishes - its nice to speak to people and have people to ask when I have questions like this! !

Jac
xx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Morning Ladies! 

Hi Tamsin, the reason my posts are sometimes so early is cuz i work night shifts.  Depends on what time I have my break as to when I can post! I'm sorry you still have your headache. Hopefully it will clear soon. Sounds like your doing the right thing- drinking plenty of water and eating well. Its so lovely to chat 2 u cuz u have such a positive attitude, i think it helps to lift everyone else. A few more days of your  have past now. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 


Hi Chrissy. Like you, I am trying to loose weight. I had to drop my BMI from 32 to 29 before I could start clomid. I was proud of myself that I managed it. They advised me to loose a bit more as the the more normal my BMI the more likely a . I joined slimming world and try to do some exercise. I went for a run this morning- only round the block, but i feel better for having done it. Actually it was quite nice in the sunshine!! I also have acupuncture, in fact I'm having it at 12.15 today. I have found it really helped me, it made my cycles shorter. Since starting acupuncture I have also had positive tests for LH on my clearblue fertility monitor, which i never had before. Dr's still dint think I ovulate though cuz my progesterone levels were too low. Hope you enjoy the book! When are you testing? Keeping my fingers crossed for you for a  .

Hi Nicki, yes it does feel ages waiting to start clomid. Its the only time you actually wish  would come!!

Hi Jac, Really good news about your follicle! I am so pleased for you. I am not sure about the bleeding issue. I think you should contact the clinic if you are worried, they should be able to put your mind at rest. 

Hi NG, Hope your OK. Have you started your clomid again yet.

Well, like I say went for a run this morning in the gorgeous sunshine- unusual for me. I spent the day at Alton towers spa yesterday for my friends 30th birthday.  It was lovely lots of r&r!!! My friend has really motivated me, she has lost 6 and half stone in the last year. So I'm gonna try really hard now!! Off to acupuncture today. 


Lots of love
Daisy


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

Jac - well done on at least one good follie!  not sure about the bleeding.  i didn't bleed after my first scans, and i didn't really feel tender either, but then they didn't have to much problems finding my ovaries. i did see the big vessel on the left hand side, stupid me got excited and thought it was a follicle!   if i were you i would give the clinic a call for advice, just to be on the safe side.  i've found the assisted conception unit at my hospital are really friendly and more than happy to give you advice when you need it.  not long til your hols now, bet your looking forward to it - so jealous!  

Daisy - i'm doing really well, have a really positive mindset just  now.  yes i have started clomid again.  i'm on day 4 taking clomid days 2 - 6 50mg again this cycle.  i've not really had any side effects this time round,  last month i was so tired in the afternoons it was rediculous.  but i seem to be fine this time.  i think maybe because i'm a bit more relaxed about it and i know what to expect, it helps.  how have you been on the clomid?  if i remember right you have finished the course of tablets this month.

Tama - hows the 2ww going?  keeping up with the PMA i hope!  i am going to ask you a silly question  , i see you are on the brazil nuts and pineapple juice, do you know how much you are supposed to eat and drink, and if it is all the way through or just at a certain time?  such a stupid question i know, but i am prepared to do anything!!!

hope everyone else is ok and sending lots of    

x


----------



## hami (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Not been on for ages, working nights at the moment so don't get to much of a chance for anything including logging in here!
   
On Day 10of 2nd Clomid Cycle now 25mg (over-stimulated last month), anyway had Day 10 scan this morning and appear to be overstimulating again!  This time there are no biggies either just about 20 small ones    Well i have to go back monday to see if any change but not hopefull.  The Nusre at ACU mentioned changing drugs cause obviously Clomiid not suiting me, anyone any ideas what this would be - was so    i forgot ask?            

Wel girlies hope things are going well for you all, sending you all lots of    


Hami x


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Evening ladies! 
look I am posting at a sensible time!!!!

Hi NG, yes I am on day 9 today (i took 50mg from day2-6). I feel fine at the mo, no side effects I've noticed other than being a little tired but I have also worked nights this week so could be that too. I'm really glad your not having side effects, I really think being relaxed helps!  Easier said than done though. 

Hi Hami, I dont think I've chatted to you before. I work nights 2! It can really be a nightmare when ttc!!-  No time for anything! I'm sorry you have had such a horrible time with the clomid. I have heard of a drug called letrozole that is works in a similar way to clomid. I really hope you scan is better on Monday.   .

Love to everyone
Daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Evening Ladies

Hope you are all well. Hubby is in the shower, we've been washing our cars and having a new fence built across our front garden today so have been busy, so just a quickie post before he jumps out  

Daisy - glad things are going well for you on Clomid. What day are you on now. You've done so well to loose all that weight. I really need to loose some more   so need to take a leaf out of your book and do a run round the block. Sending you loads of     xx

NG - glad you are okay. Wishing you loads of luck for this round on Clomid. Glad you are not having any s/e   . It's not a silly question about the pineapple juice and Brazil nuts. I read it on FF, I didn't see an amount so I go for a glass of P juice every day and a hand full of Brazil nuts. It's meant to help implantation so I guess taking them all month is a good idea. Sending you loads of    for this month xx

Hami - hi, sorry Clomid isn't doing it's think for you   I'm sure the dr's will be able to give you something else that will work better for you. Sending you lots of   xx

Jac - hope you are okay. Have you had anymore bleeding? Did you call the doctor? Hoping that everything is going well for you and sending you loads of   for this month xx

Nikki - hope you are okay. Sending you lots of   for when you start clomid.   xx

Chrissy - how are you? What is the book like, any good? I may get it if you think it's any good. Hoping you are getting on okay. Sending you lots of    for this month xx

Claudia / mummy2lola / Jacky - hope you are all well. Sending you all lots of   xx

I had a low day yesterday and felt very   no idea why just came and went. I'm feeling okay again today   . Still   that af is not coming this month but I don't feel any different so guess I just have to ride it out until next Sunday   . I listened to my CD again today which always helps me focus so am thinking    

So come on ladies lets all be thinking   and I'm sure we'll all get that   xx

PMA         

Tamsin xxxx


----------



## clarkyj (Feb 26, 2009)

Evening ladies, 

Hope your all ok.

Daisy - Alton towers sounds fab, i didnt go last year but try and go every year, big kids hey! Is the spa good there?? Howare you feeling now are you still tired?? 

NG - Glad your not having any side effects this time round, what day are you upto now? Yes good news on the follie but not sure now with the whole bleeding situation - but yeah cant wait till my hols now..we go early Tuesday morning   

Hami - Hello, not sure ive im spoken with you before, really sorry to hear about the over stimulation, yeah it sounds like its not agreeing with you for some reason. Keep us posted how you get on on Monday - hope it goes ok!!  

Tamsin - sounds like you are keeping busy, well at least its keeping your mind off  . Orr sorry to hear you had a bad day yesterday, we all have bad days but keep thinking positive hun - one of us has got to have some luck soon!!   

Yes i am still bleeding,   , i waited until the afternoon yesterday to call my consultant, as I thought i maybe panicking over nothing, but by the afternoon i was still bleeding! So i called my consultant secretary but no answer all afternoon. I then called my GP who said dont worry - the follie could have poopped already - well i maybe being thick but surely if the follie popped an egg would be released and it would take longer than 8 hours to create a bleed!? But she said i obviously wasnt heamorging (sorry cant spell) or anything otherwise would be very heavy. This still left me worried as i felt unsure of what the hell was going on. 
I then called NHS direct - who basically didnt have a clue   and said see how you go over next few days!
So today i text my consultant i felt really bad as he wasnt working and at home, but he text back and said its possible to bleed mid-cycle and not to worry!!
I am still bleeding tonight - 2 days after the scan, but now im left feeling confused, today i should be feeling positive and ready to   but i just dont know what to do. Does the bleed mean its a period and im just to wait and start my clomid again! 
And on top of that im going on holiday early Tuesday morning and it leaves me a little worried. 

Sorry for the chapter and verse ladies - has anyone else had a similar situation and had a bleed mid cycle?? It may just be coincidence that ive bled after the scan.  

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the weekend. Take care and keep smiling ladies, hopefully one of us will have some good news soon and prove to us all that it works!     

jac
xx


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Morning Ladies
Hope you all having a good weekend
I had my accupuncture yesterday it was soooooo relaxing
then met up with a few local girls from FF was nice to chat to them and put face to names
Then did some gardening it was a lovely day

Off out for a nice lunch today with the family so overall a nice chillin weekend!!

Hi Tama thanks for your positive thoughts yes book is good will let u know what i think when read a bit more, hope you feelin better today , its awful when we have those down days but keep 

Clarkyj - hope you feeling ok and get things sorted and have a lovely holiday are you going anywhere nice

Daisy22 - hope you keeping well enjoy rest of your weekend

Hami - hi hope you ok

NG - hi hope clomid kind to you this month enjoy your weekend

Hi to everyone else

Take care
love chrissy
xx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

Evening girls!  

well been a busy busy weekend for me.  had a major shopping trip yesterday to find an outfit for a wedding, but thank god i had success . then i had a hen night last night, had to dress up like a pirate and felt an absolute fool but was an excellent night.  didn't have a drink so just had to feel like an idiot, haha! don't like drinking while i am on these tablets so have decided to give it up for the time being.  and then today i have been busy visiting my mum, mother-in-law and dh's gran.  dh away at the moment (he works on rigs) so had to do the whole mothers day thing myself!  now at home and finally settling down to watch the final of dancing on ice!

tama - well i am drinking the pineapple juice, not so keen on the brazil nuts but i will force a few down  .  i get a bit  sometimes too, don't worry about it too much it is just one of the lovely side effects!  i am finding with myself now to just accept it, have my cry and then get over it, i'm giving myself a bit of tough love this month and i am not going to let myself get down i am going to keep positive!

Jac - sorry to hear you are still bleeding, and confused about it.  i've read on FF about implantation bleed, but i'm not sure how heavy or how long this normally is .  if the docs say its ok try not to worry to much - i know easier said than done.  enjoy your hols, hope you have a nice relaxing time!

hami - sorry clomid not working for you.  in my first cycle i had one big follie and 4 or 5 small ones on each side but my hospital were not too worried about the little ones.  i've not heard about other drugs, so sorry can't help there, but i'm sure there are other things that will help  - good luck  

chrissy/daisy/& everyone else (sorry too many names now my head can't cope ) - hello! hope you are all doing well

baby dust to all


----------



## mango200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi everyone
Hoping I can join in. I'm about to start my first ever round of Clomid sometime in the next 2 weeks (whenever my period arrives).
I'll be sort of on my own because I am about to move from Sydney back to the UK and obviously my FS isn't coming with me!!
I'm assuming it will be OK that I'm not monitored? I saw the FS last week and he gave me a script for 3 months of Clomid and wished me luck! Life's a bit stressful at the minute with the big move looming-not great timing but that's life I suppose


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Evening ladies,  

Hi Mango, welcome.  I really hope clomid works for you. Hope the move to the UK goes well. 

Hi NG. Well done on the giving up drinking. I hate fancy dress sober, its never as much fun!! It must make ttc much harder if your dh is working away. Hope he's coming home soon. I wish I was watching dancing on ice instead of being at work!! I'm going to see the live show in a couple of weeks- cant wait.

Hi Chrissy, glad you enjoyed acupuncture- I've found it really helps. Hope you had a nice lunch with your family. 

Hi Jac, Spa was lovely- sooooo relaxing- feel like a new woman- wish i could go every day. Oh to be a lady of leisure!! Sorry you still bleeding- hope its stopped now. Do you have any fertility nurses at your clinic who you could ring for advice? There is a message board on here that say's ask a nurse-maybe they could shed some light for you.  

Hi Tamsin. How are you? Hope you are feeling better and a bit more like yourself. Keep having all those lovely positive thoughts! I'm sure your dreams are going to come true soon.  

Still feeling tired. Have been waking up and feeling hot in the night, but other than that feel fine. Have my scan tomorow. will let you know how i get on. 

Lots of love
Daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi All

Hope everyone is well.

Daisy - how did the scan go, it was today wasn't it? Glad you had nice day at the spa. We have one near us would love to go but seem to spend all my money on the house at the moment   . I really hope everything went well for you, do let us know. Sending you loads of      for a  this month xxx

Chrissy - So glad the accupuncture is going well, it's just so nice to feel relaxed. Hoping everything is going well for you this month. Sending you lots of   for a  this month xxx

NG- thanks for the positive message. I'm feeling much better. Was off yesterday for my Birthday and sent the day with my sister, shopping and having a nice lunch which was just what I needed. Had too much food but it's only once a year    Hope you are feeling okay. Sounds like you've had a very busy weekend. It's great to be busy as it keeps your mind off ttc. Sending you lots of   for this month and   for a  for you xxx

Mango - welcome. Best for luck starting Clomid. Keep us posted as to how you get on. Good luck with the move. x

Jac - sorry you are still bleeding, has it stopped yet? I'd try speaking to a nurse at the clinic if you can to see if they can shed any light on it. As far as I know implantation bleeding is normally light rather than a full bleed but I guess everyone is different. Keeping everything crossed for you and a  this month xxx

Claudia / mummy2lola / Jacky / Hami - hope you are all okay. Sending you all lots of   xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone off sending anyone reading lots of  

As for me I'm at home again today   having a love sofa and TV day   . Only another 5 days to go and I can test. So   for a positive test this month I really really want that  ( like we all do). DH and I had a take-a-way (naughty I know as I also had lunch out with sis for my B'day) but my fortune cookie said "you will share great news with all the people you love", it really made me smile because maybe it will be my turn to have a  on Sunday.   and thinking   so will have to wait and see.

I did a little dance round the kitchen last night when I ready the fortune cookies message kind of a fertility dance so sending you all some of that positive energy....                 

We WILL get those           

Tamsin xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hello ladies - sorry haven't been able to post for a while but been so busy with work that I'm exhausted in the evening.  Anyway have caught up with the posts - wow lots going on.  
I'm hoping that the sunshine we have been having lately will boost our chances - well it boosts your mood so who know.

I want to wish Tamsin the best of luck - you sound soo positive thats really good.  

Hello to Mango and welcome back to the UK!  - dont worry about the bad timing - sometimes when we least expect something to happen..... it does. 

Daisy - hope your scan went well.

Jac- are you still bleeding and did this start after your scan ( I cant remember what your post said now) I think its possible to bleed after a scan because there are lots of veins on the cervix so if the probe burst one of those they can bleed quite a bit.  I have had spotting from those scans.  Yet again it could also be mid cycle bleeding but have you had that before?  I would still   anyway - just in case.

Hope to get to know everyone else as I go along - but just want to wish everyone good luck whatever stage you are all at.

I took my first clomid last night - and have been good and have drunk quite a bit of water - I rarely drink water but it is supposed to help.  I was reading your posts about   ing and am a bit confused.  I was told by my consultant to start  ing  from day 13 and a for a few days after.  I thought this was leaving it a bit late but he said with Clomid you ovulate a bit later than normal .... I dont know I would probably prefer to do it every couple of days just to be on the safe side.  Any one have an opinion?

Anyway - looking forward to some side effects -  NOT!  No I dont care - if it works -- bring it on!

Speak later
Claudia


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls 
well i started today the   arrived 

Gutted !!!!  

Well here goes month 5 now on the clomid start again tomorrow   

Hope you all had a good weekend

Hi tama - hope things good for you

Welcome mango200

NG - hi hope things ok with you

Daisy22 - hows it going 

Clarkyyj - hi hope you ok
Hi to everyone else i have missed

Seding you all big    and   

Take care 
love chrissy
xxxx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

evening girlies!

well been a busy couple of days at work this week for me so far.  glad i have been so busy lately though as it means i have stopped thinking about ttc so much.  last month i kind of got down about it all because i was thinking about it too much, and last month seemed to take forever to go by, expecially the 2ww!!  well i have a half day tomorrow and i am going to get my hair done, so looking forward to that - its in desperate need of a good cut!!

welcome Mango! good luck with the clomid and the move to the UK! 

Hi Daisy - oh the live show sounds like fun!  yes ttc has been difficult with husbands job.  he is away for 2 weeks and home for 2 weeks.  don't think it made much difference at the beginning though, since i was rarely ovulating but when i did it was at the wrong time!   but with the clomid we have managed to sort it out that he is home at my most fertile time, so its ok. 

Hi Tama - not long to go for you now,   for a   for you!  i am laughing at the thought of you doing a fertility dance    , the things we do!! sounds like you had a fab day yesterday, happy birthday!  

Hi Claudia - are you being scanned on your first cycle?  i was told not to have   until after they had done my first scan (day 10), they also then scanned me day 12, and i was told after that scan to start having  .  if you are being scanned then they will probably not want you to have BMS until after the scan to make sure you haven't overstimulated.  hope clomid is kind to you and you don't have to many side effects!

Hi Chrissy - so sorry   got you.  hope you are ok.   round 5 will work for you, try and keep positive thoughts i'm sending you some extra    

hi to everyone else sending you lots of   and   we all get that BFP!

NG x


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning 

Chrissy soooo sorry af go you   . Sending you lots of   for this cycle. You will get there hun. I'm really   for you this cycle to get a   xx

NG - hope you have a nice day today, it's great to have a half day and have some 'you time'. Hoping things are going well for you this cycle sending you lots of   for a   this month. If the fertility dance works this month I may go into business   xx

Claudia - best of luck for this month, hope Clomid doesn't give you too many s/e. I was told to have BMS every other day starting five days after the last Clomid pill. Thank you for the positive message I'm really trying to keep   this month. Sending you lots of   for this month. xx

Daisy - hope you are okay. How did the scan go? Sending you lots of   for this month xx

Jac - how are you? Has the bleeding stopped? Really hope you are okay. Sending you some   for this month xx

Mango - hope you are well. Sending you some   xx

mummy2lola / Jacky / Hami - hope you ladies are all okay sending you some   xx

Well 4 more days and counting till I can test. This last week seems to be sneaking in extra days it seems like I've been waiting 2 weeks already! Trying not to read into some of the twinges I've been having, the only thing I've noticed that I don't normally have at this time of the month are funny feeling (.)(.). I wouldn't say they are sore but more like achey and just odd feeling but again this could be the Clomid. I'm feeling positive and   for a   . 

Sending you all lots of    and lots of  and    we all get             really soon. 

PMA ladies we can do this         

Tamsin xxx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Evening Ladies! 

Sorry I didn't get on yesterday, was my grandma's b'day and went out for a meal so didn't get back til late, then had to get busy!!

Tamsin, I can't believe you only have 4 days left til testing. I am sooo excited for you . You really deserve a . I also really laughed when i read you had done a fertility dance!! . Maybe we should all do one every day! What do you think ladies- at least it would keep us all smiling!!! the sore (.)(.) sounds really positive  .

Hi NG, Hope you  enjoyed having your hair cut and you feel better! Glad you have managed to sort time off to coincide with fertile time, must still be hard though. .

Hi Chrissy, sorry the   got you. she is an evil . Sending you a big   and lots of   that it works this month for you.xx

Hi Claudia, nice to hear from you. your right the sunshine does make you feel better. The advice we were given was to continue to have   2-3 times a week, but it does seem that different people have been told different things. You may not have any side effects- i haven't so far other than feeling a bit tired but i think this was more to do with shifts. Sending you  for a  .


Hi Jac, hope your ok and bleeding has stopped.   . Hope your having a lovely relaxing holiday. xxx

Hi Mango- hope the move is going ok.

Hi Hami, how did your scan go on Monday. Hope it was better for you  .xx

Hi Nicki, how are you? Have you started clomid clomid yet? 

Hi Vicky, Hope your OK.

Well my scan was yesterday. I am sooo happy   had 2 follicles on left side. 1x18mm & 1x15mm. Endometrium was 10.5mm ( apparently anything over 8 is OK). My right side still had some cysts though.  . Advised to go away and get busy. My dh really took notice of this part and woke me up at 5.30 this morning before he left for work!! A little early even for me  . Had   on ovulation kit today. This is early for me, earliest I've ever had is day 14 (today is 13) I hope this is a good thing and means I'm actually ovulating . 

Did anyone see that programme on Monday night - 'the sperm race'. Well, I'm hoping thats whats going on inside me now!!!! . Hope thats not TMI!!!

Sending you all lots of positive vibes for lots of    .

Lots of love
Daisy


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls

Daisy22 - hope you had lovel meal out thanks for your kind words
hope things ok with you   

Hi Tamsin - really   hard for you hope you get a   
This month we need some!!! take care have a good week xx

Hi NG - thanks for your positive thoughts i hope you are feeling ok now and enjoyed your hair cut 
enjoy rest of week xx   some positive thoughts for you too and   

Claudiaderi - hope things well with you lots of     for you

Mango200 - have you started the clomid yet? hope you ok and your move goes well   

clarkyj - hi how you doing hope you having a good week take care    

I am fine been busy workin this week trying to keep chilled out though on my 2nd day of clomid 100mg today really hope it works this month it such a waiting game its got to happen this month 5th month on these horrible tablets now please   

take care
love 
chrissy
xx


----------



## mango200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi All
Just checking in although have nothing to report!  Just waiting for my AF to arrive before I start the Clomid. Our flat is a complete tip-right in the middle of packing up and shipping out, what a headache  
I've booked in for a facial next week to try and relax me!
Hope everyone is going well??
Mango xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning ladies

Well I was having an okay day but then I came into work! Just saw the schools news letter that goes out at the end of term. Another member of staff is pg what the   , that's 6 in the last 10 months. We are not a big school with about 40 full time members of staff   . Before I knew what had hit me I was in tears, blubing about how it's not fair and how can it happen to her too, she already has 2 children and all I want it one. I know how selfish that is but it's just how I feel. I feel like every time I feel positive someone kicks me in the ribs and I just feel like I can't carry on.  

Okay it's out. I feel better (ish). Sorry for a rant and for bringing the mood of our thread down. It's just there is no one else to tell this too and I just feel like I need a kind word from people that get how it feels.

So enough silly blubing from me........  I've just slapped myself a couple of times and picked myself off the floor   back to being   and having a PMA    

Daisy - you are such a great person always so cheerful and bubbly, thank you   . I really just want to test now, is that bad?   .  Well done you on all those lovely big follies that's great news      . Keeping everything crossed for you for that   . I'm sure there are loads of    on their merry way as we speak    xxx

Chrissy - hope you are okay   . It never seems to get easier when the   turns up. But I just know that this will be your month. I've decided to do the fertility dance for all the lovely ladies on this thread (and everyone else) I know I've just had a 'dip' in my PMA but it will soon be back up and I'll be dancing for England. I have it down to a fine art, dh thinks I've finally lost the plot but anything is worth trying. Sending you lots and lots of     for this month and   for that   for you. xxx

Mango - hope af arrives soon so you can start the Clomid. Hoping you have success and sending you lots of   for this month xx

NG - how are you? Hope you had a nice afternoon yesterday. Sending you some   and will be doing my dance for you later too         xxx

Jac - really hope things are okay with you and that the bleeding has stopped. Sending you lots of   and   you get that   xxx

Claudia - how are things, any s/e? Sending you lots of   for this month xxx

Hami - hope the scan went well. Sending you some   xxx

mummy2lola / Jacky - hope you are both okay. Still thinking of both of you. xxx

Well I'm feeling much better now, thank you all. It helps to get things out and read positive messages from you all. Sending you all a BIG  

Okay so this is some   for you all and anyone reading.......

We all need                

I'm                

that we all get                

and I will be doing this           

WE WILL GET THE   AND THEN WE'LL ALL HAVE   . I JUST KNOW IT XXX

Tamsin xx

PS - Sorry once again for the 'all about me' message xxx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Oh Tamsin. Sending you the BIGGEST     in the world EVER! its OK to have down days. Don't worry about the 'me' message cuz i think that its what this board is about- supporting each other through this. . It is difficult and only people who are going through it or have been through it really understand how it feels. I wish i had been on the computer earlier today then I could have replied to your message when you really needed it. sorry. I know just how you feel, my neighbours across the road one is pregnant with 3rd baby and one is about to pop with 2nd. A few months ago, one who is pregnant with 3rd baby was telling me how upsetting it was she didn't get pregnant straight the way and was worrying there was something wrong- she came to talk to me cuz she thought I would understand with 'what I was going through'. Made me really angry!!   .Se was even complaining  because I would be able to get help on NHS with ttc cuz have no kids while she wouldn't!!  I couldn't believe it silly  . Anyway she got what she wanted and we're still waiting. Anyway try not to let it get you down. I'm sure your going to be number 7!!  your symptoms sound so positive. Is only 3 days til you test now. I'm so excited for you. Sending you all the luck possible in the world. I think it would be great for us to have our first  !  . Hope you starting to feel a bit better. 

Also Tamsin, meant to say  .

I think you need to tell us all how to do this fertility dance . Maybe if we all do it the effect will be so powerfull we will all have a  !!!

Hi Mango, moving is allways such a nightmare. I hope you'll be able to start the clomid soon. Are you sure the  hasn't turned up for another reason?!!!!!!? ?Hope you enjoy your facial

Hi Chrissy, Hope your feeling better today. Is this your 1st month on 100mg of clomid? Hope the side effects aren't too bad for you this month.   for a   for you.

Hey Jac, Hope your OK and having a lovely holiday. Hope bleeding has stopped. Have been thinking about you. 

Hi NG, hope your OK.

I feel really good today. I'm hoping its cuz I'm ovulating and the hormones are making me happy .!! I am still doing my jogging! I am actually enjoying it- this from the lady who normally hates all exercise- . Perhaps its the endorphins. In my Pcos book it does recommend exercise to overcome the symptoms of pcos- maybe its working!!

Sending out lots of positive vibes to everyone!! praying for some     !!!! SOON

Lots of love
daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Daisy  

I'm feeling much better this evening, I'm cooking hubby and I a lovely beef stew with dumplings for dinner! Not good I know but I thought what the hell may even have a slice of chocolate cake for pudding  

You always have so many nice things to say, thank you so much. It really does help to have people to talk too.

The dance is really just a shake of the   and a little wiggle while thinking   thoughts   . It does make me laugh and dh laughs too so can't hurt for us all to have a little dance around the room. With all the dancing and PMA I'm sure there will be lots of   over the coming weeks.

So ladies I'm gonna dance and send out some strong fertility vibes     ........okay did it  

Sending you all loads and loads of   for that  

We can all do this 2009 is the year we'll all get that  - PMA!!


                                      

Tamsin xxx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi Tamsin,

Glad your feeling better. Chocolate cake is guaranteed to make you feel better!!

Ok I'm doing the  and the . with lots of       .

Hope it brings us all a               .

lots of love
daisy


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls
How we all doing 

Tamsin - Hope you feeling better and hope you enjoyed your choc cake , yes a treat now and then is fine!!  yes we need some    in april its my birthday too so i am   really hard would love to fall this month, where are you now with your journey what month clomid you on?
Take care keep    sending you lots   .take care xx

Hi Daisy no this is my 2nd month on 100mg 5th month in total now on clomid!! i am really  this month x its got to happen soon!!  Hope you keeping ok 
hows the jogging i started jogging too although not done any this week as   arrived on tuesday but feeling better today so might have a run in a bit i trying to loose weight im at ww and train for the race for life in june my 4th year altoough only ran it my first year rest have power walked but this year i am going to run it!!  take care xx

Mango200 - hope the packing going ok you enjoy your facial sound like you deserve it !!
good luck on the clomid!! xx  


Hi NG - hope you ok and having a good week what you been up to hope clomid treating you well
take care    xx

Hi Claudiaderi - how are you    xx

Hi Clarkyj - hows things with you hope you ok    xx

Hi everyone else if i missed you 

Well better do some housework i am off today then off for a jog 
have a good weekend 
love 
chrissy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Well ladies the chocolate cake was great   

I did another dance last night in the hope the calories wouldn't stick to my butt - well I can live in hope  

So the count down has begun..........only 2 more sleeps and I will have my answer,   it's a   not sure what state I'll be in if it's not  

Anyway enough about me on to the PMA.......

Chrissy- you go girl with the jogging   . I used to work for Cancer Research UK in London and have been to a few Race for Life events, best of luck. When is your Birthday? This is my first cycle of 100mg of Clomid, I had the scan on the 13th March and the nurse gave me the Hcg injection. Testing Sunday    . Where are you in the cycle? Sending you loads of   and   that you get your   - would be a nice Birthday present   xxx

Daisy - with all of us doing the    dance we are sure to get some   !! I saw you put that you are really happy and positive at the moment. I do think that is a sign of ov. When I had the injection is released the eggies about 36 hours later and I was super happy so lets hope that's a good sign for you this month. When will you be due to test? I'm hoping we start to get a long string of   . Sending you loads of   for this cycle and   you get that   xx

NG - how are you? Hope all is well. Sending you lots of   xxx

Jac - really hope you are okay and the bleeding has stopped. Take care   xxx

mummy2lola / Jacky / Hami - thinking of you all   xx

Okay so we need some   so.........

I'm sending everyone loads of             
                                

and 

               
               

that we all get our               

and all have wonderful healthy        

We can do this girls PMA              

         

Tamsin xxx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi girls!  sorry i've not been around for a few days.  been rediculously busy at work this week, i feel like i am drowning in emails and paperwork almost cried at it all this morning! i still have 50 unread emails in my inbox, and god knows how many more will arrive during the weekend.  anyway enough of that crap, it's the weekend and i am not thinking about it again until Monday!  my best friend (who is due her first baby 23 april) was taken into hospital yesterday because of high blood pressure and protein in her urine (tmi i know) so i was away visiting her last night, so didn't have a chance to check up on you all.

i had my tracking scan yesterday - one good follie on the left hand side and lots of little ones (cysts) on the right hand side.  have to go back for another scan on Monday again as the scan was done slightly too early (again!).  clomid seems to be being kind to me this month so far, not had much side effects at all.  a few headaches, but that could be down to being so busy at work!

Daisy - congrats on two good follies   i saw the great sperm race, it was hillarious i couldn't stop laughing!!!

chrissy - hope clomid is being kind to you this month and not too many s/e.

Tama - looks like you have started everyone on this fertility dance, well i'm in i'll try anything!    my dh comes home on tuesday and he'll think i've lost it when i start dancing round the house!!!  glad you are feeling better now.  don't worry about having a rant, this is what we are all here for.  its the only place we can have a good rant and everyone will understand.  we all feel the same at some point.  not long til testing day now, hope we don't need to send the   to you!!   fo a BFP!

claudia/jac/mango/jacky/mummy2lola/hami (sure i've missed a few, sorry) - hope you are all ok, sending lots of      for BFP for you

sending everyone bucket loads of


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls
Hi Tama - glad you feeling better, my birthday is 19th April, i am on my 2nd month of 100mg now on day 4 so its gonna be all action this month   , when is your birthday think reading back might have missed it
Hope your test goes ok and lots of            and a big hug  

Hi NG - Dont work too hard and good luck with your testing     

Daisy22 - great dance hope you keeping ok lots of       

Mango200 - hope things ok with you x    

Lots of love to you all

and               

cheers
chrissy
xx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Evening ladies, 

Look at the time again!! Yes  lucky me nights again!!  

Hi Chrissy, well done on the race for life! I only manage round the block at the mo!! But I'm gonna keep at it!! Really hoping the 100mg does the trick for you this month.

Hi NG, work sounds horrendous- you poor thing. Hope your friend is ok and is feeling better. Hope alls ok wth the baby. Congrats on the follie- hope its grown when you back! I was the same as you 2x follies on left and right still full of cysts. But remember it only takes one good one! xxxx 

Hi Tamsin, you look so pretty in your photograph! Your nearly there! One more day! I really hope its a  . Please please please dont forget to let us all know!!   I've done the fertility dance today- Probably looked very silly but who cares!! I love reading your posts they are always full of positivity. 

Hi Jac, am still thinking of you, hope you OK. 

Hey Nicki, Has the  turned up yet?

Hi Mango.


Nothing exciting to report from me!
Lots of love 
Daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Evening ladies

Well I started spotting last night and have been soptting all day today. I have not tested as I know that this month is yet another BFN. I'm so very sad.

Sorry girls I will post some cheerful vibes soon just need a day to fix my broken heart.

Take care Tamsin x


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Tamsin
A big   
So sorry i know its so awful every month we get excited then a knock back again!!
Keep positive forget last month focus on this month now get that clomid in ya girl and get back  

I think i get used to it now every month has been a   wont believe anything  till i see a scan when it eventually happens we have to get some   soon !!!

Hope you have had a nice weekend
we have been busy in the garden again doing some decking and planting and the vegetable patch is now complete!! so we are gonna be the "good life" we got fruit potatoes and veg growing
and we been out for lunch today for my mums birthday and have had a chillin evening

lots of           and   
Keep your chin up 
take care
love 
chrissy
xxx


----------



## mango200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Tamsin  
Sorry to hear your news. It never gets any easier does it? 
Take care
Mango xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Chrissy and Mango

Full bleed now but no Clomid this month for me    as I'm having scans and Hcg injections my day 12 falls over Easter and they are closed so I have to wait until next month. Nothing I can do just have to see what happens this cycle and back to Clomid next cycle if this one doesn't work out. 
Popping out now to walk my two crazy Springers so will catch up with everyone soon.

Sending you all loads of   and a big   . Lets get some  soon girls.

Tamsin xx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi Tamsin, 
I'm so sorry.  I was really hoping it would have have worked for you. You really deserve it. From what I have read about clomid, it stays in your system for up to 6 months. i read about a girl who got a natural  after finishing clomid. How very dare your clinic be closed at easter- I think they should open up especially for you!!
This emotional rollercoaster we are on is so painful, I have to say I knew exactly what you meant when you said your heart was breaking. Our hearts really take a battering dont they? That is an evil  . I wish i had a magic wand and could give us all our . I hope that your heart feels a bit less sore soon and you can rev up you PMA again. I really do believe it helps. 

I really wanted to get on the computer to see if you were OK and to find out, but i have been on nights, and they have been horrendous. Have just found out one of my Pt's died so feeling very sad and upset . And very tired too. 

Hi Chrissy, your weekend sounds lovely. Did you have lots of sprung sunshine- guaranteed to make you feel better. 

Hi NG, hope things have calmed down for you! Did you have your scan today? Hope your follie has grown and is nice and juicy. Hope you have managed to fit in some !! How is your friend?

Hi Jac, am still thinking of you, hope you OK. Hope your back from holiday soon-   

Hey Nicki, Has the turned up yet?

Hi Mango and Vicky

Hi claudia, are you ok?

Hi Hami, how was your scan

Lots of love

daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hiya Daisy. How are you? Sorry to hear about your pt, hope you feel better soon. How is this cycle coming along? Thinking of you and sending you loads of   and   you get your  . DH and I have today and tomorrow off work, yippee!! We have been doing up our house since we moved in 18 mths ago, we are on the home straight, phew! We have spent two days painting and putting in a new fence down one side of our house so I have been busy. We are painting our new bedroom today ready to have the oak floor put down. It helps to be away from work and pg ladies plus being busy keeps me cheerful. I've already picked myself up again and am thinking  for this month. It's just annoying that it falls over Easter as having a month out seems like a step back but hey ho   . I've had my day of   my eyes stuck out from my head from all the crying looked like this guy....     . I know I will get there but I have never had patients and with the emotional side of ttc I'm a bit   with it all. xxx

Chrissy - really hope you are okay and sending you loads of   for this time round. xx

Mango - also sending you lots of   xx

NG - how are you? Sending you lots of   xx

All you other ladies Jac / Mummy2lola / Jacky / Claudia / Hami sending you all lots of   . hope I haven't missed anyone xx

Anyway sending you all loads of   for the coming month and really hoping that we see some  really soon, we all need some hope to keep us going. I'll be back doing my dance    and keeping up my  PMA.

Tamsin xx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

hi girls

i'm having such a down day, cried about 4 times so far.  had the second tracking scan today and the follie hasn't grown any more since thurs.  they want to scan me again on thurs (day 17), as my womb lining is still thickening so there is still a slim chance it may grow.  i just feel so useless, what more can i do!  the thing that gets me most is the guilt i feel for my dh, he is just as desperate for kids and would make the most fantastic dad.  there is nothing wrong with him and i feel so guilty sometimes and that if he'd married someone else he would be a dad by now.  he tells me to stop being silly if i say things like that and he is so supportive and tells me that i'm the most important thing to him, but that just makes me feel even more guilty    why is it so damn difficult!!

anyway i'm sorry for bringing the mood down and being all me me me.

Tama -    so sorry it hasn't worked for you this time.  this journey is so difficult and it tests us so much along the way.  how rubbish that your clinic is closed and won't let you take clomid this month  .  hope you take time out to relax before starting again the next month.  

Daisy - lucky you on night shift again!! my friend is ok thanks still in hosp.  she has pre eclampsia (sorry can't spell it and no time to look it up) and they are starting her wednesday afternoon, 3 weeks early.  so excited for her but i don't know how i am going to feel emotionally when the baby arrives.  i imagine i will find it hard, but i'll have to put the mask on.

chrissy - hope this month is going well for you.  did you start of on 50mg?  i am wondering if my follie doesn't grow this month if they will up my dose.  i will need to ask on thurs when i find out.

thinking of everyone else.

i will get over my down day and hopefully PMA will be back tomo

x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

NG.. hope you don't mind me butting in.. been reading..

I quote you in the last post:


> i just feel so useless, what more can i do! the thing that gets me most is the guilt i feel for my dh, he is just as desperate for kids and would make the most fantastic dad. there is nothing wrong with him and i feel so guilty sometimes and that if he'd married someone else he would be a dad by now. he tells me to stop being silly if i say things like that and he is so supportive and tells me that i'm the most important thing to him, but that just makes me feel even more guilty


This will destroy you, sweetheart. I went through this way of thinking for about 4 years [truth be known, I still feel it now and again] but I worked my backside of trying to rid myself of such guilt. It is NOT your fault. NO one is to 'blame'. The women on this board have had a sh*t deal with re to ttc.. but none of us are to blame. Where there is no blame, there is no guilt.. think of it that way.

Your DH says you are the most important thing .. he loves you for you - not because of the child you [hopefully] may give him one day. Smile, babe.. you're loved 

Ok.. butting out now.. lol.. I just didn't want to read and run.

Good luck


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Ng
sorry you having a down day a big   for you
i have had loads of those days too !! but we do have to stay positive   i know its so hard 
yes i was on 50mg for 3 months and now  on my 5th month at moment my 2nd month on the higher dose of 100mg one more month left on 100mg then i have my appointment in may if nothing happens in mean time
not sure what happens next its all such a waiting game!!!
Keep your spirits up
My husband is fine and i feel like you so guilty that its me thats the problem i have said that to him too he should have got someone else but he says stop being silly he loves me and it will happen he is great and so supportive and i love him to bits good job we have such amazing husbands!!!
Negativity makes you sad and pulls us down i am reading a book at the moment i got recommended The Secret its a positive thinking book and am having the accupuncture to relax me and its seems to be doing trick at moment.

You take care
new day new start!!
love
chrissy
xx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Hi NG,  Serenfach is right. This is NOT your fault. I think ttc does funny things to us all. Like I said earlier this is an emotional rollercoaster. The hormones, the medicines, the hope, the heartaches - no wonder it all makes us feel so rubbish. Your husband sounds lovely and he obviously loves you very much. You will both be lovely parents to YOUR children- you will get there - i know you will. Try not to feel guilty, I know its difficult. I wish i could wave a magic wand wand and make us all mummies. I know what you mean about the mask, sometimes its so hard. Although you are happy for them, you want to be a mummy yourself, and if your like me that just adds to the guilt. We are here for you though, feel free to come and tell us all about it. 
I'm going to do my fertility dance for you     , I'm sure Tamsin will join in too!! I'm hoping if we all do it the effect will be so strong that we will all get our   soon!! I am keeping my fingers crossed for Thursday for you-   please follies grow grow grow your best.   

Serenfach, your not butting in, feel free to join in anytime- your posts on good vibes always make me feel better.xxxx

Hi chrissy, I'm glad your enjoying the book- you will have to enlighten us all as to the secret!!! You sound really positive at the moment. I think it all helps- I really hope the 100mg works for you this month. Do you think they will refer you for IUI next?xxx

Hi Tamsin, my word it sounds like you have been really busy. I hope you have had some time to relax with your hubby! Glad your having time away from the pg ladies. We are just about to embark on a big extension to our house. I am hoping that sods law will prevail and i will get pregnant- baby will be due in the middle of knocking out kitchen!!!!!!! You never know! Like I said earlier, I'm sure clomid stays in your system for quite a long time- there is still every reason for you to think positively.
Right Tamsin, i hope you know what you started- I'm doing my dance - right now- wiggle to the left-  wiggle to the right  , jump up and down a bit- oh no it starting to sound like the time warp!!!!!!!! .

I still feel sad about work, but it will pass. Have found  a bit of a trial this month. Although we started out with good intentions- 1st month of clomid and all. TMI- sorry- we only managed Tuesday and Thursday- I was too tired and stressed from work- I really hope  it was enough- feel I've let us down a bit. Anyway- enough negativity- MUST THINK POSITIVE HAPPY THOUGHTS!!!!!

Lots of love to you all
Daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning ladies! Well the sun is shining   (with me anyway) so I thought I would liven up this thread with a little dance and a wiggle. We need some  so.......  anyone reading this has to have a 1 minute dance today and send out positive vibes, we'll start with a couple of    then some    more    and a shake of the    okay   . So lets think  vibes and dance                   . Okay enough madness   

Daisy hun how are you? Try not to think about the number of times you had   you'll drive youself mad. I know it's hard and I do the same thing but you have to think that it only take one   . Hope you are feeling a little better and I'm sure you are smiling about my little morning dance   . So are you almost at the end of the cycle or mid way through? Really hoping this fertility dance thing works and you get your  .      Take care xxx 

Chrissy how are things with you? I really believe that thinking positive thoughts helps you become more focused and relaxed, so I'm sure The Secret will help loads along with the acupuncture. Hope you are nice and relaxed sending you lots of   for this month xxx

NG - hope you are feeling better   . I know how hard this is and sometimes you need a little time to feel sorry for yourself and have a good   but at the same time you can't let that take hold. I always work on the rule (well in the last 9 months I have before that was    ^beware^ ) you can have a day at the end if a cycle if it's a BFN to      but then you have to be back up and running with positive vibes for the next month. If you have a moment mid month let it out and then move on, holding things in is never a good idea. Anyway I really hope you are feeling better and I'm sending you lots of   and a big   for this month. I'm sure you'll be getting that  really soon. xxx

Mango how are things with you? Where are you in your cycle? Sending you lost of   for this month and hoping you get your  xxx

Jac are you okay it's gone very quiet from you hun? Sending you lost of   xxx

All the other ladies hope you are all well xx

Okay so to kick off this cycle I'm starting as a mean to go on and thinking   . I'm day 3 today and normally have a 30 day cycle (last month on Clomid it was 2 so will work between the two and hope some lovely follies are growing even without the Clomid this month. I have my mum coming to stay for a few days, she lives in France, so I'm excited about getting to see her and spend some time with her as I'm on Easter hols from school   . Well i better get on have to sort out mums rooms and do some washing - how very glamorous my life is   . 

Sending all you lovely ladies a mega load of good positive vibes.......

            
            
            

        

                   

               

               

         

            

Tamsin xxx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi Tamsin,

Glad your feeling better!! This dance thing is really taking off            . Perhaps we should think of a catchy tune to dance 2!! I am with you, if we all do it hope fully the effect will be soooo strong we all get a !!!!

Lucky you- having easter off. Do you get 2 full weeks? Plenty of time to get busy!!!! Believe me- my life is just as glamorous as yours.

I think you have every reason to think positive! Come on follies grow grow grow- nice and big!!! Maybe being away from work and pg ladies will help you relax. I'm sure fertility dance is helping!!

I am day 20 today- i think my cycle will be 27-28 days this month based on ovulation (day13/14). I had my progesterone bloods doe yesterday. I think this too early.  I tried to say this at my scan last Tuesday but fertility nurse said it was their policy to have progesterone blood 7 days after scan. I did think about being naughty and getting one of the docs at work to do it tomorrow but i chickened out. I thought I'd better be a good patient and do as I'm told!! . If the result is low then they will increase my dose to 100mg. I might query this at the time. Don't want too may follicles! .

Like you I feel  . I can't say I've had any side effects. I've only got 1 more week to go. I don't think I will test unless  is late though. I hate all the emotions that go with early testing- been there before!! .

I am really enjoying chatting to you all! It makes me feel so much better. I wouldn't wish our circumstances on anyone, but knowing there are other people who understand how you feel just  your day. Some how when my mum or friends tell me to think positive - relax - it will happen ect, ect it just irritates me a bit cuz I think 'you just don't know how hard it is'. But when you give out such positive vibes it really means a lot cuz you do understand! Thats really waffly but i hope you know what i mean.

Hi NG, How are you feeling- hope your a bit better. 

Hi Chrissy, how are you?

Hi Jac- hope you having a lovely holiday.

Hi Vicky, Nicky, Mango, claudia and Hami?

Hope i haven't forgotten anyone.

Lots of love
Daisy


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls 
well lets have a           
There i danced my socks off


Hi Daisy - hope you ok , hope you get your dose up to 100mg i am on that 
have a good week

Hi Tama - 
Yes my accupuncture was lovely very relaxed today and havin a lazy night
hope things ok with you nad you all sorted for your mums visit hope you have a lovely time with her.
lots of         for this month and keep up the dancing
xx


Hi Ng
Hope you feeling ok now lots of       for this month keep at it girl xx

Hi to everyone else 
lots of          love chrissy
xx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

hi girls, thank you all so much for your positive thoughts and caring words.  i've picked myself up and dusted myself down and back to PMA.  i just had a really really dark day on Monday, i don't get like that often but once in a while it comes along and creeps up on me.  i'm glad i don't dwell on things to long or i think i would be locked up in a padded cell by now!! ff really helps by letting you get it out of your system, and its so nice to have others understand exactly where you are coming from, I agree with your waffle (lol!) Daisy!  so i'm sorry for bringing the mood down, but thank you all so much for your support - it means a lot!

well i did the fertility dance today, during work in the middle of the office     to try and make my follie grow.  my work mates weren't too sure what i was doing, but told them i just felt like it!! i think they thought i had lost it - none of them know i am ttc, so couldn't really explain! haha!

Serenfach - please don't feel like you are butting in, you are welcome here anytime.  what you say makes a lot of sense, thank you  

Chrissy -  thank you for all your  .  this month works for you and you won't need that appointment!  i wonder if my hospital will put me up to 100mg if i don't ovulate this month, as first month only had one follie and think i ovulated (bloods didn't confirm as done too early), and this month i have one follie that isn't growing as it should.  oh well i'm sure i'll find out tomorrow!  our husbands are amazing, i think it is easy for us to forget what they must be going through too + they have to deal with our mood swings!! 

Daisy - thank you for all your   and fertility dances!! don't worry to much about the   as Tama says it only takes one  , remember they can survive longer in our body than one of our eggs!!  in my first cycle they took my bloods too early for the progesterone level and it came back 24, (needs to be 30 or above to confirm ovulation), i then had them repeated 7 days later and it was 27.9 so they concluded from that that i had ovulated and the first level showed it on the way up and the second one on the way down.  hope you get a nice high level!

Tama - glad to see you are back to your positive self, you always make me smile when i read your messages - they are so full of positivity and fun!  like you i have had my day of    and i am back to feeling positive.  i have been speaking   to my follie and telling it that it must grow for tomorrow!  as i have said so many times before i will try anything   even though you are clomid free this month, i hope it has kick started something for you and   you will get a BFP this month naturally!  enjoy your days off, and i hope you have a lovely time with your mum.

hope everyone else is ok and sending you all   

x


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,
Hi NG, glad your feeling better. You have really made me smile this morning - I'm just imagining you doing your dance in the middle of the office!! I'm glad you talk to your follie, cuz I do too! I talk to my ovaries too and tell them to behave themselves and produce some nice big follies and then i tell the follies to keep growing!!! I have even been known to talk to the  to tell them to swim, swim, swim. OK now you will all think I'm barking mad and will banish me from this board forever- Oh please don't!!! .
I really hope your scan goes well today and that follie is lovely and juicy. please let us know, I am keeping everything crossed for you. xx

Hi chrissy, well done on the fertility dance!! I'm off for acupuncture in a bit. I am also being treated for hayfever, as antihistamines have a contraceptive effect. My acupuncturist says we have to start this early because it takes a long time to build up the treatment.

Morning Tamsin, How are you? are you enjoying a lovely lie in on your hols?

Right I'm doing my dance now!!                         .

Just think of all those calories i must be burning!!!

Love to you all
daisy


----------



## vixen1985 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi everyone sorry not been on for a while  

been recovering from my operation after having cyst removed from ovary  

feeling alot better now but still annoyed that I have to delay my clomid for 2 months now and this feels like the longest 2 months EVER 

Hope everyone is doing ok  

Vicky xxx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

just a quick message to let you know that all of your   and fertility dancing        has worked! Thank you!!! the follie has grown  ! it is at 16mm so i should ovulate this weekend.  i am so happy and relieved, all that worrying and feeling crap on monday was for nothing!  need to go and get busy 

not got time to send you all individual messages just now but sending you all


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

What Happened to my post?  I wrote a long message last night to all of you and its not here.  It was so late and I was really tired but cos I've been really busy with work I had n't posted for a while so really wanted to catch up with everyone.  I obviously didn't save it - but I'm sure I did. This Clomid must be screwing with my head!!!

Well I cant remember what I said to everyone yesterday but I do want to say sorry to Tamsin that it didn't work out but I have I have to say you have the right attitude.  
Daisy we are also about to embark on renovations - so hoping that might be a good omen too.
Sorry cant remember the rest of my message to everyone else.

I've been doing well - no side effects yet- just very tender in the ovary area- cant lean over anything (like the cot) cos it hurts.
Looks like I'm the only one thats not being monitored - no scan or anything.  I could be walking around like a chicken with loads of these little eggs - bad isn't it.  Considering I've suffered with OHSS with my IVF treatments - there could be a risk that could happen here too.

Anyway this weekend I should be ovulating so will be doing this crazy dance that has taken off!
Wish you all the best - sorry its just a short one but still gutted about my lost message - where is it

Claudia


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning ladies

Just a quick post to say hello. Mum and I have been busy, busy sorting out her house in the UK that she rents out. We are off shopping this afternoon, one of my favorite things   

It's great that my little dance has set everyones feel tapping with the rhythm of the fertility drums   . Let's keep it up and get some    

NG - Yippee! So so pleased that your follie has grown, the dance works! Well sending you loads of   and   that you get your  xx

Vicky - sorry you have been poorly but hoping you are soon back up and running. Sending you loads of   and hope the 2 months pass quickly for you. I'm having to have a month off as the clinic can't scan me but you never know maybe the  fairy will send us natural  xx

Daisy - we'd never banish you for being mad   . I know I'd eat horse poop if they told me I would be pregnant after    Now that's mad!!! I totally know what you mean about having everyone on this post to talk to, it really does make it easier to have people to talk to that know what it's like. It's a shame we are all so spread out it would be lovely to set up a meeting - we could all do a flash fertility dance at a train station and then dash off for lunch   . Sending you loads of   for this month and   for your  xxx

Claudia - sorry your post vanished. Glad you are feeling ok. Sending you lots of   for this month.

Sending loads of   to everyone. I'll be back for a better post and a dance later but need to dash off with mum now.

Fingers crossed for everyone that is BMS this weekend xxx

Tamsin     

xxx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,
What a gorgeous day- there is spring in the air!! And do you know what spring brings??--Hopefully lots of  for us all.!!

NG, I am soooo pleased your follie grew! Well done little (or not so little now!) follie!! I knew that the fertility dance would work! I am now a fully committed fertility dancer- every day without fail!! I think we still need a theme tune to dance to- any suggestions? Something positive and catchy!! well now you've got a busy weekend ahead of you- . I'm really   it works for you.

Hi Tamsin, I like your idea of doing a flash dance at the train station, then doing lunch- sounds lovely. just imagine how powerful our dance would be if we really did all together. Did you see the lovely lady on the other clomid thread who got a natural  after finishing clomid. It really does stay in your system. There is every reason to think you may still get your  this month. You sound like you are having a lovely time with your mum.

Hi Claudia, How annoying- its so frustrating when computers do stuff like that. I blame the gremlins!!! Glad your not suffering too badly with side effects. If you are really worried about OHSS is it worth ringing your clinic to see if they could scan you - to put your mind at rest? Glad your gonna join in our dance- it really works look at NG's follicle!!

Hi Vicky welcome back- had still been thinking of you. Glad that your operation went well. I know 2 months seems like a really long time at the moment. Do you have anything nice planned? I have found that doing things I enjoy ( I went to spa a couple of weeks ago) really helps to pass the the time. Ttc is hard and we have to look after ourselves and do things that make us smile. I know its hard sometimes. You will get there - I'm sure you will. We will all be here for you in the comming months to give you lots of friendship and support. 

Hi Jac- still missing you. 

Hi mango, Nicki & Hami? How are you?

Well i have no news on clomid front. Day 22 today- I think this will be a 27/8 day cycle. Have no symptoms of any kind. Tummy feels normal- no pains or heavy af feeling. (.)(.) feel normal selves. Hope this is a good sign, perhaps I'm being a bit impatient and wanting to see something too early. Although I try to stay positive- I have to keep a part of myself in reality. Can't get my hopes up too much cuz the disappointment of  would be so much worse.

We have had some bad news this week. Our planning permission was refused.  . We have some big decisions to make now r.e. moving house. We are going to appeal but don't hold out much hope. We have some savings but kinda don't want to put them all into a house in case we need to pay for fertility treatment later- would hate to live in a nice house but not be able to afford treatment and not have a baby. BUT not sure if this is putting lives on hold for fertility treatment that we may not need. DH is as unsure as I am. We could stay where we are but our house is quite small. Don't know what to do .

Right- I'm gonna do my dance now-                          

Lots of love to you all

Daisy 

P.S as you can tell I have discovered I can write in different colours- so am trying them out to see which i like best!!!!


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi

Okay dance coming up....................I think we can all get our  if we keep positive and have a little fun along this very bumpy journey. 

                                                                            

We can get our          

Hope everyone is well. Hope you have great weekends and remember if we are all dancing maybe we are all creating a powerful  wave for us all. Although I'm not having Clomid this month I'm keep positive and keeping in mind that anything can happen.

Tamsin xxxxx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

Tama - that was some dance!!! clomid could still work this month for you    .  i was speaking to the nurse on thurs when i went for my scan and she told me clomid stays in your system for a few months, so each month you are taking it you will get a bit of an increased dose, so even though you are not taking it this month there will still be clomid in your system! bit of a ramble but hope it makes sense!!  

Daisy - get you and all your fancy colours !!  sorry your planning permission was refused!   hope you manage to reach a decision on what to do.  this is the thing i find so difficult about this journey, you can never plan anything and you always seem to be putting things on hold!  its always ifs and buts, we were trying to think about planning a holiday later this year but have decided to just wait until last minute now! 

Vicky - welcome back! glad you are feeling better now.  waiting is so frustrating, but just keep thinking of what your trying to achieve - its a bit of a cliche but it will be worth it in the end!

Claudia - stupid computer   why do they do things like that! never mind.  glad you are not having too many s/e   it works for you this month.

Chrissy - hope you are enjoying your weekend!

& everyone else - hope you are all ok and keeping positive  

Right time for a dance i think!


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls 

well here goes must keep up this dancing !!
                       
Yes im fine thanks 
Had a busy day in garden again today finishing our decking
Cant wait i off to see dancing on ice at sheffield tomorrow well actually today as its after midnight i better get to bed in a bit !!  Cant wait looking forward to a nice day out .

Tamsin - glad u havin a nice time with your mum, keep positive !!  Hope you having a nice relaxing weekend xx

Daisy22 - hope you enjoyed your accupuncture mine was sooooo relaxing last week !! hope you having a good weekend xx

Hi NG - hope you ok and having a nice weekend, glad your follie grown fingers crossed for you xx

Hi everyone else 

Take care
lots of         
chrissy
xx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Its another gorgeous day!

Hey chrissy, hope you enjoy dancing on ice- I'm going to see it on Tuesday in Nottingham.

Hi NG, Have u  been busy!!  Really hoping it works for you.

Hey Tamsin, your really good at this fertility dance!!!

I am on day 24 today- think it will be 27-8 day cycle. I don't think its looking good though. I have had some really funny pains in my lower abdomen- never had them before- a bit like period pains. I think it must be the clomid doing stuff to me. No other symptoms either way- trying to be neutral- not read too much into anything.

Here comes my dance-                    


Hope your all having a lovely weekend  


lots of love
Daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Daisy - I've had those type of pains too and also put it down to Clomid. Will keep everything crossed for you and a  for you this month. Have fun at Dancing on Ice. xxx     xxx

Chrissy - How was Dancing on Ice, did you have a nice day out? Sending you lots of   for this month and a  xxx

NG - hiya hope you are okay. Yes the nurse did say that to me too, it's just you feel like you are taking a bit of a step back when you are told not to take the tablets. I'm always   for a miracle so you never know. How is this cycle going for you? Have you had an s/e? Sending you lots of   and   you get your  xxx

Claudia - hope you had a good weekend. Did you find out if you ovulated? Sending you lots of   for this month xx

Vicky - how are you feeling? Hope you are feel much better. Sending you lots of   for this month you never know what may happen   xx

Well I'm back in the office today   has a good week off but it was very busy so now I feel like a need a real break   . School is still out for the Easter hols but I have to come in to do some bits but only have to do today and tomorrow, yippee   

I'm staying positive for this month but keep having moments when I want to   , no idea why just creeps up on me and then before I know it I'm   I'm   at the moment  

So the sun isn't really out in Suffolk today and the school is sooooooo cold my fingers feel like they may drop off! So I figure to keep warm I will have to dance so here goes................

Come on girls we can wiggle our way to  ......                   

                                                            

Sending you all loads of                                  

We can get those             

You all keep me going, THANK YOU  

Tamsin xxx


----------



## clarkyj (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

Hope everyone is ok, ive just had a quick read and try to catch up, but my eyes are closing! Only arrived back from hols this morning, after a night stranded in Heathrow - our flight was delayed and we missed our connecting flight - Nightmare end to an AMAZING holiday!!!! Just what we needed - Thailand is brilliant.

Ive had a quick look what eveyones been upto but ive missed so many posts while I have been away, so i will be back on track from now on. I wont do all individuals now as ill prob get it all wrong and confused as im sooo sleepy!!!   

Here is my quick update, After my scan, just before hols, i continued to bleed for a week and whilst i was away  - which was a bit worrying as i didnt know what the hell was going on, but i just carried on regardless!    we had a great relaxing holiday and towards the end i had really tender boobs and was going to the loo a lot - anyway i went into a chemist and bought a test and thought i would wait until the morning to do it which would have been day 27 (A day early i know!) but during the night the nasty arrived    !!! I wasnt suprised to be honest as the bleed for the week and made me convinced i wouldnt catch!! 

So i have started clomid again today - day 2 (been hard working it out with the time differences etc). Ive called Doctor to see if I can get scanned on NHS (they calling me back tomorrow) as im private at the moment and cant keep being scanned on that as they wont cover fertility treatment, but im not sure if i would get scanned now on NHS or would I go to the back of a list??

I did notice some fertlity dance that Tama has started and now its a bit of a hit, i will have to give it a go! Lets hope our neighbours dont see us ha ha   glad your all staying positive and all helping each other and supporting one another - it really does help girls to know other people in the same boat.

Im sorry if ive rambled and not spent the time replying to you all - i will do now im back and can keep up to date with all the posts. 

Take care everyone and sooon - very soon one of us will get the  !!!!

        
Jac
xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Jac, sorry it didn't work out this time - but I'm sure with this new dance craze it will happen sooner or later. Always a bummer when AF arrives on hols too especially when u are hoping she doesn't.  Glad u had a nice time -  ooooh all that lovely Thai food.!

Tamsin,  keep on dancing                                            
Its normal to have those negative feelings even tho its scary when they creep up - I know its really really hard but you HAVE to believe that it will happen and its just a matter of time.  I had many days like that during our 6 years of ttcing - usually at the first sign of AF.  I like you would allow myself one day of feeling low but would have to bounce back yhe next day.  I think its the only way to stay sane in this crazy world of ttcing!  Anyway  you always sound sooo cheerful its probably healthy to let out those feelings sometimes - you are human after all.

Daisy - the trouble with pregnancy symptoms is that they are so bloody similar to AF.  So you either get pregnant and feel like Af s coming or AF is coming and you feel like u have pg symptoms -its maddening!!!  With my DD I had AF type pains from about 5 days after conception - so you never know.  Fingers crossed.

Well we had quite a non eventful weekend.  Cons told me to   from day 13 and even tho I thought that it was a bit late for once I did what I was told.  Day 13 was Friday but Thursday for some reason felt more like the right day - maybe cos I had the EW which I haven't had for ages, I'm always really dry lately.  Anyway my gut feeling was to    that day but I kept hearing the Con saying not b4 day 13!  Well we were supposed to   5 days in a row   but we only managed 1   - DH was too tired!!!!
Ok so was I - but still .... what ever happened to men having it on the brain 24/7 .... well obviously not my DH.  I think the fact that you know you are doing it cos you have to can make it all quite clinical.  Oh well lets just hope we got the right day.
I think I did O because I temp and I did have a temp rise over the weekend -so fingers crossed.

Hello to everyone else I didn't mention and lets all get busy with  the Tamsin Fertility dance for those  
keep on dancing                                            

Claudia


----------



## mango200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi All
Glad we're all staying positive for Spring!

My AF arrived yesterday   so I'm going to take my first ever Clomid tablet tonight! I'm a bit scared-don't know why!
I did consider waiting another month because I should be Oing around the time we fly home which is crap timing! However, my hubbie really wants to get going with the Clomid so here we go....... 

Keep dancing girls  
Mango xxxxxxx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Morning ladies.

I am so cross with myself. Is only day 26 and I thought oh ok I'll do a sneaky test. Well it serves me right was . Why could I just not wait. I am such a silly cow. I was really hopefull cuz of my 2 follicles, thought well at least one of them might work. But No. I am sat here crying, my friend is on her way round for day out in Nottingham then on to dancing on ice. Now have to put on happy face.  WHY NOT?? Will I ever get pregnant. Doesn't feel like it. 

I'm sorry everyone. Just feel sad today. When will something nice happen to us?

Mango, Good luck with the clomid. You never know maybe the altitude will help!!! Dont be scared- I havn't really had any side effects.

Hi claudia, My husband is the same- seems interested rest of the month-but middle 2 weeks not bothered. Is a trial. It only takes once though. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Hi Jac, welcome back. we misssed you. So glad you had a lovely holiday - I'm sure its done you the world of good. Really sorry about AF. Hope yu get ure scan sorted. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Hi Tamsin, hope your fingers have warmed up a bit!! Glad you enjoyed your week off. I think its natural to get down every now and again with this ttc lark. I think clomid can make you a bit like that and as said before, it stays in your system, sending you a big hug      .

I think I am going mad! Am looking at test up to light, but still no line!! Stupid thing. Any way better go. Just better wait for evil  to come. 

Her's my dance for today,                                                           
love from daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning!

Daisy - oh hun I'm soooooo sorry    it is so hard not to test early but then if you get a BFN it makes you so very sad. All I can say is that we are all here for you and are sending you a BIG   there is always a chance that you don't have enough Hcg in your system yet and in the next couple of days it may go up which could bring a BFP. There is nothing that I can say that will make you feel better which I hate coz it would be so nice to be able to make that feeling go away for you right now, so I'm waving my fertility doll (don't ask, a girl at work gave it to me!) in the hope that she will make you feel a little better. It's hard to put on a happy face but try to have a nice time and know that IT WILL BE YOUR TURN REALLY, REALLY SOON.    I believe that totally. xxx


Mango - best of luck with the Clomid this month, you will be just fine   . Try not to worry about it and if you are flying home maybe you and hubby will have to join the mile high club   Let us know how you get on. Sending you lots of   vibes xx

Claudia - fingers crossed your   this month has done the trick. I know what you mean about  being a bit clinical when you 'have' to do it. My hubby has been really good but sometimes you can tell he really isn't up for it   .   that you get your  this month. xxx

Jac - sorry af go you it is always really hard even if you kind of think she is on the way sending you a BIG   . Glad you had a fab time in Thailand, dh and I would love to go. I'm not sure about scanning on the NHS if you are currently private but it's worth giving them a call to see what they say. Best of luck for this month, lets hope this dance I some how created brings us all that sticky vibe and we all get that  really, really soon xxx      

Chrissy - how are you? Hope you are still dancing   . Sending you lots of   for this month hun and   you get your  xxx

To all you ladies reading, sending you loads of sticky vibes and lots of   for this month. xx

Last day in the office today until next Tuesday  . I spoke to my bf last night, she is due in 11 weeks, and she asked about my tx. She was trying to be positive and kind (she really is) but then she goes and says 'I know how you feel'   it only took her 2 months to get pg how can she know how I feel? I was   and   all at the same time. I'm okay again today but felt low after speaking to her. Sometimes I wish there was a switch that I could turn off then I wouldn't have to feel hurt, sad and emotional all the time but hey ho just have to get on with things. 

It feels so much better to be able to get things like that off my chest, I always feel lighter when I've been able to tell you ladies my feelings. I know that you really do know how I feel which helps loads. Thank you  

Well it's about that time and rather than a coffee break I've been having an FVB (Fertility Vibe Boogie) so if you are reading right now get off your chair and have a 5 minute boogie and send out all the   vibes you can. Maybe one of us will catch those vibes and get our ........

                                                                                                  

Sending everyone sticky vibes, lots of   and   for those      

Tamsin xx


----------



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi, 

Just wondered if I could join this thread? I'm due to start Provera on Sat and then Clomid as soon as I get AF, so for once I'll be cheering on AF!! 

Its round 2 of Clomid for me. I was very lucky and got BFP off round 1 but lost both just before 8 weeks. Totally gutted, but ready to start again now.   for luck again!

Mango - don't be worried about the Clomid. There can be side effects but if it gets us our BPF's then its totally worth it. Don't know if you've tried Metformin but that's far worse than Clomid in my opinion! 

Tamsin - hope you're ok. One of my friends got pregnant 1st month of trying & now thinks its easy for everyone to get BFP.

Dasiy - test again in a couple of days. The levels can really change in a couple of days. Fingers crossed for you. 

Good positive vibes on here
Clare


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Welcome Clare and good luck with the Clomid.  So sorry to hear about your miscarriages its the worst thing to go through - its bad for anyone to experience that but for us girls I think its worse cos you have so much hope .......I was really down after my 2 because I feared that they may have been my only chance - luckily Leyla proved me wrong.  Its a very good sin though that you fell so quickly so fingers crossed.

Daisy - like Tamsin said you could still have a BFP - if AF doesn't arrive then you should test again.  Do you usually  have any AF warning signs before it arrives -  like spotting?  Its not over till its over!

Mango good luck - you'll be fine.

Tamsin, Shake that doll my way too, please - I'm really gonna need it after one feeble   

My DH thinks I'm having side effects even tho I dont - he says I've been a real moody, snappy so and so - I'm sure I'm like that all the  time!
Claudia


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,
Thankyou for your lovely messages, I feel better just knowing you are here for me and you understand. I am not sure what it is by I just know its a  . I cant really tell you why- just a sixth sense i suppose. I know  is on her way. No physical symptoms of any kind -but I feel like a right moody cow.  . I wish she would just show upu now so i can start round 2!!! 

Claudia, I'm sure your not like that at all! my husband says really irritating stuff sometimes like - oh I can tell your comming on your being such a stroppy madam! How rude- I'm sure if they had to put up with all of this they'd be much worse than us! Try to stay positive- remember all it takes is one  and one  . I somestimes wonder in the theory of sods law- the harder we try the less likey it is to happen, the time your least expecting it is the time its most likely to happen. Not sure if that makes sense- perhaps its just mywonky logic. try to stay positive.   for your  .


Hi Clare, welcome to our thread. I'm so sorry for your loss. It must have been heartbreaking for you. You are right, people who fall pregnant have no idea how hard it is for us. However, you have every reason to be positive, if you can do it once you can do it again. I dont know if you've read any of our posts, were all bit loopy ( sorry girls but its true!!) We have our fertility dance, started by tamsin. We are convinced if we all do it every day the effect will be so powerful, we will get some  's. Please feel free to join in- the more the merrier.

Tamsin, you are such a good fertility friend- I don't know what I'd do without you. You really do make me feel better- thank you . I am now convinced that fertility doll combined with fertility dance is going to be so powerful we will get some  . We surely must be due some here by now!! I know what you mean about your bf. I hate the way this situation changes your friendships. I have felt in the past it has changed my frindships, friends have tried to be supportive, but if they've not been through it they really dont undertand and say stuff like just relax and it will happen. I have felt like i cant really be myself around them, although my joy for them is genuine it is tainted by my pain and  isn't the way it should be. I am glad you feel better for talking to us. I think that is what a board like this is all about. I really do understand how you feel. Hey just had a thought- maybe we should start seminars for friends and families of those ttc on what to say and what not to say- what do you think .

Here comes my fertility dance now known as FVB for today-                                                                                                                        
and just cuz i like it and i feel like being checky                

Lots of love
daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Evening 

Welcome Clare. So sorry for you loss that must be the hardest thing, but good that you are ready to try again. Best of luck for this round of Clomid and fingers crossed af turns up so you can start soon. Let us know how you get on. It's a great thread and everyone really supports each other.   vibes for this month x

Daisy - hiya hun hope you are feeling a bit better today. I know what you mean when you say you just know that af is coming, I guess it's the same when you are pg, people say you know. I have everything crossed for you. You should have seen me in the office yesterday, I was alone so decided to dance and wave the fertility doll about too!!! If anyone had come in I think they would have call for a white coat   I too feel lucky to have you to talk to I always leave the site smiling after reading on of your posts. I really do hope that your BFN turns into a  . Sending you loads of        xx

Claudia - when I did my mad little dance yesterday I did it for all of us so sending you loads of   for this month. It only takes one   so fingers crossed for you   xx

Chrissy - how are you hun? Sending you a big lot of   xx

Jac - how are you? How does it feel to be home? Hope you have court up on some sleep. Sending you lots of   for this cycle. xx

Mango - hope you're well. Sending you lots of   for this month xx

NG - you okay? Hoping your cycle is going well.   for this month hoping you get your  xx

Vicky - hope you are okay too hun. Sending you some   xx

Well today I've done nothing   well I've done my house work and washing but nothing else! I just needed a day sitting watching crappy TV and chilling out. I always feel so much better but dh always says its a waste of a day   

So ladies I'm armed with my fertility doll and am up on my feet so here is my dance for the day..............

We WILL get our                                                                                                            

Come on girls lets get some                            

Tamsin xxx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Wow, this has definitely turned into a dance craze!  I like your cheeky dancing too Daisy  

Just a quick update.  I took my temp this morning and I've had my second temp rise which is really good.  Means everything is working as it should be and that the Clomid has worked and I've finally O'd again.  I had my first rise after O and having a second rise is often a good sign but obviously no guarantee.  I will be monitoring it though cos if it continues to rise then that will be great.  When I was pg with Leyla I had a feeling I was cos my temps were so much higher than normal. 
Will keep u updated.

Keep on dancing
   ^               dancing spot^                                       ^    fairydust^         
                                  

and for good measure a little  

Claudia


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Hi Tamsin, your positivity is reaching me all the way from sunny suffolk. I fell so much better. Had a really good cry with dh tonight. Both feel better. Your dances are soooo good- how do get it to line up like that!!! I think days like that are really important, a bit of me time is always good for the soul. Crappy tv helps take your mind off stuff sometimes 2! Good on yer girl.    

Wow Claudia, that sound soo positive- maybe you will be our first  on this thread. keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you hun .

Hey clare, hope your ok this evening. Let us know when you start clomid.

Hey mango- how is clomid going- hopefully not 2 many side effects.xx

Hi Jac, how did you go on with your scan? Did you get things sorted?

Hi Chrissy, did you enjoy dancing on ice- I loved it- it really cheered me up. Me and my friend really got into the spirit of it dancing and clapping. Who did you vote for? I was naughty and voted for kyran, ray & roxanne, couldn't decide. Ray one in the end- his bolero was breathtaking. Who won in sheffield? you had to laugh at poor todd though- he was so funny- bless him. Are you having acupunbcture again this week- mines not until 18h now. 

Hi NG, hope your ok. Hope that lovely juicy follie has done its bussiness for you- I'm really keeing my fingers crossed for you.xxx

Hey Hami and nicki- are you still around- hope you both ok. 

Hey Vicki- how are you- hope your still recovering well. 

Have some brown spotting and af type pains so  is lurking. Hope she comes tomorow so i can ring clinic and find out what i am doing this cycle- if she doesn't come i may well just ring them anyway cuz of bank holiday. 

I am at work ( on long shifts 0730-2000!) tomorow and friday so may not get back on til staurday, Wishing you all a very happy easter.
I know ive already done the fvb but I'm gonna do it a mit more.......

                                                                 

Lots of love
Daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Evening all

Daisy glad you are feeling better hun. Hoping that you BFN turns into a BFP you never know. Sending you a mega dose of   and hoping that af stays away     xx

Claudia any news hun, how are you feeling? Sending you lots of   xx

clare have you started clomid yet? Sending you some  

Mango how are you feeling any s/e? xx

Jac have you had a scan? Any news hun? Sending you lots of  

Chrissy how was dancing on ice, did you have a nice time? How are things?   xx 

NG how are you hun? Sending you lots of   xxx

Hami / nick /mummy2lola haven't hear from you in a while, hope you are all okay. xx

Vicki how are you feeling? Hope you are getting on okay. Sending you some   xx

Well I've had a productive day today and painted a 2nd coat on our new bedroom. It's going to be such a great room when it's all done, can't wait to get in there now. Our current room is lovely and big so we are splitting it into 2 rooms so dh can have a study and then I'm hoping we can use the other room as a nursery   . Dh and I had a lovely long weekend planned together getting lots of   but his boss has told him that he has to work tomorrow! He already works so hard and had a weeks leave cancelled, I want to   his boss lol

Well Happy Easter to you all and lets get some  soon, we need some. xx

My dance for the day sending you all loads of sticky positive vibes .......

          
          
          
          
          
          
          
          
          
          
          
          

Tamsin xxx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi girls! sorry not been around for a few days again.  work is still manic   and to be honest i couldn't be bothered to turn computer on when i got home after spending the whole day on one at work.  always seems like you miss so much in here if you have been away for a few days!!  well i am doing good this round of clomid (after my earlier wobble) feeling really positive, but trying to not let myself get carried away!  not had too many s/e this month.  but the past 3/4 days i have been really tender in the ovary/womb area, don't know if its just clomid so don't want to read to much in to it.  i've been very good and joined a local gym, had the induction last night and i went after work tonight   must shift some more weight, as it will help with ttc.  got my bmi down to 29 before starting clomid but want to lose some more.  well my best friend had her baby last thursday, 3 weeks early and a wee boy.  both doing really well and he is gorgeous.  didn't feel as bad as what i thought i would when i went to visit.

anyway enough of me, me, me!  how is everyone doing?

Daisy - sending   to you!!  sorry AF looks like she is on her way.  hope she stays away and it turns into a BFP  glad to hear you enjoyed dancing on ice!

Tama - i can't believe you now have a fertility doll too!! haha! i see you have done the dance in the office too!!  whatever it takes!  you deserve a BFP this month after all the extra effort of dancing you have gone to i   it works for you, and you can get that nursery decorated!

claudia - congratulations on the temps! all positive signs, sending you lots of   

Hi Clare - welcome to our thread!  so sorry to hear of your loss.  its great to hear you are ready to start clomid again, and as daisy said keep positive as it has worked once for you is should work again.  sending you    to and good luck with the clomid

Mango - don't be scared of clomid, don't read to much into some peoples scary stories of s/e.  everyone is different, and most of us on this thread have been ok, just a few wee niggles here and there.  when i was on round 1 it felt like i was finally taking control and doing something positive.  hope you don't have too many s/e and   it works for you!

welcome back Jac!  glad to hear you had a great holiday.  sorry round 1 didn't work for you.  did you manage to find out if you can get scanned on NHS?  good luck for round 2, and hope it won't be such a rollercoaster this time for you!

Hi Chrissy, hope you are well.

Well here goes better do my FVB                               thats about all i can manage after all my excercising!!


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello Girls
                     

Sorry not been on for few days had a mad busy week

Dancing on ice was fab loved it nice day out and lovely meal with my hubby

Well clomid did the trick it let me have a 28 day cycle last month havent had a 28 cycle for months so at last it normalising my cycles  or the accupuncture is not sure which one doing the trick but as long as its working so am really hoping it works this month i want a  i am on day 21 easter monday so off for blood test then

Hi Tama - yes i am fine still keeping positive about things its my day 21 on easter monday so have to go tho the hospital at 930am for my blood test so no bank holiday lie in for me 
Hope things ok with you and hope you had nice time with your mum where are you at at the moment?
have a nice easter break

Hi Ng - hope you ok yes i know days get so busy time goes no where hows the gym going have a lovely easter

Hi Daisy - yes dancing on ice was fab i voted ray and he won trophy think he is winning every venue!! he is fab though
i cried at torvill and dean bolero i was so overwhelmed couldnt believe i was seeing them and doing bolero anyway after that bit the tears stopped and i loved it i a big softie.
Yes still having accupuncture had it last wed and having it every 3 weeks cant afford it weekly at mo  it going ok feeling a lot better in myself even had a cuddle of my customers new baby tonight and was totally fine coping loads better now
have a lovely weekend chill out

Hi clare welcome hope things ok with you good luck on the clomid have a lovely weekend

Hi Claudiaderi = fingers crossed for you this month hope you ok and have a lovely weekend xx

Hi everyone else hope you all ok
Lots of        
love chrissy
xx


----------



## muso (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi girls, I'm Ali and am starting my first month of Clomid this month. Here's my history.....
Had 28 cycles (to the exact hour!) from aged 14
Went on the pill aged 17 (brevinor)
Came off the pill in August after 10 years on it.
Had no AF at all for 6 months
went to GP, referred to hospital and gievn provera to bring on AF.
AF arrived but then nothing - no OV, no further AF etc.
Got referred to fertility clinic where they did an ultrasound and found I had polycystic ovaries!
I got confused as have no other symptoms (BMI is just under 20, no spots, no excess hair) so presume I have PCO and not PCOS!
Got second lot to provera that I started 3 days ago and also prescription for 50mg clomid to take on days 2-6.

Thats me!

Hope you girls are well and that I get to know you all over the next few months. I usually post of Confetti Conception and fertility forum but figured I'd chat to you as well as I need all the support I can get right now as am DESPARATE for a baby now!

Muso. xxx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Good morning everynone, 
Happy easter!!

Hi Ali, welcome to our thread. I have PCOS. I hope the clomid helps to bring back your cycle and get you your .

Hi Chrissy, I am glad clomid & acupuncture are helping. As I have said before the acupuncture really helped bring my cycles back. Good luck with you bloods on Monday. I am really keeping my fingers crossed for you this month.   I know what you mean about torvill and deans bolero- was breathtaking to actually see it. Ray definitely deserved to win though. I think I voted for Kyran as well though cuz I have a bit of a crush on him- but don't tell dh!!! Glad your feeling better. Although sometimes its hard to cuddle other peoples babies- sometimes its also really nice- helps me to remember what all this effort is for!!

NG, well done you for joining the gym. I am in the same position as you, my BMI is borderline 29!! so i have to watch it! I went for a run this morning- timed my route in the car- is actually 1.2 miles!! I know this doesn't sound far but for a fat blob like me it really is a long way!! People say that exercise releases endorphins, that it makes you feel happy and less stressed. I am not sure- mostly just feel knackered and out of breath! . I am sure its going to help you with ttc. I know how hard it is not to read too much into all the symptoms i had lots of little pains in that area too. Glad your feeling happier- you sound more positive- I'm really keeping my fingers crossed that this is your month. xx

Hi, Tamsin,  you always sound so busy!! Your new bedroom sounds lovely. We decorated ours last year and had a new bed- I still smile when i go in there- it's my sanctuary. I can't believe your husband has to work over easter- thats pants . Hopefully you will still get some time together. Where are you in your cycle now?

Hi Claudia, how are you- how are the temps are they still up?

Hi Clare have you started the clomid yet?

Hi Jac, did you get your scan sorted? Hope it went well. Lots of juicy follies!

Hi Mango- hope your not having too many side effects.

Well  is here with avengence. Has any body else has horrid af after clomid? I was told to ring acu on day one- so i did- during my lunch break. They said they didn't have any record of my day21 prog so had to ring GP to see if results went there. Rang GP - no results- so rang clinic back- put on hold- eventually found results - not allowed to tell me over phone - confidentiality. I tried I am a nurse and am ringing from an inside line (they can tell this) but still wouldn't give it me just said it was over 30. I suppose this is good, but then they said some one would ring me back to tell me what to do. After all this time on phone- lunch break was over- so was very hungry rest of the day. I gave them my extension but they didn't ring me at work left a message on my home answer phone. Anyway- plan is that i continue on 59mg of clomid for next 5 months- no scans or blood tests. I am not sure if this is a good or bad thing yet. Sorry for rambling on!

So round 2! ding ding! - here we go- bring it on!!! I am ready and waiting. dh is not gonna know what hit him!!

Lots of love to you all
Daisy


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies, Im now on my 8th round of clomid and if anyone has any questions at all about it just ask!! Each month is different but the side effects are all barable and once I get a baby in the end I'll put up with anything! Each BFN is heart breaking and the only advice Id give is cry and let your emotions out because its all very difficult the journey we are all going through.... Heres to our BFP 's in the near future!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vixen1985 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi sorry not been on for a while 

thanks for the messages tamsin and daisy i am doing ok just really fed up got an appointment to see my gynae consultant on wednesday so see if i can start my tablets on my next af  

started my af yesterday and am in absolute agony as it is my first proper once since my op so feeling really crap  

hope everyone is doing ok 

tamsin sorry your first round of clomid didnt work fingers crossed for next time  

Vicky


----------



## clarkyj (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

Hope your all well and had a great Easter

Vicky - Good luck for Weds, let us know how you get on. Sorry you feel crap at the moment! Keep smiling .  

HOPE29 - Hi, sorry to hear you have had 8 rounds of clomid, i thought docs only prescribed a maximum of 6 rounds. Fingers crossed you wont need many more and get   x

Daisy - sorry to hear your having a terrible AF  - Mine was the same this month, really bad after my first month on Clomid. Sounds like you had a nightmare with your GP and clinic!!! Good luck on round 2 - glad to see your feeling positive!! xx

Ali - welcome to the group  - everyone is really nice and friendly on here and its great to get support and speak to people in the same situation. Good luck on your first round of Clomid. I also have PCOS with no side effects well apart from irregular periods!! x

Chrisy - Nice to hear from you. Dancing on ice sounds fab, my mum and friend are going in a few weeks, wish i had got tickets now too! Good luck tomorrow with your blood tests!!   x

NG - Good for you on joining the gym! Glad your side effects havent been bad so far this month. Lets hope it will be your best friend visiting you and your baby soon!   x

Tamsin -Sounds like you have been keeping busy with all the decorating...at least your bedroom will be all nice and new, good job as you will be spending plenty of time there   ha. Thats not good that DH has to work over the weekend. 
Where are you upto with clomid now, have you finished tablets on round 2?? Any SE?? Keep up the dancing!!  

Ive just finished taking my second lot of pills for this month. I had really bad headaches every day whilst taking them and was in bed at 7 every night! But that could be a combination of clomid, jetlag and starting a new job!! I called my GP and asked if she can get me a scan on the NHS so i could be scanned every month, more so because im worried as i bled for a week mid cycle. My DH thinks i shouldnt be scanned, as it was after the last scan i bled for a week, it was as though the probe disturbed something. But I want to be scanned to check the clomid is working and know how many folicles have formed. Im waiting for GP/Hospital to call me and tell me when to go in. Hopefully they will call Tuesday as I am on day 8 today.

Anyway thats enough from me, sorry if ive missed anyone. Hope your all well and sending you all lots of      for this month!! Someone should have some good news soon!

Jac
xxxx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

evening girls!

welcome ali and hope29!  this thread seems to be growing by the day - the more the merrier!!  my head is never going to cope with all the names   so i am warning you now!!

just a quick message today - not got time to do messages to everyone, sorry  , will try and catch up during the week.  the weathers been gorgeous this weekend and we have been out and about visiting family and going for long walks, feels like the start of summer has finally arrived! woohoo!

i have my progesterone bloods tomorrow morning at 8.15   so early start for me!  doing them later this month as they were too early last month, so hopefully catch it at the right time.

hope everyone has had a fab weekend!


----------



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi all, 

Thanks for the warm welcome. Started Provera yesterday so I've got 7 days of that and then its wait for AF to arrive. The sooner the better so i can start the Clomid! Last time it took 2 weeks from starting provera for AF to arrive. When I had the miscarriage all the nurses & gynae people I saw said i would have an AF 4-6 weeks from miscarriage. Explained I was PCOS & they seemed to think my body would magically start working after AF. Only fertilty specialist said I'd need Provera. Shows what the others know!

Muso, welcome to the board. You sound similar to me. The only symptom I have is no AF's or ovulation. Oh and 2 ovaries completely covered in cysts. So I guess I PCO too? 

Anyway, only a quick message cause I'm off to US with work tomorrow for a week so supposed to be packing and I've done a 25 mile bike ride today so knackered!! Just wanted to come on and say thanks for the warm weclome, I really appreciate it.

Sending everyone babydust & lots of    
Back at weekend
Clare x


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning! 

Hope everyone had a great Easter weekend.  I'm back at work today, we have a few days back in the office before the beginning of term next week. Not looking forward to all the pg ladies coming back into school, it is just so heart breaking seeing them I just don't know how to shake off the sad feeling I have when I see them  

Daisy - you okay hun? How was your weekend? Sorry af got you   the good think is that you have your next round of Clomid and I'm   that this will be your month for a  . After my first cycle of Clomid my af was heavy and painful but not really much worse than a normal cycle. I have read that some people do get a much heavier af after Clomid. So you have 5 months on 50mg? I know people that have been given the tablets and had no scan/blood tests I think it depends on your hospital/PCT. Did you ask about having a day 12 scan done? I was just told that is what I would be having plus the injection so guess that is just the rules in my area. Keep smiling I'm sure it will be a lovely  for you soon. Sending you loads of   for this cycle and   that you get your  xxxx

Jac- have you had a call back re scanning? I'm having the scans and didn't have any bleeding but they did say you could get some after having it done. Like you say it's nice to know if the follies are growing etc. Do you have the injection as well as the scan? DH didn't have to go into work after all so we had 4 days together which was great. I'm not having Clomid/scans/injections this month because my day 12 fell over the bank holiday so they told me I couldn't take Clomid this month   I'm having to have a month off and go back to it next cycle, if I don't fall this cycle (   that it happens this month ). I did feel really   that I couldn't take them but there is nothing I can do so just had to get on with it. I'm cd16 today, not sure if I have O this month or not! I've been doing OPK but have not had a second line   don't know if this means I have not o this month, or that I still may do or what!! I've been having O type pains but that could be anything. DH and I have been keeping up the  every other day so if I do O this month maybe one of his   will find the egg   . Anyway hope you are doing okay, sending you lots of   for this cycle and   that you get your  xxx

Clare - Best of luck for starting Clomid once you get your af. Hope you are okay. Sending you lots of   for this month xxx

NG - have you had your blood test today? How did it go? Let us know how you got on. Hope you are okay, sending you lots of   this month and hope you get your  xxx

Vicky - best of luck for tomorrows appointment, really hope things go well for you   Hope you are feeling better and not so crappy. Sending you a mega load of     and hoping doctor says you can start Clomid next cycle   xxx

Hope - Welcome! 8th round, wow! It must be your turn really soon hun. Sending you lots of   for this month and hope you get your  really soon. xx

Ali - Welcome. Have you started Clomid yet? Hope you are finding it okay and not getting any s/e. Sending you lots of   for this month. Best of luck xxx

Chrissy - hope you are okay hun. How did the blood test go? Hope it was good news   . Did you have a nice weekend? DH and I did a few bits at home but really just tried to relax. I'm cd16 today so really trying to stay   that I O this month even without the Clomid (having to have a month off because they are closed and can't scan me!!!). It just seems like such a long time always getting BFN at the end of the month is heart breaking but MUST keep smiling. Let me know how you go on. Sending you loads of    for this month and   that you get your  xxx

Claudia - hope you are well and this cycle is going well for you. Sending lots of   for this month and hoping you get your  really soon xxxx

Well as you will have read I'm cd16 today, no idea if I've O or if I will O this month. I've been having some pains in the ovary area so fingers crossed maybe that is a good sign. I guess even if you do O there is still the chance that the egg is not mature enough or poor and would not result in a pg anyway. All these things keep running through my head. I guess it's because I'm not taking Clomind this month and have not been able to see my follies on the screen, that really helped to keep me   last month. I'm not down but just fighting to keep   . I know anything is possible so have to keep   that is is my turn. 

I think coming back to work and knowing I will have to face 4 pg ladies and their bumps is just messing with my head, plus my BF is due in June and I kind of feel sick when I think about the fact that she will be holding her baby in a couple of months and I'm still no closer to a  . I've never even had one  so can't hang onto the fact that my body has done it once so it can do it again. What in the world is wrong with me  

Sorry ladies that was a very self indulgent rant    . I'm just driving myself a little crazy at the moment   Okay so back to being   and   

I haven't done a little dance for a couple of days, maybe this will help to cheer me up and spread some luck, love and baby dust to us all.......

A little warm up.......

           

We WILL get our  .....

           
           
           
           
           
           
           
           

                 


           
           
           
           
           
           
           
           

                 

           
           
           
           
           
           
           
           

GOOD LUCK LADIES xxxx

Tamsin xxxx


----------



## babydust1811 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi All

Im fairly new to this- me and DH have been to fertility clinic today and i have been given 5 days of Norethisterone - to start a bleed then on day 2-6 i have to start taking clomid and also have a scan.  I have been given 3 months supply with a view to trying this for 6 months.  My DH has poor sperm mobility so we think IVF(ICSI) is really the way ahead but i have a few lbs to lose before we can be considered for that.  So 6 months is good and you never know things might just might happen naturally.  Can anyone tell me if there are any side effects etc i should know about or things people have tried, and success stories.

Hi to all

xxx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Babydust1811

I was just in having a look at something and noticed you'd posted, didn't want to read and run   

Welcome! 

I've taken one round of Clomid and am waiting to take round two, if I don't fall pg this month, I'm having a month off as they can't scan we due to the Easter holidays  

I read on FF that taking Clomid at night helps reduce the side effects so I did that and didn't suffer too much. I had some hot flushes but nothing bad also head aches but I am drinking lots of water 2 litres plus a day which really seemed to help. 

I also read that Clomid can effect your CM (making you dry) and I was told to drink grapefruit juice to help with this. Also you can try Preseed, I've used it and it's good.

Water helps to build up a nice healthy lining. Pineapple juice (not fresh or tinned) only juice and Brazil nuts are meant to help implantation. I have a handful of nuts and a glass of pineapple juice a day. 

Sending you lots of   for your first cycle. Looking forward to hearing how you are getting on.

Tamsin x


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi all

Im fine feeling positive this month its got to happen soon !!!

Hi Tamsin
hope things ok with you yes i am fine had a lovely easter weekend did lots of jobs in garden and did sneak a bit of easter egg or two!!
Back to the diet now 
I had my blood test yesterday but they dont give me any results till after 6 months of clomid and 6 months of day 21 blood tests then they give me results shocking i know so ia m praying so much this month      it sbeen a long 5 months i so wish it will happen this time but if not got one more month of clomid left before my appointment in may where i am not sure what he will recommend next 
Hope you get back on the clomid soon and lots of      for you 
take care
xx

Hi Babydust1811
welcome to the clomid journey 
Hope things ok with you 
I havent had too many dad side effects when first started on it was bit tired and irritable but think that was the hormones playing up my body got used to it now just want it to work!!
Just try to keep positive i know its hard but you do feel better for it i learned to cope better by being positive
Lots of       for you 
Let us know how you get on with it 
love chrissy
xx

Hi daisy22
hope things ok with you 
Good luck for your next round im not sure where i will be with it all in may got my app mid may i have 1 more month on clomid 100mg then back to see consultant its all fun and games aklong this journey spent 3o mins in the hospital on easter monday as my day 21 so had to go and have blood taken what a bruise she left on my arm !!
Hope you had a nice easter take care lots of        for you 
xx

Hi Ng 
hope you ok and had nice easter 

Hi clarkyj
hope you keeping well

Hi Clarer
hope you ok and had nice easter

Hi hope29
hope things ok with you 

Hi vixen
hope you ok

And to everyone else 
Lots of                          
for us all this month !!!
xx


----------



## muso (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi girls, just wanted to say thanks for the warm welome and update you on my state of play!

I took my last provera tablet yesterday morning and so am now awaiting AF to turn up (should be here tomorrow based on last time). Once she is here I can begin my first round of clomid! I am excited that I might FINALLY OV but also scared that it won't work (only 50mg) and I'll have to do it all over again. I am fed up with all this waiting that seems to be the main part of TTC!!!

Lots of baby dust to you all.

Muso. xxx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

sorry i havn't been on for a while- we're having problems with our internet.

Hi Tamsin,   , you are entitled to a self indulgant rant now and again- especially as you give so much support and friendship to everyone else!! My heart goes out to you, it really does. Its so hard when someone so close to you is pregnant, the emotions are so hard to deal with. and being and work with all those pregnant ladies must be agony. I really believe you will get your   soon. Like you I have never even had a whif of a positive. BUT we must stay positive- Clomid does work, and there is every reason to think that it will work for us. It also stays in your system so don't give hope this month-  you may well get your  this month because you are least expecting. I am sending you the biggest  in the world ever. I am really     you get your bfp. you are a lovely person and your going to be a lovely mummy. .  Do you use opk, have you had any signs of O such as ewcm? Is definately worth getting in lots of  make sure there are some lovely  waiting for you egg!! 

hi hope, thankyou for your message. you are right the bfn'sare heartbreaking, but it is so good to have this website and other women to share this journey with.xx

Hi vicky, how did your appointment go- are you starting clomid on your next cycle. Hope your feeling better . xx

hi Jac, hope your feeling better and headaches have gone away. Have you had your scan yest? Hope you have some lovely follicles. You and I are almost cycle budies cuz i have just finished my pillss for this month- you are a few days ahead of me. hope you don't get any bleeding this month.xxx

Hi Ng, how did your blood test go- will they give you the results? You won't have long to wait to see if that lovely follie has grown into a bfp- I am really keeping my fingers crossed for you.xxx

Hi clare, hope your having fun in the USA. Has af arrived yet? Good luck with the clomid. xx

hi babydust- welcome to our thread. Have you started your clomid yet? You sound quite similar to me. I have PCOS and still have some weight to loose- I had to loose a stone to get my bmi from 32 to 29 before i was allowed to start clomid. would still like to loose some more. my dh's sperm motility was only 40% but we still have to go through all of this first. No one has ever mentioned ICSI to us but i guess we will cross that bridge when we come to it. Good luck with the clomid- I hope it works for you. I have been lucky really- very few side effects. Hope it is the same for you xxx

Hi Chrissy, I am so glad your feeling positive. You never know you may well not need your appointment in may you may get your   this month. I am really keeping my fingers crossed for you. xx

Hi Muso, Hope af arrived as scheduled!! and you have started your clomid. I know what you mean about being scared it wont work. I am also on 50mg. Although I didn't get my bfp I did have 2 follicles and i did ovulate - so it can work. Waiting is a major part of ttc, it can be so frustrating. I really hope the clomid works for you chick.

Claudia, how can you leave us all hanging. Cant wait to hear if your temps have resulted in a  !!

Well have finished my clomid for this month. No side effects yet- except a bit tearfull. Is strange that I'm not gonna know whats going on inside. Hope there are some follicles growing. Me and dh are really gonna go for it this month. We have made a plan for  , soory tmi. we didn't do so well last month but are really gonna try!! I dont know why but have a strange feeling this is the month for us! May be totally wrong and getting my hopes up but am just trying to stay positive .

My 81 year old grandma needs a hysterectomy- long story. she had to go for a pre-assessment session at the hospital. They made us wait all morning and for 45 minutes we had to wait in the antenatal clinic for her bloods to get done. I thought I had goone to hell- 45 minutes surrounded by literally dozens of pregnant women. Its so unfair- why not me. Anyway- have recovered a bit from this now!!! 

Lots of love to you all
Daisy


----------



## vixen1985 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi everyone

went for my appointment yesterday and I can start my clomid on my next cycle which is good news but they have said it puts me at high risk of having another cyst on my ovary   can't believe it I asked about the injections that some people have had on here and they said thats something totally different so catch 22 at the min  I just have visions of the tablets making me have more cysts and another operation and still not getting pregnant ?? 

vicky


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

hello girls!

sorry not been around for a few days again.  it has been a bit of a rollercoaster week for me this week.  had my bloods taken on monday morning then went to work. then out of nowhere i just broke down at work  .  everything just got too much.  work has been manic, we have had some family issues with my dh's side and all the stress with ttc just got too much.  so i was sent home from work and i have signed myself of for the rest of the week.  been a bit crazy as this is not normally how i am, i am usually so practical and straight to the point with things and i can normally get a grip of myself.  so i have been a bit up and down this week.

got my blood result which showed progesterone level of 25, not great  .  but the nurse said she was happy to say i had ovulated as it was quite close to 30.  she thinks we have caught it too late this month!  last month it was too early and this month it was too late, so hopefully next month we will get it at the right time.  she said we don't need to do anymore tracking scans just progesterone bloods.

AF due today, but no sign yet no spotting or cramps at all, so trying to keep positive   .  will do a test tomorrow morning, praying for a BFP - at least it would explain why i have been so emotional and all over the place!  

Tama - hope work is going ok and you are coping with all the pg ladies!

Daisy - good for you making a BMS plan.  it is very strange with all the ttc, it can become a bit clinical!!!

Chrissy - glad to hear you are being so positive this month  .   this is the month for you!

Babydust1811 - welcome! good luck on the clomid journey!

Muso - good luck with round one.  hope clomid is kind to you and you don't have too many s/e  

Vicky - great news that you can take clomid again.  not so great about the risk of cysts, but try and stay positive   

that's all from me just now, hope you are all ok


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

NG, sending you a great big hug  .

I think its perfectly normal to have a melt down every now and again. This ttc lark is very stressfull and makes dealing with other everyday stuff even harder. I think its a really good thing that you've taken some time out. I really hope af stays wasy and you get your bfp. xxx   

Lots of love
daisy


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls

Had my day 21 blood test on easter monday so got everything  crossed again this month     

I am looking forward to this weekend as its my birthday on sunday yipee

Heres to a good month for us all      

Hope you all have a nice weekend

Hi Tama - Hows things with you hope you ok

Hi NG - hope you ok thanks for you positive vibes

Hi Daisy22 -yes hope dont have to have that may app, hope things good for you 

Hi everyone else off to bed now as had really bad nigraine for 3 days now!! its driving me mad and its really bad at mo so just quick message tonight i need to get some sleep
love chrissy
xx


----------



## *nicnic2311* (Jan 22, 2009)

hey ladies hope u dont mind me joining in im starting my 3rd cycle of clomid 2 morro 1st time on 50mg there was only one foli measurin 6mm so was told to increase to 100mg 2nd cycle had my 12day scan and no folicle at all   so now 3rd time round with my scan on the 27th im   that it does it jobs this time but im really not feeling posotive my cycle has gone from 28 days to around 46 days between each af   keep havin to do tests so disheartening wen all you see is a   but its lovly to see the people that keep positive can u sent some posotive vibes my way 

sending out lots of   heres hoping for lots of   soon x x


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

just a quick message.  did test this morning and BFN.  i started spotting late this afternoon so looks like   will be here by tomorrow.  so turns out this cycle has been 1 day later than last time  .  now i need to try and sort out my ticker, which is now a day out of sync.

thank you for your kind words Daisy  

happy birthday for Sunday Chrissy   hope your migrane has gone away

welcome nicnic2311.  are you on 100mg again this month?  hope it works for you this time  

to all you other girls, sorry not got time for individual messages just now but sending lots of    

probably wont be around for a few days as away tomorrow for a friends wedding staying overnight in a castle!


----------



## *nicnic2311* (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks hun yeah im on 100mg sorry 2 hear af got u its so disappointing isnt it


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

yep, it is very disappointing, but i'm ok.  i didn't feel like it was going to happen this month for some reason. ready for round 3!  at least i seem to be ovulating so hopefully just a matter of time.

hope you will ovulate this month.  i was told by one of my nurses that clomid stays in your system for a few months so each month you will get a bit of an increased dose, so heres hoping.


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Evening ladies

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days, what with work and all the pg ladies I've been very down and didn't want top bring the   vibe of the board down so stayed away until I could feel   . Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine? I'm on the laptop in the garden!! It's been such a nice day, I feel almost normal but maybe that's the bucks fizz I've had! Naughty I know but I just need to have a normal few days.

Anyway......

NG- so sorry that   seems to be on her way sending you a BIG   . Hope the wedding goes well, a night in a castle, very cool. Sending you lots of   for the coming cycle. xxxxxx

Daisy - how are you hun? Hope you are okay and this cycle is going well for you, any news? Hope the   is going to plan,   . Really hope that this is your month babe, we need a  to keep us all going. Hope you have sun where you are and that you are enjoying the weekend. xxxx Sending you loads of   and a BIG   for this month xxxx

Nicnic2311 - welcome and hope you are okay. Best of like for this cycle. Sending you some   for this month. xx

Chrissy- hiya! How are you?   for Sunday, hope you have a lovely day. Best of luck for this month babe, really hope you get your  xxxx

Vicky - great news about being able to start clomid again, I'm sure you will be just fine. I'm   that there are no cysts this time round and that you get your  xxxx

Muso - how is everything? Hope this month is going well for you. Sending you some   xx

Clare - hope the trip to the US is going well and that you are soon starting clomid. I'm sending you some   for this cycle xx

Jac - you okay? How is this cycle going? Hope you are okay and keeping   .   this is your month   xxx

Hope I aven't missed anyone, sorry if I have, sending all readers loads of     for this month. xxx

As for me I'm okay, don't think that I will be getting a  this month, just don't feel like it has worked. Don't know why but just feel a bit down in the dumps. I guess it's all the pg ladies at work, all talking about their babies, how they are kicking etc. I was in   on Thursday! Feel such a fool for being so   but just can't seem to smile and take it on the chin. 

Anyway I'm enjoying a bucks fizz in the garden with my best boy Hugo (3 yr old Springer) he is asking for me to play with his toy and throw it across the garden   . DH is having 40 winks    he's been busy cutting the grass front and back while I was shopping  

My sister has just told us she is getting married in Florida in September this year so I'm all GO for finding a holiday for a week. Has been a God send, as I'm busy looking for hotels and flights rather than worrying about the fact that I don't think I'm pg again this month!

Anyway enough madness, I've seen no dancing in the last few days so I'm gonna shake my thing in the garden........

       
       
       
       
       
       
       
       
       
       
       
       
       
       
       
       
       
       

Dog is going mad and running around   

I feel so much better. We WILL get our  girls really soon.


Tamsin xxxxx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Good morning ladies, 

As you can see I am on nights again ladies!!

Hi Tamsin, Sending you really, really BIG GIGANTIC HUGS              .
You should never feel that you cant post because you will bring us down. This is when you need us most. It must be so hard listening to the pregnant ladies, some times you just can't take it on the chin. Its not fair is it. I know you will get your  . I am keeping all of my fingers crossed for you  . I know you don't think there is much of a chance- but there still is  and you never know- mother nature does some funny things. 
It sounds like your having a lovely afternoon. Bucks fizz mmmmmmm!!!! And a holiday in florida- that sounds fab! Something to look forward to really helps to keep me positive when i feel down.
Thankyou for the bvd (baby vibe dance- I think we all need a bit of this!!!)   

Hi NG, I am so sorry   she got you. the evil . Sending you a big  . It is good that you are ovulating- I am realling hoping and praying that it works for you this month- you know what they say about 3rd time lucky. Hope you have a lovely time at the wedding. xx

Hi Nicnic, welcome to our thread. I am sorry you are having such a horrid time with your cycles. I hope it works better for you this month. sending you lots of    vibes. xx

Hi Chrissy, Hope your migraine is better.       Hope you have a lovely day!!   xxx

Hi Vicky, I am pleased you are able to start clomid. Try not to get too worried about it. Are they going to scan you to check for cysts? I really hope it works for you.x 

HI Jac, how are you? , hope your feeling better and headaches have gone away. Have you had your scan yest? Hope you have some lovely follicles. sendng you some    vibes. xxx

Hi hope, claudia, babydust and clare- hope your ok!

Sorry If I've forgotten anyone!

Nothing much with me! Working nights again- missing out on this lovely weather! Well plan   is about to get underway- my poor dh!!

Here is my bvd.....

                                                                                        
Lots of love
2 u all
Daisy


----------



## muso (Apr 9, 2009)

I am so amused by all the smileys you guys use that I am going to have my first attempt at using them in a post!



So - I am feeling quite   this morning as I ma now on day 3 of clomid and the sun has come out!   Hubby has been away this weekend   but is home tonight for a bit of  . I really hope that the clomid makes me OV at long last    and that we get are much longed for   at the end of the    !

So - how did I do? Does it make sense?

Lots of love!


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone
Thanks for all your birthday wishes 
I had a lovely birthday got spoilt rotten back to the diet now
Have a good week 
sorry just a quick message got a busy day
take care
Lets have some   soon girls 
lots of 
                 
love chrissy
xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning

Hope everyone is well. Hope you all had lovely sunny weekends!  

Chrissy - glad you had a nice Birthday. Sending you lots of   for this month. xxx

Daisy - hope you had a good weekend, I know you had to work but hope you managed to have a little time for yourself. Sending you lots of   xxx

Muso - hope all is well with you. Sending you some   too xx

NG - you okay hun? Hope you had a good weekend. Sending some   your way xxx

nicnic2311/Vicky/Jac/Clare/Hope29 - hope you ladies are all okay. Sending out lots of   to you all.

Hope I haven't missed anyone!  

Well as for me I had a nice weekend but with some   . This morning I got up and thought 'I'm okay' but since coming into work all I have done is breakdown and    . Yet another girl has told me she is pg. No I'm a mess. Can't concentrate on anything and if anyone asks if I'm okay I start   . What is the matter with me? I've turned into a mess. I'm such a strong person normally and just get on with things but in the last 9 months I've turned into a   ball of emotions! I've tried so hard to be   and keep smiling but for some reason I just can't hold it together today. I don't know what to do    

Sorry girls I'll try and get back on track and do some dancing really soon. Wishing each of you luck and loads of   

Tamsin x


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Tamsin,

I know your finding really hard this month. . I cant beleive that someone else is pregnant at work. You need to find out which chair their all sittting in and then let us all know so we can have a go 2!!! One of my colleagues has only just come back from 15 months of mat leave and on 1st day back announced she is 16 weeks utd.
It is so unfair isn't it. I does get you down sometimes and its ok to cry. I have felt emotional 2 hun. I was like you so convinced that the 1st month would work and it hit me really hard. It is so unfair they havn't let you have clomid this month the b 's . I totally understand how you feel. There is nothing wrong with you at all- I think that all of us on this board feel the same some or most of the time.
I still think there is a chance for you this month- miracles happen when you least expect it. There have ben several ladies who got natural   when off the clomid. I know its hard to stay positive. 
I think we really need a   on here to lift our spirits.
I really believe you will get yours. Hang on in there I know its really tough. I wish I had a magic wand   that could make us all pregnant today- if i had I'd use it this instant!!
You shouldn't feel bad about not being positive all the time- were only human.  .

Sending you a really big hug   

Lots of love Daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Daisy you are wonderful   

I have seen the BFP and know they do happen but I just have a feeling that this is a BFN month for me. You are right we do need a  to lift everyone on this thread. I was reading the 2ww board and there have been lots of BFP I'm hoping we'll be getting some on this thread really soon.

So how are you getting on? How has this cycle treated you? When are you testing? Sorry head is all over and can't remember what stage you are at   Really hope this is your month. I would be soooooo over the moon for you if you get your  it would be just great to know that Clomid is working for people.

The HR lady keeps telling me to have some time off (get signed off) but I just don't know if a week off would help, I still have to come back in a week and all the bumps will still be there  

I think I just hate being out of control and not being the strong person I normally am. I think DH is fed up of listening to be cry at night, he just thinks that we'll get there at some point so isn't sure why I get so upset. 

Maybe I just need to go home and have a good old scream and a cry, stamp my feet a bit and say it isn't fair a few times - maybe that will make me feel better  

Thank you again for posting, you are just so great at making me feel better. I know everyone is going through this on the FF site but sometimes you do feel like you are the only one without a bump under her jumper! 

Sending you loads of     hun and   you get your   

Tamsin xxx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Hi tamsin,
You are right, being out of control is one of the hardest things about ttc. I think so far in my life i have had cotrol over my choices- going to uni, my career, getting married, buying a house ect ect but this is so out of our control- is really hard 2 deal with.

Maybe a week from work would help. Get all those angry frustrated feelings out and then might be easier to go back. I have been thinking about reducing my hours at work- will help with stress and if need iui/ivf will make fittting it in a bit easier. Would this be an option for you?

I don't know if this is helpful or not - but if you are convinced is a bfn for you this month (i am not!!), maybe you should put all your PMA into next month and really look forward to getting stuck in. I am really hoping you get your BFP soon- you really deserve it.xxx Oh and I havn't got a bump under my jumper either!! 

I am on 2nd cycle of clomid 50 mg. Today is day 11. Is all a bit strange- had ewcm but surely is too early to be ovulating. Havn't been able to do opk because of working nights- needs to be first sample and then at certain time ( on clear blue fertility monitor). Have just come back from acupuncture and feel much better. Have aleady started on   plan. Really gonna give it our best shot.

I know you 'dont feel like dancing' but oh that reminds me of a song by scissor sisters!! Ok I'm gonna do the bvd especially for you Tamsin, and all my other ff. OK have just found it on my itunes and is playing now- can you all feel the positve vibes- I am actually dancing to it now!! ....
                                                                                                                                   

Ok are you all feeling better yet?!!!!

Hi Chrissy glad you had a nice birthday- you deserve to get spoiled!!

Hi Muso, well done A+ for using the smileys!! . Hope you have O. would be lovely for us to get a bfp!!

Hi NG, How are you hun? Did you enjoy the wedding?

Hi Vicky, I am pleased you are able to start clomid. Try not to get too worried about it. Are they going to scan you to check for cysts? I really hope it works for you.x 

HI Jac, how are you? , hope your feeling better and headaches have gone away. Have you had your scan yest? Hope you have some lovely follicles. sendng you some    vibes. xxx

Hi hope, claudia, babydust and clare- hope your ok!

Sorry If I've forgotten anyone!

Sening lots of love to all ff
Daisy


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi everyone, great to see all the positive support and good vibes!

I have my first private gynae appt next Tuesday (I've given up on the NHS!) and am hoping to be put on Clomid.  I came off the pill a year ago and have only had one AF during that time.  Ultrasound and blood test results have all been normal.  DH had a SA done yesterday so we are awaiting those results.

What I'd like to find out about as much as possible before my (our!) appt is whether there is a "standard" procedure to induce ovulation.  Reading various posts it seems that some women are given Metformin (to lower testosterone levels?  Is this only prescribed if you have PCOS?), others progesterone, some Clomid as well, some instead of, or leading up to Clomid.

Would I be given progesterone to bring on AF so I could then take the Clomid from Day x?  Would/should I expect to take Metformin as well?

I'm sure my gynae will be helpful but it would be good to hear others' experiences beforehand so that I can ask him the right questions.

Thanks in advance for the advice.
Hoping to see lots of BFPs here soon


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry - another drug to ask about - Tamoxifen?


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Daisy you are a Super Star    

I do feel better and thank you for the dance   . I'm trying to be normal today and not   every 5 minutes. One of the girls that has just had her baby came in today and I had a little cuddle with her baby. I was very good and smiled and asked all the right questions. I was left feeling a bit flat after but made myself a nice skinny latte to cheer myself up  

So you are cd12 today, I'm not sure if you can Ov on cd11 but the CM is a good sign and maybe the lead up to Ov, guess you need to get at dh soon and have some    Really hope this is your month, you have been so positive I'm sure it will pay off and we'll be getting a  from you     

I'm day 23, not sure if I will have a 28 or 30 day cycle this month. Before clomid I had a 30 cycle but the first clomid cycle I did was a 28 day one so will just have to wait and see what happens this month. Like you say I should get back into the positive mind set for my next cycle. I'm hoping this is just a blip and I will be feeling better in a couple of days. 

Thank you again for your support and being such a great FF. It really does help to know that you are there and can understand the feelings and frustrations that ttc and clomid do to you. Thank you xxxx Sending you so much     for this cycle hun xxxx

KD74 - welcome to the board. I'm not up on all the different drugs that you can take but I do know there is a pill that can bring on af so that you can then start Clomid, normally cd2-cd6. I think they start you on about 50mg and move it up, however, my hospital put me straight onto 100mg so I guess it depends on the area and consultant. Some clinics just give you the Clomid, others do blood tests and then there are some that do scans and injections. All food for thought, sorry I can't really help. Wishing you loads of luck   x

Chrissy - how are you? Hope all is going well for you this month. Sending you a big   and loads of   xxx

NG - how are things with you? How was the wedding and the castle? Hope you are okay sending you lots of   xx

Muso - hope you are okay. Sending you some   x

Vicky/Jac/Claudia - you all okay? Sending you lots of   xx

Sending you all   and sticky vibes. xxx

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

Tamsin x


----------



## muso (Apr 9, 2009)

You guys are soooooooooooo friendly - all mentioning people by name in your posts is so personal and I bet it makes people feel comforted and supported always - THANKS!!  

So - here goes......

Daisy - thanks for A+, as a teacher I was dead chuffed and will try and keep it up over the next few weeks!

Tama - I too am surrounded by cheerful PG women at work. One has even admitted that it was an accident and took her to week 12 to come to terms with it..... she was using contraception and everything! Good luck with the possible OV and get   soon.

KD74 - Good luck at the gynae. I too came off the pill last year and had no AF for 8 months. I was gievn provera to make me bleed but then nothing for 7 weeks and so was given it again and then clomid for days 2-6. I also had a scan that found cysts but hubby's   seem good so hopefully the problem is just me and it can be fixed (I hope!).

Chrissy - hope the diets going well after the birthday indulgences! I too have kicked out white carbs, sugar, fizzy drinks and alcohol and boy is it hard!

Babydust 1811 - good luck with your first cycle. I hope it works for you within 6 months and you don't end up with IVF.  

Vixen 1985 - I have no idea about injections (I am only on month 1 of treatment) but am sure that eveyr dr/gynae/nurse has different training as some have no clue about things! I sometimes feel that I know more than my GP about this TTC lark than she does.

NG - Hope you are feeling more  today. I often breakdown with hubby in the evenings and had one or two incidents at work in the beginning of the diagnoses of PCO. I made sure I told a close friend/colleague and she was there for me with the tea, tissues and sympathy. hUGS TO YOU HUN.  

nicnic2311 - good luck with this month's treatment. We need some BFPs I feel.



So......... who did I miss?

Sorry if i did miss someone out. That took over 20mins to write as had to keep scrolling down the page to read people's names!!!

Muso. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Morning ladies, 

Hi Muso, well done you! It is so much nicer to write to people individually. I think it gets a bit easier the more you do it cuz you get to know everyone. 

Hey Tamsin ,  Are you cd24 today?- Not long to wait now- hang in there. I think clomid does funny things to peoples cycles so you just never know. Your dances are always really good- you must have so much more patience than me! 

Hi KD74, welcome to our board. I'm sure we will all try to help as much as possible. Although we are all on clomid we have all been treated differently by our clinics. I had to have a hystosalpingogram and ultrasound scan (also had to loose weight to get BMI down from 32 -29) before i was allowed to start clomid. It took nearly 7 months from my 1st gynae appt to starting treatment (almost a year from1st gp visit) but i have been on the NHS. I am sure if your treatment is private you will be seen much more quickly. I was prescibed 50mg of clomid 1st month to take on days 2-6. I was scanned on day12 and had day 21 bloods. As the scan showed 2 good follicles and my bloods showed ovulation I have been advised to carry on on 50mg of clomid for next five months- will not be scanned again or have bloods again. I know some girls have to be scanned every month whilst others have not been scanned at all. I think it very much depends on your clinic. I suspect if your paying they will scan you reguarly.
As I undersatnd it metformin is usually only prescribed to ladies with PCOS as it helps reduce insulin resistance. I think it can help with weight loss and egg quality. Don't know too much aboout it though. I think it has some horrible side effects- I have a friend who takes it for PCOS although she is not trying to concieve.
I think letrozole is an alternative to clomid. Not sure about tamoxifen.
If you are prescibed clomid you usually take it between day2-6 of your cycle. Day 1 is the 1st day of fresh blood on your period. If you dont start your period i believe they can give you a drug called provera. From waht I have read most women start on 50mg of clomid (although some ladies start on 100mg- again depends on the clinic). if you do not ovulate on this dose then they will increase it 100 and then to 150mg. Some clinics also give hcg injections to induce ovulation- i wasn't- depends on the clinic.
Some ladies have lots of side effects- mood swings, bloating, sickness sore boobies. I have been lucky and have only been a bit tired and maybe a bit tearfull on occaisions.
I hope this helpss. Good luck with your appt-let us know how you get on.

Hey, chrissy, NG, Claudia, Jac, babydust, vicky, nicnic- hope your all ok. I have already written personals to each of you in my previos posts so just goona say hi. Lots of positive vibes    and baby dust to you all!

Here is my bvd for today....                     

I decided i like the monkey he is cute!!

Lots of love daisy


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Letrozole and Tamoxifen are alternatives to Clomid. 
They are different drugs (and seem to have different uses as well as IF) but all have the same aim in producing folicles. 
You are sometimes given the Let or Tam if you have a bad time on Clomid, but not all clinics will prescribe as they are new ish in being used as IF treatments 

I hope that helps


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Tamsin, Muso, Daisy & Shellebelle - thank you so much for the info and insight.  I only joined FF last week but already the site has been a great help - let's hope my gynae is just as helpful and informative!

Muso - great to hear someone with a similar experience to mine.  Kicking myself now for listening to the GP who said not to worry about amenorrhea until after six months... really I should've investigated it much sooner.  Good luck with the OV this month!

Tamsin - totally know what you mean about not feeling in control.  V frustrating when all around are getting pregnant seemingly so easily.  Just before Easter I had three friends (all my age) announce their pregnancies for baby #4, #2 and #1.  Hmmm...

Well, at least the sun is shining and summer is definitely on its way.  (I read that spring / summer is the best time of the year to get PG!)


----------



## clarkyj (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

Hope your all well.  

Sorry ive not been on again for a few days - work have had my laptop as it is still playing up!!!  

I will come back to do all my personals as got a lot to catch up on by the looks of things  

Hope your all well.....on the quick read i just did i didnt see any    still no joy ladies?? We must be due for some good news from one of us surely!!!    

Im doing OK, Headaches have eased off a bit - well not had one for 3 days, so looking good! Im on day 18 at the moment and last month   arrived at day 27 so only 9/10 days left now before i can test. So fingers crossed, ive also not been drinking...ive not been told not to drink but were trying anything to help - is everyone else not drinking

Hope your all well - sending you lots of love and hopes of postive news soon!!!   

Jac
xx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi Jac,
lovely to hear from you. Glad your headaches are better.
I am trying to stay off drink too - but mainly to help loose weight if I'm totally honest!
Maybe you will be our 1st  . We are definately overdue for one on here!!

Love Daisy


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls
Yes back to reality now the birthdays over
managed to lose 1 pound on sunday so was pleased i have lost 10 pounds altogether so it slowly coming off
I have got my workout regime sorted now feeling positive and fitter
i am doing salsa aerobics on monday and running to train for race for life in june and doing my wii fit and just got a personal trainer for the wii its great she has set me a programme for each day so i am aching this week but hopefully it will all help with this long hard journey we are on!!

Anyway enough of my waffle

Tamsin = hope you feelin better try keep positive i know its hard but you do feel better for it we will get there    a big    for you .

Daisy22 - hi hope things ok with you hope you keep relaxed and dont get too stressed with it all
keep positive   lots of   and good luck for this month

Hi Clarkyj = glad your headaches getting better i had a 4 day migraine last week they awful feeling fab this week
positive and happy so good luck to you this month take care     

Hi Muso - yes back on track again good luck with your diet we do feel better for it but it is hard good luck for this month   

Hi KD74 = hope things ok with you sending you lots of        

NG = how are you this week hope you keeping ok and lots of     for this month 

Hi Claudia vic and everyone else

Have a good week
love chrissy
xx


----------



## babydust1811 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi All

Sorry i dont seem to reply like the rest of you, but all your info has helped me so much.  Its weird that clinics work differently.  i have a BMI of 36 and cons just prescribed me clomid which i started today.. Its my first cycle at 50mg.  Touch wood no side effects as yet.

As my husband has problems too  we may need IVF but got 6 months of clomid to try so fingers crossed.  Gives me time to get my BMI down to just under 30.


still no side effects, yippee, but guess they might come in time or i mayb one of the lucky ones.  Lets hope clomid works for all us girls.

take care everyone


----------



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi all, 

Well I'm back from my trip to the US. It was good fun, but tiring. Anyway, I finish my Provera last Friday and now waiting for AF to show up. For once I wish it would hurry up and get a move on so I can start Clomid. Last time it took 6 days to start after Provera so should be anytime now. 

When I was in the States one of my good friends texted me to tell me she was 13wks pregnant. I suspected she was. She got pregnant straight away when she started trying but miscarried at 8 weeks. However, new baby was conceived 2 weeks after miscarriage. I feel really bad that she had the miscarriage cause as I know 1st hand its a horrible experience but why can't I be that lucky and get pregnant 2 weeks after my loss?? It really upset me when I was away. Feel like its never going to happen to me. Bless DH, he's very positive but I'm just not at the moment. 

Sorry for the personal moan

Hope you're all well
Clare


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hello ladies  
Is a lovely gorgeous sunny day here again, I am stuck on the computer writing an assignment!! In fairness have had since Oct to do it - so its my own fault. Its due in next friday but because of work will have to hand it in on wed!! Working all weekend again so really have to get on with it!!!! Much rather be on here talking to you guys thou!

Hey Tamsin, not heard from you for a couple of days- Hope your ok hun. Sending you a bug   and a million   vibes!! Hope you are out enjoying the sunshine and are not stuck at work like me!

Hi clare, glad you enjoyed your trip to the US. In the nicest way I hope your af turns up soon so you can get on with the clomid. It is really hard when good friends are pregnant, I think all of us have had similar experiences on here. Try to stay positive, I am sure it will happen for you soon.x

Hi babydust, glad were helping you. It is nice when we can all be there for each other- makes a real difference to this lonely journey. It is strange how different the clinics can be. I think if you are NHS they are more strict about BMI. My hospital were absoloutely rigid about BMI. You are on the same dose of clomid as me- touch wood i havn't had any horrendous side effects so far- hope that you dont either. It feels so good to finally be starting treatment though doesn't it. Good luck and let us know how you get on. xx

Hi Chrissy-  my goodness well done you 10lbs is fantastic!  especially loosing 1lb while it was your birthday. You sound so motivated. I hope some off it rubs off on me - I really need to get back on track. xxx

Morning to all the other ladies, jac, claudia, Ng, vicki & Nicnic. Hope your all ok and enjoying the sunshine!!

Well i have had a bit of an epiphany today!!! My clearblue ovulation monitor isn't detecting lh yet. I think I ovulated on mon (CD11)though cuz of ewcm but didn't use then cuz thought it was too early!- last month was day13. Have read ovulation can be anything from 5-10 days after finishing clomid so day 11 could be it. Anyway after spending hours worrying about this I have decided it makes no difference at all!! The reason is that we are sticking to our plan of  every other day starting from day 10 til day 20 and therefore whichever day I ovulate we should catch it. Sorry if this is tmi. I have realised that stressing about when i ovulate wont make any difference to it at all!! Even if i chart my temp every day and pee on a stick every day!! so am going to relax and take it all in my stride. 

i know this is a bit waffly- but is my epiphany and I thought i would share it with you all- maybe it will help some one else! I might even stop doing fertility monitoring all together next month and give myself a break!!

Lots of love to all my ff
daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello ladies on this lovely   day!

Daisy - that sounds like a wonderful idea, no peeing on sticks, no temp taking, knicker checking - bliss    I have to say that my cons told me not to bother with any of that stuff because it isn't 100% and they don't think it's worth the money, I didn't like to point out that knicker checking is free   It really sounds like you are chilled out this month which is wonderful, I'm sure it really helps. Really hope you get your  this month. We need one on this board. Sending you loads of     and   you get your  . Your such a great FF, thanks for all your positive comments xxx

Clare - glad you had a good trip. Sorry that you are feeling a bit low. I know how it is when a bf tells you they are pg, sad that she had a m/c but it always seems unfair that some people fall so quickly and with what seems like ease. Sending you a big   . My dh always say never mind babe it will be our turn soon, but sometimes you just feel like you are never going to get pg. Don't know how to change those feelings I guess we just have to try hard to stay   and   that a  is just round the corner. Sending you lots of   xx

Babydust -  hope you don't get an s/e from your first round of Clomid. Sending you loads of   for this month really hope it works for you first time round x

Chrissy - WELL DONE YOU! 10 pounds is wonderful. I need to loose about 18/20 pounds   I think I need to take a leaf out of your book and get fit. Really hope you get your  this month hun. Sending you loads of   and   for your  xx

Jac - nice to see you back   Best of luck for this month, keeping everything crossed and   you get your  . Like you say we really are due one on this thread. I keep checking in on other threads and seeing the  they have had loads on the TWW board. I'm sure we'll be getting a run of them really soon.  xxx

kd74 - glad the advise was helpful. Best of luck with your appointment and sending you lots of   x

Muso - hiya. Hope you're okay. Sending you lots of   and   there is a  for you really soon xx

NG - you okay hun? Sending you loads of   for this month and   for a  for you. xx

Vicky - hope you are okay. Sending  you some   for this month xx

As for me I went to see my doctor today and had a good chat with him. Told him about the 7 pg ladies at work and that I'm really down and keep   . He said that maybe some time away and it would help me chill out a bit. So he's signed me off off for 10 days!! I'm a little worried about work but when I called them they where very nice and told me to take as much time as I need. I know they will still be there when I get back in 10 days but maybe some time away will give me time to relax and get back on track. I'm due to start my 2nd round of Clomid next week so I'll be off and can chill out - that's if I'm not pg but I really don't think I am. 

Anyway thanks for listening. Sending you all babydust and     we all get our  really soon. 

           
           
           
           
           
           
           

Tamsin xxx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Girls!  

sorry not been around for a while again. i'm sorry if this is a mammoth message, but looks like i have a lot to catch up on!!

Tamsin - i think it's good you have taken some time off.  reading back the posts it sounds like you have been in the same place as me last week.  i self signed myself of work last week as i had a total meltdown on the Monday morning .  i have to say it was the best thing i could have done.  went back to work Tuesday this week and i am so much better.  my head was in a really bad place and i was being so irrational.  even had screaming/crying fit when i couldn't find a top to wear on wed night (last week), ended up throwing all my ironing about the room - crazy lady  .  my poor dh, i don't think he knew what to do!  anyway i'm totally back to normal now and feeling really positive.  i'm sure the time out will do you good and sending you lots of positive thoughts    .  wedding and the castle was beautiful thanks for asking

Daisy - i have also given up monitoring, as long as you are BMS at least every second day from day 10 then there is not much else you can do!  i think all the monitoring just makes you more stressed out about it all.  the wedding went well thanks, had a great time -think i really needed something like that to take my mind of the awful week i had before it.  AF decided to start that day so i thought stuff it i am having a drink.  so i had a good few glasses of wine and got rather tipsy, since i haven't had a drink for about 3 months!!

Chrissy - well done on the 10 pounds .  i want to lose at least another stone, so need to keep up the exercise.

Clare - welcome back from the US.  don't apologise for the moan, that is what we are all here for to try and pick each other up and give support.  we all go through the same at some point.  this ttc is a weird thing, one minute we don't want AF to arrive the next we need her to hurry up   well in the nicest way i hope she arrives soon! sending you loads of  

Babydust1811 - glad to hear you aren't having too many s/e, hope clomid works for you! 

Jac - i'm not drinking either (apart from the cheeky drink i had at the wedding at the weekend, but i thought ok as it was day 1!)  i've not been told not to, but i am the same will do anything to help!!  glad to hear the headaches have gone

Muso - thanks for you kind words.  my manager knows what is going on and she is very supportive so i am lucky.  i also have a close friend who knows what we are going through and she is always there for me when i need her.  i haven't told many people, as i find it quite difficult to talk about.  thats why i like ff so much as i find it easy to talk to people who are going through the same things.  hope you are doing ok sending you  

kd74 - welcome! good luck for your appointment and i hope they give you clomid!

everyone else big hugs   and babydust  

well now for whats been happening with me - AF arrived on Saturday a day later than expected so last month was a 32 day cycle.  i am now on day 6, taken last clomid today.  feel a bit strange as i am not being scanned this month, and it was just reassuring to get the scan and to be able to see the follies.  but hey ho thats the way it goes!  still have to have bloods done, so hopefully will catch them at the right time.  had one of my best friends weddings on Saturday and stayed overnight in a castle.  it was such a fantastic day and our room was gorgeous.  i honestly have never seen a bathroom so big - it was bigger than the bedroom (and that was a generous size!).  it was just so nice to get away from everything for the day and night.  

anyway you are all probably sleeping by now - i did warn you it would be a mammoth message.  it has taken ages to write  

x


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Evening ladies 

Hi Ng, I am so glad your feeling better. You are right we do all go through it at some poiint or another. FF i such a good way of getting it off your chest to people who really undrstand- i think in the way only people going through ttc can. I don't blame you for having a few glasses of wine- I really think relaxation is so important. It sounds like a lovely wedding. I too was a crazy lady on sat and had a total fit at dh about tesco delivering wrong type of yougurts!!- I think clomid does funny things to us! Like you I am not being scanned this month but am not having blood tests either-just told to carry on!! I really wish the best of luck with it this month. xxx

Hi Tamsin , I am so glad that you are taking some time away from work- i really do believe its what you need. The pregnant ladies wont go away but it will give you some time to yourself and some peace. you never know you may get your  while your off!! I know your not convinced but I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you   .

Hi to everyone else - I have left some messages today already!- hope your all ok.

Lots of love
daisy


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi everyone - had to giggle at the Tesco-yoghurt / iron-throwing escapades... I do stuff like that now and I'm not even on any meds!  (yet.)  Oh dear, all this my DH has to look forward to    Thank goodness he's a very patient person (unlike me).

I now have four friends all pregnant.  It must be the time of the year!  Looking forward to seeing some on this message board too  

Is anyone here taking / continuing to take Chinese herbs or any other natural supplement while they're on Clomid?  Since January I've been taking a Dong Quai & Evodia herb mix from my acupuncturist to try and bring back my AF.  I stopped taking it last week after confirming my consultant appt for Tuesday as I don't want to have to delay starting Clomid.  But now I'm wondering if the natural supp may enhance the effects of Clomid - or possibly have the opposite effect.  Maybe a question for my consultant?

Hi NG - how come you aren't getting scanned this month?

Hi Tamsin - surely you don't have any weight to lose?  Your wedding pic looks stunning!

Hi Chrissy - salsa aerobics sounds fantastic!  I do combat, pump and spin at the gym but would love to do something more dancey.  Do you do it on your own or with a partner?

For anyone with PCOS -> is there one test that confirms the diagnosis?  I have *some* of the symptoms but all blood tests have been normal.

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls 
Hi KD74 - hi salsa aerobics i go with a friend but its just like an aerobics class hard work but invloves salsa moves its great feel likle a belly dancer by the end as she really makes us wiggle    our hips some moves a quite seductive its funny!! we ache after it mind but its working the weight and inches coming off 
I have been taking my pregcare and agnus castus and having accupuncture it has to happen soon for us all!!! 
Hope you ok have a good weekend
xx

Hi Daisy22 - hope you ok chick looking forward to the weekend i am having a girly night out tom night for my birthday as couldnt fit it in last weekend so 11 of us going for meal then few drinks into Yarm cant wait i gonna relax and enjoy!!

Hi Tama - hope you enjoying your time off you relax and chill girl sometimes that what we need i have just booked us a little break later in the year to Blackpool!! now it bit seaside tacky but it got some nice places be nice just to relax.  Try stay positive       
xx

Hi Ng - what you up to this weekend hope you ok , have a good weekend
yes keep up the exercise it does help so they say!!! i ache today ouch!! 

Hi Clare - glad you had good holiday keep positive i know its hard but well get there have a good weekend chick xx

Hi Babydust1811 - good luck on the clomid hope it treats you well, i not had too many side effects
have a good weekend

Hi Clarkyj - hows things with you hope you had a good week have a good weekend
xx

Take care girls 
xx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

daisy - i don't feel so much a loon now that i know you have had the same fit over yougurts! haha! crazy clomid ladies!!  

kd74 - i was scanned for the first two months and as it showed i was producing a follie and ovulating each month they don't need to keep scanning me.  just have to have my progesterone bloods done each month to show i am ovulating.  strange knowing i won't be scanned as it was reassuring to be able to see the follies.  but never mind, at least it takes the stress away of going to hospital appointments and taking time of work.  i'm not taking any natural supplements.  just taking my folic acid and also pineapple juice and brazil nuts to help implantation.

Chrissy - no plans for the weekend, just going to have a quiet one and catch up on some housework.  dh away just now, not back til tues so get some peace and quiet!! lol!  hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Morning ladies 
Its the weekend- so guess who's on nights again!!

Hi Tamsin,  . How are you- hope your feeling a bit better and are relaxing away from work. Hope you have a lovely weekend. What day are you now? I know your near theend of your cycle. I am still keeping my fingers crossed   for a   for you. xxx 

Hi NG, I think the clomid is sending us all nutty. Instead of being the clomid thread soon it will be the looney thread!! 

Hi Chrissy. Hope you have a fantastic night tonight- really let your hair down!!

Hi KD74, I was taking agnus castus before i started the clomid but I was advised to stop it. Don't want any interactions. I would be reluctant to take anything without asking your clinic if its OK first- def a question for your consultant. i take pregnacare and starflower oil (only for 1st 14 days).


Morning to all the other ladies, jac, claudia, , vicki & Nicnic. Hope your all OK and enjoying the weekend!!


I feel quite calm now i have decided to let go of ovulation testing and temperatures. Just think so long as we   as per the plan should be OK!!

As I am not being monitored at all this month don't really know how to feel. Not sure if I feel positive or not guess i will just have to wait and see!

Have a lovely weekend!
Lots of love
Daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Daisy so glad you are chilled out and feeling   I'm sure that is the best way to be. Hope you get to enjoy some of the w/end. How is this cycle going? What day are you at now? I'm cd27 today and don't really know how to feel. I don't have any pg symptoms (that I know of!) and no real af signs either, apart from a pain I get now and again in the ovary/lower area. I've had this before and af has arrive a day or two later. As I say I really don't hold out much hope this month, oh there is the little pain again as I'm sitting here   . I just don't 'feel' pg. The only odd thing I have noticed and have put this down to the Clomind still in my system is pain nipple (sorry TMI) my (.)(.) are no bigger and are not sore but nipples are and have odd little white marks on the end of the nipples!!     Just another random Clomid moment me thinks! Sending you loads of   and   that you get you  this month hun. xxxx

Chrissy - lovely photo of you hun. You are so good with all the exercise, I really need to to get my bum in gear and do some. Hope you have a lovely girls night out and enjoy your w/end. Sending you loads of   for this month xx

NG - hiya hun, hope you are having a nice weekend. Really hope this cycle is going well. Sending you lots of   xxx

KD74 - hope you are having a nice weekend. Like the other girls have said I would ask your cons about herbal tablets and your meds, better to make sure they don't stop the meds doing their job. I take a pre pregnancy vitamin from Boots which has everything in it you need, plus I drink a glass of grapefruit juice daily (helps keep CM nice and juicy as Clomid can dry it up a little- sorry TMI), also pineapple juice and Brazil nuts to aid in implantation, I have a glass of pineapple juice daily and a handful of the nuts. Sending you loads of   x

Muso - you okay hun? Sending you some   xx

Babydust/Jac/Vicky - sending you all some   for this month xxx

Well as for me I'm cd 27 as I said above. No pg symptoms and af hasn't shown her face - yet!! I really don't know how to feel this month. It has been a real rollercoaster and one that I would have been happy to get off a week ago. Since being signed off I feel a lot more calm. I know I have to see pg ladies but I have 10 days at home to start the next cycle of Clomid and be in a bump free zone  . I'm going to see my bf next week for the day, she is 7 mths pg. I haven't seen her for 6 weeks and I know it is going to be hard. I talk to her on the phone but I can't see her bump. I just know I have to see her because it's not fair to block her out when she hasn't done anything wrong. I really do think that having time away from work will help. I'm going to get back on track and have a     next cycle. I'm   I'm wrong and the fact that I have no symptoms doesn't mean that it isn't a BFP this month but I'll just have to wait and see.

Wishing you all   for the coming few weeks and really hoping we get those         
                                                                                                                   

Tamsin xx


----------



## babydust1811 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all - hope you are all well.

just one quick and mabye silly question but wat does cd mean when you refer to dates.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

CD means cycle day hun  
X


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Good morning ladies 

Tamsin, sore nipples with white marks on them??!!!!!!!! Try to keep an open mind - you never know- its not over til the evil   actually arrives. I'm still keeing my fintger crossed ( and all my toes 2)!!                 .

Lots of love to everybody
Daisy


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Morning Girls
well yes had fab night out with the girls i did let me hair down
i am on cd 34 today but never get too excited as been this far before been 48 days and then  
i did a test on day 32 but a no no 
its so frustrating just want to know either way now !!!
i have had some unusual pains this month in my boobs and down below but dont know what to believe until get that real  
i will keep you informed!!!

Daisy22 - you up early chick, hope you having good weekend

Hi Tamsin - glad you chilling out good luck for you this month too   keep up your dance chick
           
lets put up a fight            
keep her away

NG - hope you ok and not doing too much housework all the best for this month too      

Hi KD74 - hope you ok and having good weekend we got a nice day again today so just gonna chill out as last night was a late one and bit too  much to drink!!!

hi to everyone else too
cheers
chrissy
xxx


----------



## *nicnic2311* (Jan 22, 2009)

hello every1 hope everyones doin ok ...

well ive got my 12day folicle tracking scan tomorrow im really not feeling posotive at all


----------



## muso (Apr 9, 2009)

Chrissy - fingers crossed for you hun

I am now on CD11 and am awaiting any signs of OV. Having not OVd since at least last July I have no idea what to expect so am charting my BBT, checking CM and analysing any aches and pains down below every day!
I have been really trying to have a positive mental attitude this week but had a bit of a down day yesterday and was a bit tearful. Hubby was great and tried to encourage me to keep my spirits up - it will happen at some point. (great - but I want it NOW!)

I have kept my self very busy today making bucket loads of soup for lunches next week as well as a cheesey chicken and veg bake for dinner later.

I now have a headache - could it be a sign!?!

Anyway. Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine and have been BDing like rabbits to get your BFPs!


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

evening girls!

well i have had a very quiet couple of days this weekend.  DH away just now so just been busy housework, dog walking and the usual food shopping - the joys!  Glad of a quiet few days though as we had the wedding last weekend and we have another wedding next weekend, which is away from home as well so another night in a hotel!  I should be ovulating next weekend as well so a nice night away could be the night!!  
I have been having major hot flushes the past few days - obviously my s/e for this month!  seems to be something different each month  

muso - are you having tracking scans this month?  you might have mentioned it before, sorry!  if you are you should see your follicles.  try not to get too stressed out looking for all the signs - i know easier said than done - it drives you nuts! you are allowed a down day, hope you are feeling better today  .  the clomid can make you tearful as well which doesn't help.  you've been busy cooking, well done you, sounds lovely!

nicnic2311 - good luck for your tracking scan.  try and think positive, sending you loads of positive thoughts      let us know how you get on

chrissy - glad you had a good night out.  keeping my fingers and toes crossed that you will get your bfp.  i know what you mean though not wanting to get too excited.  the last few days of waiting is strange, you want to be positive but you don't want to set yourself up for a bad fall.  doesn't help when your cycle isn't the same length each month.  anyway sending you bags of  

Tama - glad to hear you are feeling more relaxed since you have been of work.  i found the time out really helped me.  you sometimes just need to take some time for yourself.  praying for a bfp for you    how long is your cycle normally?  i'm sorry can't remember if you have mentioned before.  try and have a good time when you visit your bf. i'm sure you'll be fine.  my bf had her baby 3 weeks ago and i was really nervous about how i would feel but I'm so glad i don't feel any resentment.  she knows what we have been going through too, so she has been great as well - even call me and dh auntie and uncle which is lovely. i'm joining in the fight with chrissy and daisy for you -       

Daisy - hope you have had a good weekend and not been on night shift all weekend!

to everyone else -    

well i've not done a bvd for a while, so here goes -


----------



## daisyej (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey all!

Sorry to join mid flow but im about to start clomid or letrozole in May. Im on a clinical trial taking either clomid or letrozole (i wont know which one) to help ovulation. 

I have pcos and have been ttc for 2 years now. Im very nervous and not sure what to expect but hey lets hope for the best 

Had a read through the thread and some great advice and tips. Best of luck everyone


----------



## *nicnic2311* (Jan 22, 2009)

hey ladies well had my scan and not one single folicle  so she's put me on 150mg of clomid increased my metformin to 850mg 3x's a day and has put me on another drug called duphaston so heres hoping the higher dose does something


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls
well day 35 now ai want an answer either way!!!! its a nightmare   dont know whether to be happy or sad


Hi Nicnic 2311 - so sorry to hear you had no follicles hopefully this month will work for you on the higher dose, i go back in may as the 100mg hasnt worked for me so think i might be put on higher dose too
keep positive    and relaxed it will happen for us all !!

Hi  Daisyej - welcome to our thread good luck on the clomid you joined a good site its so nice to chat to others going through the same, i am on my 5th month got one more pack clomid left so i have everything crossed this month keep positive    take care

Hi Everyone esle hope you all had a good weekend

love
chrissy
xx


----------



## daisyej (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey 

Sorry to hear you didnt have any follicles this month Nicnic 2311. Hopefully you will have better look this month with your increased dosage. Ill keep my fingers crossed for you.  

Im all ready taking 500mg of metformin once a day so hopefully that along with either clomid or metformin will do the trick. Im just dreading it not working.

I think everyone on here is fantastic and very strong. Im only at the beginning of my journey and find it stressful and emotionally draining. For those of you who are months even years in, i think your all great and i wish you the very best 

Quick question...When you go for your follicle tracking scan, do they tell you there and then if you have any follicles?

Em x


----------



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi all, 

Well thankfully AF arrive on Sat. So I count Sun as day 1 so started my Clomid this morning. The headaches have kicked in already! Bit concerned about AF (TMI coming up) but its very light and has almost stopped already. Not sure if this is because of miscarriage & the heavy amount of bleeding after that? Anyway, I'm counting is as AF is here so on we go with next cycle of Clomid. Just waiting for a date for my follie scan. 

Tamsin - sore nipples is a good symptom. That's what I had when I was pregnant although boobs were ok. Oh and stretching feelings below isanother good sign. This could be your month, fingers crossed. 

NicNic - Hope you're ok. Try and stay positive if you can. 

Daisyej - follicle scan is normally on day 12 but can be between day 12-14. Yes they tell you there and then if there are follicles, what size etc. If the size is good, then my clinic given you a trigger jab to make you ovulate, although I don't think all clinics do this. 

Daisy  - working nights sounds hard. I'd just fall asleep!! 

Clare x


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Hope everyone is OK!

I have finished my nights this morning and now have assignment to finish by Wednesday! Am teaching on a course tomorrow- just don't know how I'm gonna get it finished!! just thought I'd have a break and see whats happening on here!!

Hey Tamsin,   Hope your OK. I have been thinking about you lots. Wondering if you've got your . Keeping everything crossed for you             .

Hey Chrissy,  I really do feel for you. These long unpredictable cycles are a nightmare. Its so unfair isn't it. You just want to know either way. I remember the las long cycle I had last year - I just couldn't think of anything else the whole time. Try to keep your chin up. There is still every reason to think positively- this may be your . \i am really keeping my fingers crossed for you  . Really glad you enjoyed your night out. Its good to let your hair down and think of something else other than ttc! xxx

Hi NG,   Hot flushes- me too!! I wasn't really sure what was going on at first but the last 2 weeks I have woken up absolutely boiling and had to open the bedroom window- poor dh says is bl****Y freezing!!! Good job I've been on nights then!! And like you I didn't have them last month! Another wedding- you lucky thing. And another night away - at the right time- this could be really really good! hope you get lots of chances to make the most of it - iykwim.!!


Hi Clare, I hope your headache has cleared up and your feeling better. I really do wish you the best of luck with the clomid- I hope you get your  . It sounds like you need something good to happen. xx

Hi Daisyej, welcome to our thread. I think I posted you a reply in the thread you started. Please try and think positively- I wasn't sure if it would work for me and I had 2 really good follicles on my scan. The nurse showed me the follicles on the screen and explained it all to me. Good luck with the clomid- I hope it works for you. We do have a really nice thread going. I think its nice cuz lots of us take the time to reply to each person so I feel like we are really getting to know each other and are building good friendships. xx

Hi Nicnic, I am so sorry about your scan. There are some ladies who have had really good success with a 150 mg of clomid. Try to stay positive, I know its hard. I really hope it works for you this time. xx

Hi Muso, hope your headache has cleared up and your feeling better. It is hard some days and I think all of us on here have had our down days. I am really keeping my fingers crossed for the big O!! Hope you've been getting busy yourself!!! !!

Claudia, where are you- what happened- did you get your  ?- really hope you did. xx

Hi Jac, How are you- hows it going this month? xx

Hi babydust, Vicky and KD74- hope your all OK.

Whats new with me- well hot flushes- mainly while I am sleeping- very strange! We have been keeping to our plan  for  - every other day cd10-20. we are on 18 today- getting a bit fatigued with it all now- especially after working nights all weekend!! - Will have to come up with something new and exciting for tonight. All I really want is sleep! Have to finish this flipin assignment too!! and prepare teaching for tomorrow!! Here is my bvd for today ladies- hope it brings us all lots of luck and lots of bfp's- we are really overdue one on this thread!
                                      

Lots of love
daisy


----------



## babydust1811 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all

I thank you all for your good advice, its been so helpful.  just finished my first cycle of clomid 50mg so am on CD6 got my ultrasound scan on friday which will be CD 10. Im a bit clueless with things, but when is the best time for  .


----------



## clarkyj (Feb 26, 2009)

Evening ladies,

Hope your all OK.

Babydust1811 - hello, don't think Ive spoken with you before. Good luck on your first cycle and with your scan on Friday!!! 

Daisy - Sounds like you have got a lot on hun with courses and assignments!! And working nights - I'm surprised you find anytime for  !! I'm fine thanks hun, on CD23 now and waiting for test day!!! And hoping the   doesn't arrive!!! How are you feeling this month? Is this your 2nd cycle on clomid?

Clare R - Sorry to hear of your miscarriage hun. Good luck on the clomid. Sorry to hear about the headaches, i have them too and they are a nightmare. I didn't have them on 1st month but had them really bad this month. Hope they go soon for you.  

Hi Em (DaisyEJ), Good luck with clomid and welcome! Most people have the scan at around day 12 and yes if they can see them they usually tell you there and then the size of the follies etc it is intresting to see them on the monitor!   Have you got a scan booked?
I also have PCOS and have been TTC for 2.5 yrs so we are in similar situation. Good luck with it all, the girls on here are all really nice!

Chrissy - sorry you are having a long cycle again...its a nightmare...has the clomid not regulated your cycle?? Sending you  

Nicnic - really sorry to hear no follies - fingers crossed the higher dosage etc will get lots of follies next cycle!!! 

NG - Hi hope your OK. sounds like you have been busy with weddings etc! Have you been drinking or not? Ive not drank this month and still keep wondering if doing the right thing. Hope the hot flushes weren't too bad. i had a couple this month too. Your right its funny how the side effects differ each month!

Muso - hope your OK - fingers crossed that you OV this month

Tamsin - how are you Any update hun? Fingers crossed for you   . Hope your feeling better after a few days off work. What have you been up to?   

Sorry if Ive missed anyone, if I miss a couple of days I end up really behind on how everyone is doing - we have so many people in our group now - sending everyone lots of love    I'm sure it wont be long now for one of us     

As for me, I'm on CD23 now and waiting to do a test - i feel no different this month...but i also don't feel like   is on her way, so god knows! I'm sure i will find out soon enough!! We went to our caravan this weekend and had a nice few days there. 
Ive another friend to add to the pregnant list so thats 4 really close friends and about 3 people around me at work. 1 of the girls went on maternity leave on Friday, I bought her the cutest little outfit! Talking about shopping i was a bit naughty today  and bought a Tomee Tipee nappy bag thing!! It was on offer in Asda for £10 instead of £30 so i couldn't resist! Silly i know!!!  

Anyway thats enough of me rambling on, hope your all OK - keep thinking positive and lets get some great news for one of us soon!!    

Love 
Jac
x


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning ladies

Sorry I've not been on for a couple of days. I wrote a lovely post last night, pressed post and went to the loo, came back and the internet had gone down!!!    So will try again now.....

Daisy - thanks so much for all the   support. How are you getting on with nights, writing assignments and  ? I really don't know how you do all of it, you're a super star! So you are cd19 today not too much longer hun   keeping everything crossed for you this month. As you said we are really overdue a  on this thread. Sending you loads of   for this month hun   that you get your    xxx

Jac - so glad to hear from you. CD24 today? Not long now. I keep reading that there are loads of people that get their  and don't feel any different, I have to keep reminding myself of this   . Sorry that you are being surrounded by the bumps, I know it's great for them, but it's not great for you sending you a big    . Really hope this is your month hun, we need some  sending you loads of   and   for your  xx

Babydust - best of luck for Friday and the scan. I was told that on Clomid you can O 5-10 days after your last tablet (cd6). Will you be having the Hcg injections? If so the nurse will tell you when to  , normally the day before the scan and two days following the scan. Sending you loads of   for this month hun and for your  x

Clare - thanks for the support re my random kind of symptoms! Hope that Clomid doesn't treat you too badly this month. Drinking loads of water really helped me with the headaches that I had on Clomid. Sending you lots of   for this month hun xx

Nicnic- so sorry you didn't have a follie   I'm sure you will have a two or three next time and that will be your month    . Sending you some really strong   for some lovely follies and a  really soon xx

Chrissy - thanks for all the support hun   . How are you feeling? Any news hun? I know you just want to know either way. I'm   for a  for you, we are overdue one on this thread so you never know you could be the start of our run of good luck and  xxx

NG - thanks to you too hun for the   support   Another weekend away and at a good time! That's a really good thing a cheeky weekend away is what everyone needs   Really hope that this month is your month hun, like I've been saying we are really overdue one. Sending you lots and lots of   and   for your  xxx

daisyej - I know the others have already answered your question but yes they will tell you while they are doing the scan and even show you on the screen. It's a really cool thing to see what is going on and see the follies. Sending you loads of luck for the scan and some lovely follies    xx

Muso - how are you getting on? Any sign of O this month? Really hope you haven't been having too many s/e from the clomid. Drinking lots of water really does help with the headaches. Sending you some   for this month hun and your  x

KD74 / Claudia / Vicky - are you okay?   Hope you are all okay. Sending you lots of   xxx

Hope I haven't missed anyone, if I have sorry and sending anyone reading lots of   

Well as for me I'm now CD30! I'm still having the mild cramping feelings and am now just waiting for af to arrive! The nipples are still sore but (.)(.) are no different. I really don't know how to feel this month. As I said, before Clomid I was a 30 day cycle so af could turn up later today or tomorrow. Last month was a 28 day cycle but guess that was due to the Clomid?! 

I don't keep hpt in the house because it just makes me want to test   . I think I will wait out today and then maybe test tomorrow. It's just if af turns up I'm sad but by doing a test and getting a BFN it somehow feels so much worse than coming on. I've been knicker checking like a mad woman but nothing - yet!! What do you all think I should do? Wait until tomorrow and do a test or just wait another 3-4 days and test if af hasn't turned up? I'm just worried that any Clomid in my system has maybe made my cycle longer? 

I'm feel a lot more calm than I did last week. I'm off to see my pg bf friend tomorrow so have really been trying to say positive. The only thing that worries me is if af turns up today I'm gonna be a little upset and then have to go see her and her 7 mth bump. I know I have to get over this   . 

I went wedding dress shopping with my sister on Sunday. She got her dress and looked lovely. I however looked like a whale when I was trying on dresses   . I am really going to have to loose weight or Green Peace will be trying to save me   

Anyway ladies I'm   that we get these long awaited  we really need some to keep up the   xxx

Here is my dance hoping it brings loads of  to us all.......


                                                                                                                                                                      

Tamsin xxx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi,
I have got my prescription of 50mg clomid ready to take when i have period, am going back to the consultant in august after 4 months on it, i asked her about follicle tracking and she said she didn't need to do it, am going to hosp day21 of cycle for blood test. am nervous about taking clomid due to the 10% chance of twins as i was prev preg with twin girls who died after prem labour.

Good luck to us all starting clomid!!

Anj x


----------



## daisyej (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey all,

Little late I know but hope you all had a nice weekend  I didnt do much, just enjoyed the nice weather.

Thank you for answering my questions, I guess its just hold on and hopefully enjoy the ride from here on in.... Whatevers happens or comes up along the way im sure ill cope  Its all for a good cause.

Clarkyj - I was given a form to book my scan and i was given 2 blood test forms. I was told on day 2 go for a blood test and call to book my scan. I was told i would be scanned on day 12, 14 and 16 then on day 21 have another blood test.

I will have this every month until they get the dosage right from what he said.

Anyways I should get back to work....Have nice day everyone 

Em x


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Afternoon ladies!   

I am being very naughty being ff cuz should really be doing my assignment. Got to finish it tonight!!

Tamsin   I know this sounds like a cop out but only you can decide whether its right or not for you to test. You need to think carefully. I tested last month and was heartbroken by bfn- so am determined not to do it this time, but prob will. If you can put up with the suspense it prob better to wait- if you can, having said that I'm not sure I could! I really hope it turns out to be a   for you. I have got everything crossed.
You made me laugh - a whale needing to be rescued by green peace!!-I don't think so! You look very beautiful and very slim in your photo. You should not put yourself down so much- life is too short!
I Hope it goes OK with your bf. It is always hard for us girls. It is unfair the way ttc changes our friendships isn't it. I saw my friend this morning and her 8 month old baby. We work together and were ttc at the same time but she got natural bfp after a year. she said she was looking forward to spending some time shopping on her own without the baby tomorrow and then apologised to me cuz she said it sounded ungrateful. I hate the way it makes my friends guarded in what they say- they should be able t say anything without having to feel the need to apologise. Try to enjoy seeing your friend- I know its hard -if only we could wear special glasses that we we looked through them all pregnant peoples bumps would dissappear!! 

Hi Anj,  welcome to our thread. I am so sorry about the loss of your little girls, that must have been dreadful. I am not surprised you feel nervous. I wonder if you could pay for a follicle tracking scan privately? It might be worth asking. I hope clomid works for you. xx

Hi Daiseyej, they are scanning you on all those days- wow! looks like i am only getting scanned once in the whole of my 6 months!! Really hope they get the dosage right. wishing you lots of luck with the clomid.xx 

Hi Jac, CD23- you are almost there- 4 days ahead of me! glad you had a nice break at your caravan- isn't it lovely to relax and think of something else! I think its hard to read anything into symptoms before otd anyway- cuz pg symptoms and clomid SE are very similar. Therefore if you don't feel any different I wouldn't worry- doesn't mean anything either way. I am sorry your surrounded by pg ladies- as I said to Tamsin- I would like to invent some type of special glasses that filter out all pg bumps!!! I am keeping everything crossed this turns into a BFP for you.   . xx

Hi babydust- good luck with your scan. I was told 2-3 times a week every week! But me and dh have aimed to bd every other day from cd10-20. xx


Well ladies you are right- am absolutely knackered this week. Have worked fri, sat, sun for last 2 weekends so cant wait til this weekend when I can see my dh properly. Only time he has seen me is for   when i got in from work!! since finished nights on Mon have been glued to this computer trying to write this flippin assignment apart from teaching on this course this morning (oh and a sneaky quick lunch with my friend!)! I would really like some 'me' time too. 
We are off to London on Saturday to grand designs show - was booked before planning permission was refused but should still be good though!

Had another hot flush last night! Had to get out bed at 4 am and open window- drank a pint of water straight down!! Dh complained it was freezing again but i felt tropical!!

Have some strange twinges going on in my lower abdomen too. But I had those last month and it was a   so not reading anything into it!


Hey Chrissy,  I really do feel for you. These long unpredictable cycles are a nightmare. Its so unfair isn't it. You just want to know either way. I remember the las long cycle I had last year - I just couldn't think of anything else the whole time. Try to keep your chin up. There is still every reason to think positively- this may be your . \i am really keeping my fingers crossed for you  . Really glad you enjoyed your night out. Its good to let your hair down and think of something else other than ttc! xxx

Hi NG,  Hot flushes- me too!! I wasn't really sure what was going on at first but the last 2 weeks I have woken up absolutely boiling and had to open the bedroom window- poor dh says is bl****Y freezing!!! Good job I've been on nights then!! And like you I didn't have them last month! Another wedding- you lucky thing. And another night away - at the right time- this could be really really good! hope you get lots of chances to make the most of it - iykwim.!!


Hi Clare, I hope your headache has cleared up and your feeling better. I really do wish you the best of luck with the clomid- I hope you get your  . It sounds like you need something good to happen. xx

Hi Nicnic, I am so sorry about your scan. There are some ladies who have had really good success with a 150 mg of clomid. Try to stay positive, I know its hard. I really hope it works for you this time. xx

Hi Muso, hope your headache has cleared up and your feeling better. It is hard some days and I think all of us on here have had our down days. I am really keeping my fingers crossed for the big O!! Hope you've been getting busy yourself!!! !!

Claudia, where are you- what happened- did you get your  ?- really hope you did. xx

Hi Nicnic, I am so sorry about your scan. There are some ladies who have had really good success with a 150 mg of clomid. Try to stay positive, I know its hard. I really hope it works for you this time. xx

Hi Muso, hope your headache has cleared up and your feeling better. It is hard some days and I think all of us on here have had our down days. I am really keeping my fingers crossed for the big O!! Hope you've been getting busy yourself!!! !!

Claudia, where are you- what happened- did you get your  ?- really hope you did. xx

Hi KD74 and Vicky- hope your both OK

Hope your all enjoying the lovely spring weather!

Lots of love 
Daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Evening ladies

Just a little update. Have had some light pink after going to the loo (sorry TMI). I guess af will turn up tomorrow. I didn't think it would be a BFP this month but I just feel so sad and I don't know what to do. I can hardly see the screen for the tears. I know we are all in the same boat but I can't help but want to know why? When will it be my turn. The pain off a BFN just hurts so much.

Wishing all you testers all the luck in the world. We need a BFP really soon on this thread.

Tamsin x


----------



## muso (Apr 9, 2009)

Tama - Big hugs for you and your tears. We all feel your pain and are clinging to the hope that ALL of us WILL get our own BFPs at some point but the waiting does seem unbearable at times. xxxx

Daisy22 - Any sign of the BFP? Fingers crossed for you hun.

Chrissy, My longest cycle was 8 months, and even then I had to take provera to make AF arrive in the end. I really hope that BFP appears soon for you.


NG:   I wish I had a night away to look forward to! Hubby promised me a spa break for my Xmas present but so far nothing has been booked. I'll believe it when I see a pig flying! Enjoy it and the BDing!!


Hi Daisyej: I only joined this group a couple of weeks ago and everyone is very friendly. I am also on my first cycle and am desperately hoping for some signs of OV this week and then a BFP in 2 weeks. I hope the same happens for you.



Hope everyone else is ok.

Me: I am now onto CD13 and still absolutely no signs of OV. I am very 'dry' (TMI) down below and my BBT hasn't shown a spike yet. I am trying so hard to stick to my low GI diet - I only have a BMI of 20 but am trying anything to promote balanced hormones and fertility. Brown pasta/rice, fruit, veg, red bush tea, no fizzy drinks etc. I am also training for the Bristol 10K run in 2 weeks so running lots of miles at the moment! I am loving it and can't wait to get my exercise 'fix' each day!

Any news from anyone tonight?

Muso. xxx


----------



## clarkyj (Feb 26, 2009)

Evening ladies, 

Tamsin - so sorry your upset. I hope it isn't your AF tomorrow  , i know how frustrating it is hun! Just try and think forward to the next month, i know its all the same over again but at least you are doing something about it and trying your best! Keep us posted, but keep your chin up and keep    for that    ^bundle.
Yes I'm day 24 today, but trying hard to forget about it but thats hard!!!  xxx

Hi Daisy - Only 4 days between our cycles! Keep me posted on how you are doing. Did you have 28 day cycle last month. Did you have regular AF before Clomid?? I didn't mine were up the wall, but last month was 27 days so will see how we go this month. Fingers crossed for  

Hi Em - Good luck with the scans, a few of the other girls have had regular scans like that. I think its really useful as you get a full picture of where you are up to.   I only had  one scan and then consultant said doseage 50mg was right and just to continue without any scans or bloods! Don't know if thats a good or bad thing! I tried to get on NHS list for a scan but they wont do it as Ive not gone through the fertility clinic. Good luck and keep us all posted x

Just on that point....did you ladies have to wait a long time to be referred to NHS fertility clinics??

Hi Anj -welcome to the group. So sorry to hear about your twins, that must have been a terrible time. Good luck and fingers crossed for you on the clomid!!!  

Hi Muso - sounds like you are being a good girl and doing everything healthy etc,.... i think this is something i need to start. Although me weight is ok now, i still need to eat healthier i think!! Good luck for the 10k run!!!  I wouldnt have a cat in hells chance of running 10k so good for you hun!!!

Evening to everyone else, hope your all week and trying to stay positive!!!     

Jac
x


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Evening Ladies.

Tamsin,   I am so very sorry. I wish I was there in person do I could give a huge big hug but this will have to do...                                

I know how hard it is- I really do. It is just so damm unfair. I know you wern't expecting a bfp- but its still hurts. Like we said a few days ago though- try to be positive for this cycle- there is every reason to think it will work. I know its hard at the moment. xx You will be a mummy soon- I am sure of it.xx

hi Jac, I have had 28/9 day cycles for about 6 months now (with acupuncture). last month was my 1st on clomid. I am not sure how long this one will be- have a feeling it will be shorter as i think I ovulated around day11- very early. But have read that ovulation usually takes place 5-10 days after finishing clomid pills so this could be right. Trying to be more relaxed about ovulation testing though- I must not obsess about it!!
I saw my GP in april 08. Saw Gynae's July 08. Had all tests under gynaes- HSG and ultrasound. At last gynae appt when prescribed clomid I was told that I am now under assissted conception unit, my consultant stays the same. Not sure if she only sees pts refered for fertility probs anyway.

Hi Muso, I am on day 19 today so a little way off otd. CD13 is still early for ovulation- I'm sure it will happen soon. Glad your enjoying your exesice- please can you send me some enthusiasm my way- I am lagging with so much going on. xx

Look how much I have written today- Do you think I could be using ff to avoid writing my assignment- mmmm I wonder. Its almost finished but better try and do a bit more cuz got to hand it in tomorow!!

Lots of Love from daisy


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hello Ladies - so sorry I haven't been able to catch up but I'm not at home - we're away for a couple of weeks while the builders are in.
Have managed to get on line tonight and just wanted to say hi - I'm okay and not pg - never mind.  On the + side - at least I know that Clomid is working.  Quick word to Tamsin - sweetie I really want to give you a hug  - I know what your going through and it hurts just to read your words as even though I have my little miracle I have not forgotten the pain of those 6 years.  You must believe that it will happen and once you've given Clomid a chance and still not had your BFP - you can look at your other options - but it will happen.  
That goes for every one else too.
Hello to Daisy too - hope you've finished your assignment.

I want to go home!

Will catch up with everyone when I get back home - I'm sure there will be lots to read.  Positive thoughts girls and lots of   ( I wish I had the bloody energy!) 

Claudia


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi everyone, what a gorgeous sunny day!

Tamsin - I can imagine how down you feel and that philosophy isn't much comfort, but try and think that every cycle that passes is one step closer to your BFP.

Hopefully May will be a better month for us all    Sending lots of positive vibes and happy thoughts to everyone    New month, a fresh start!

Had my first private cons appt last night and am still Clomid-less.  Grrrr    Mr Trew wanted to do more tests to rule out any issues with my tubes and ovaries, so straight away I had a blood test done (AMH and E2?) and an internal ultrasound.  The woman doing the ultrasound said it looks like I have PCOS.  Hmmm.  On the positive side of things I did have a couple of good-sized follicles (10mm I think?  I should've asked her to print out a photo!).  I also have to have an HSG which sounds like it could be uncomfortable (on top of the discomfort felt when forking out £900 for the tests and 15 mins with Mr T!).  Appt for HSG isn't until 12/4 as apparently I have to abstain for two weeks leading up to it?

Looking forward to a long weekend away in Bucharest, although DH not happy about the abstinence...


----------



## muso (Apr 9, 2009)

Wooohooooo! I think I might OV soon!

I POAS this evening just before getting in the bath and then spent 10mins watching a faint line appear! It is the first time EVER a line has appeared on anything I've peed on and am therefore a little too excited!

I am going to do it again tomorrow and hope that it has got darker. Hubby's back in a little while and so I am off to slip into something a little LESS comfortable for some serious    

HE HE HE!

Take a peek here: http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/25001075 password *wump*

/links


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

evening girls  

not been online for a few days again and it seems like i have missed loads again!!

Tama - so sorry it looks like AF has arrived     we all know exactly how you are feeling.  i know its not much comfort but try and look at the positives - you have ovulated this month without clomid (as AF has shown her ugly face ) and next month you are back on clomid again, so there is every chance it will work for you.  take a few days to gather your thoughts and emotions so you feel strong and positive again for next month.     

Daisy - where on earth do you find the time for anything   clomid makes me so sleepy that i struggle to stay awake when i get home from work!  hope you got the assignment finished in time.  thankfully no hot flushes during the night like you, but they always happen at work - i'm sure my work mates think i am going round the bend  .  London and the show sounds fun - have a great time 

Muso - woohoo, well done you on OV   time to get busy  .  on the 'dry' issue, unfortunately that is just another damn s/e of clomid  .  i have read about some girls using pre-seed which can help, don't use it myself but thinking if we get a bfn this month i might try it next as it is meant to help  .  but not trying to think that far ahead trying to be   for this month!

Jac - not really been drinking since been on the clomid, the odd glass of wine when we have been out for a meal though.  but the last wedding we were at on 18 april was CD1 so i thought i know i'm not pg and i wasn't starting clomid until the next day so i let my hair down and had one too many glasses of wine!!  i will prob have a couple of glasses this weekend, but not too much and that will be it.  nobody has told me not to drink, but for me i just feel it is the right thing to do.

nicnic - sorry to hear there were no follies  .  i hope they get the dose right for you this month  

Em - welcome to the thread    good luck with whatever pill you are taking   i don't think i could cope with not knowing what i was taking, but well done you for being brave enough to do the trial.  i hope it works for you  

Chrissy - hope you are ok, any news yet?  

ClareR - good luck with clomid this month  .  hope headaches are not too bad  

Babydust - on my first cycle i was scanned CD10 and told not to BMS before the scan.  they want to be sure i didn't overstimulate in my first month.  once i was scanned and it showed everything ok i was told to BMS.  the advice from most people is at least every 2nd day from CD10.  hope the scan goes well for you and let us know how you get on  

Anj - good luck with the clomid and hope you don't get too many s/e.  so sorry to hear of your loss  , can't imagine how i would cope with that.  so good to hear you feel strong enough to try again  

Claudia - welcome back    hope you get back home soon!

KD74 - i had to have HSG too.  a lot of clinics like to do it before they prescribe clomid to make sure your tubes etc are all clear.  i have to say it wasn't the most pleasent experience i've had!  but everyone differs and don't read to much about how other girls have found the test to me, as it does vary a lot, and all you will achieve is making yourself anxious.  they need you to abstain for 2 weeks to make sure you won't be pg!  hope it goes well for you and let us know how you get on 

well this has been some size of a post!! there are so many of us girlies now, hope i didn't miss anyone  .  well dh got home last night so time to get on with all the   now!! 

NG


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Evening ladies,

I am sorry, not feeling myself tonight. feeling a bit down in the dumps and sorry for myself.


Hi Tamsin, Big hug for you today  . Hope your ok. thinking of you.

Hi NG, good luck with the  .XX

Hi Muso,   on the stick. I felt the same the first time  I got a positive opk- enjoy the  ! xx

Hi KD74- sorry about the PCOS. I have it 2. Good news about your follicles though. Good luck with the HSG- do you actually mean 12/4 or 12/05? 

I took my poor old grandma in for her hysterectomy today. All went went- just got back from seeing her.

Got the assignment in. Thank god. Not sure if it will pass only finished flippin thing at midnight last night. Maybe that accounts for todays mood- I'm tired.

Fed up of 2ww's. spend my whole life- waiting for ovulation, AF or appts. Feel like i'm never gonna be a mummy. Going to be a smelly old lady who lives in a dusty old house with lots of cats that smells of wee! Sorry for being a self indulgent misery guts- take no notice!

Hopefully back to old self tommorow.


----------



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi all, 

Well day 4 of Clomid. Headaches have passed and I'm now on hot flushes during the night!! I'm off camping this weekend so hopefully the flushes should keep me nice and warm in the tent! 

Scan booked for next Fri morn. 

Daisy - hope you're ok. Keep positive. Glad you finished your work on time. 

KD74 - sorry to hear about PCOS, I have PCOS too. Good news on your follies though. 

Hope everyone else is ok. Gotta go to a meeting now
Clare


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls
Hope you all ok and having a good week
just a quick one today as not got long been a busy few days
keep positive it will happen soon for us heres to a positive may                   

Tamsin - keep positive big    for you so sorry again i know its so hard this awful journey but it has to get better soon

Hi NG - hope things ok with you, and you keeping up the   we will all be glad for a rest when it happens!!!

Hi Daisy22 - keep positive it makes you feel better!!   hope you having a good week lots of      

Hi Everyone else catch up soon
love
chrissy
xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Okay ladies I've cried for England, now I'm taking the fertility bull by the horns and being as   as I can for round 2 of Clomid!

Daisy- babe, sorry you are feeling down. I've sent you a pm but wanted you to know that I'm sending you a BIG   and hoping you are soon feeling better. It's hard when you are trying so hard to be brave and keep   , some days you just need to let go and embrace the 'low' and you can then try to get back to your positive self. I hope you have some time off this weekend to chill out and relax. We can't all be SuperWoman all the time, this is a tough road and you need to give yourself a break. YOU WILL GET YOUR  I really do believe that. Sending you loads and loads of       . This month isn't over and we are due a  so fingers crossed you'll be screaming from the roof tops really soon that you are UTD! Take care xxxx

Chrissy - hope you are okay. Have a wonderful weekend. Sending you loads of     for this month. We are well overdue a  and I'm sure you'll be getting yours really soon.      xxxx

Clare - enjoy the camping, hope the weather is nice for you but like you say you have the hot flushes to keep you warm plus I'm sure that some  will keep you both warm too!!!   Sending you lots of   for this month xx

NG - hope you are okay hun. Enjoy the weekend with dh and all your    . I know what you mean about this thread growing it takes me 30 minutes just to read back and make sure I haven't missed anyone! Sending you loads of     for this month xxx

Muso - well done on the O, that's wonderful news!! Well I can guess what you are doing this weekend  Have fun and fingers crossed this is your month    xx

Jac - hope you are doing well. Have a great weekend. Sending you lots of      xxx

Babydust - how are you? Hope everything is okay. Have a lovely weekend. Sending you lots of   xx

Claudia - thanks for the positive words. It's just very hard sometimes to believe that you will ever get pg but like you say you have to keep on believing that it will happen. Hope you get home soon, it must be a nightmare not being in your own home. Hope you have a great weekend. Sending you lots of   for this cycle xx

KD74- sorry to hear about the PCOS   . I too had to have a HSG done, I have to say I got myself all worked up before hand but it was 15 minutes and all over. I didn't really feel anything and no pain after. It is a bit like having a smear test done. Make sure you take a pad to wear after, the ones they dish out at the hospital are like nappies!!  You'll be just fine   Sending you lots of luck for the test and loads of   for this cycle. I'm sure you can have some   just use a condom   xxx

Em/daisyej Hope you are okay and this cycle is going well. Have a great weekend and I'm sending you lots of   xx

Anj - so sorry to hear about your twins that is just heart breaking   . Glad you a feeling back on track and ready to try again.   that you get your  really soon. Have a lovely weekend xx

Nicnic - hope you are feeling a little better. Have a great weekend. I'm sending you a mega load of    for the coming month and   you have some lovely big follies and get your  really soon. xxx

Hope I haven't missed anyone. Sorry if I have   . Sending all reads loads of   xxx

As for me I'm feeling okay and trying to focus on my coming cycle. The bleed is full today so tomorrow is cd2 so will be starting the tablets again, I will then have a tracking scan done around cd12 and if there are between 1-4 follies I'll get the Hcg injection. Really   that it works this month but like everyone keeps telling me I will just have to wait and see. 

The doctor told me to take more time off work, my BP is very high again and he suggested that I take another 2 weeks off. This is will mean that I can be away from pg ladies at work and really try to relax and stay calm this cycle. I have to say I feel calm just knowing that I will be home and can focus on me and dh. 

I've been for an hour and a half brisk walk with my dogs this afternoon and enjoyed a late lunch in the sun when I got home. I'm having homemade smoothies for breakfast and lunch in a bid to kick-start my diet. I have an under active thyroid so my weight is a pain in the bum to shift. I really want to loose 18-20 pounds over the next 4/5 months so will have to be good and avoid pizza (it's my down fall!!). 

So that's me! Really hoping there are some  in the next week or so. We are well overdue one on this thread. I kind of feel that it will suddenly happen and there will be a snowball effect.......WE ARE ALL GOING TO  E MUMMIES SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!

                                                                                                                                                                                               

Hope you all have wonderful weekends, filled with sunny skies, smiles and loads of   

Tamsin xxxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi everyone   

Thanks for sharing your experiences of the HSG.  Daisy you are so sharp! (even with everything you've got going on!)  Yes, I meant to say 12/5.

Wishing you all a lovely relaxing holiday weekend with lots of        


Kerryn


----------



## muso (Apr 9, 2009)

Got a stronger OV line yesterday and then another faint one today so I don't know what is going on! Maybe PCO and clomid are just teasing me and there is no egg after all! (just me bloomin luck as I am sure I am cursed in the TTC department) - sorry feeling a bit negative today.

Hubby was more interested in heading off to a male version of a baby shower tonight than BDing so I am home alone and possibly OVing...... GGGGGRRRRRRHHHHHH! mEN!!!!!

He better be home tomorrow or else they'll be trouble!

Sorry to rant - need to get it off my chest before I cry.  

Muso. xxxx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Hey Tamsin.   Thank you so much for your support. I think we've all had a rough week. I am putting all my enery into the bvd now! I really want you to get your  . You so deserve to be a mummy. I really hope this is the cycle for you hun- keeping everything crossed  -grow follies grow grow grow nice and big!!!!!

Hi Muso, Ov testing kits can cause so much trouble- believe me I know! Try not to get too stressed with exact timings- from what I have read- every other day around the bigO should be good enough as sperm can Live inside us for quite a few days. I think they also add to the stress- is it now is it now. I know its hard but try to relax a bit. I have this month and feel better for it- apart from wednesday's blip!!
Good luck.

Hi Chrissy- how are things with you? Any news yet? Are you still waiting for the evil old bag to turn up?

Hi Clare- Camping- Oh your much braver than me- I'm afraid I like the comfy life- bit of a girl really!! was your scan today or did you mean next friday. Hope it all goes well. xx

Hey Jac- my sort of cycle buddy!! How are you? Any signs of the evil witch- I hope not hope she gets the message- she's just not welcome around here! 

Hi NG- really hope your enjoying the wedding! Have lots of fun!!xx

Hi babydust, KD74 and NICNIC- hope your all ok.

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone.

I am a lot happier today. I think wednesday was a self indulgent blip!! A bit too tired I think.
I am off to london tomorow for grand designs show- should be really good.

Lots of love to everybody
off to cook in bed again now(hot flushes bad at night!!!!!)
Daisy


----------



## muso (Apr 9, 2009)

I am on CD18 of clomid first round and POAS for OPK last wednesday and got a faint line, I then did Thursday and got a strnger line (almost as dark as control line) so presumed that was OV day. I then tested again yesterday and this morning and am still getting a faint line! Does this mean that due to PCO and hormone levels they are unreliable (I have read this somewhere) and therefore I got my hopes up for OV happeneing and actually it hasn't at all?

I am so desparate for the clomid to work and am not good at being patient so just want to know if my body has worked this month.

Thanks for reading.

XXX


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls
hope you all having a good weekend 

i been to a christening today little boy he is geoorgeous it has to be our turn soon!!

having a chill out in front of telly now and  relaxing tomorrow

Hi Tamsin - hope you feeling better you enjoy the break from work chill out girl and have some relaxation

Hi daisy - hope you had a good time in london and keep your spirits up we need some BFP this month

Hi Ng - hope you ok - and things ok for you keep    

Hi Muso - good luck for this month

Hi everyone else take care
chrissy
xx


----------



## clarkyj (Feb 26, 2009)

Evening Ladies

Hope your all ok and enjoying Bank holiday weekend.  

Just a quick update....     !!!!!!!!! I waited until Saturday and day 28 to do my PT. And was well and truely gutted. I have no signs of   arriving but i also didnt feel pg! 

I have had a crap day yesterday and today....well me and DH went to see we will rock you at the theatre which was amazing but apart from that I was in the worst mood and just wanted to lock myself in my bedroom - which i have done for most of today! 

I just feel like there is no hope, after all this time, doing all the things i should do - still no joy!! I would feel better if I had come on so I can start 3rd cycle of clomid but now im just in limbo land!!  !!! It dosent help either that im not scanned as i feel i working blind with clomid not knowing if it worked or not this cycle!

Anyway sorry ladies for winging, im generally positive and cant believe i have been like this yesterday and today. I dont even want to speak to people. Thanks for listening and sorry ive not done all individuals - off to carry on sulking!   

FIngers crossed though that one of us gets   we really need one of us to have some luck to keep the rest of us going!!!        


Jac
xx


----------



## muso (Apr 9, 2009)

Hugs to you ClarkyJ - I have felt exactly the same as you these past two days and am also not being monitored at all with my clomid. I thought I might have OVd but now am doubting it and am fed up with the whole thing.....it is just NOT FAIR!

I am fit, healthy, not over weight, non smoker, non drinker (now) and have lots of    so why do I have to have PCO?

I just don't understand how God can be so cruel to good people. My mum is being ordaned as a priest next month so I have a good mind to question her about her beliefs in relation to my problems!!!


Gggggrrrrr!


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

hi ladies,
Just a quickie as off to work.

Jac, big hug for you   . I know just how you feel. Its heartbreaking and being in limbo is the worst of it. I am not being scanned either and it does feel starnge not knowing what is going on in there. There is still hope for you yet Jac, its not over til the   is actually here. may be worth doing another pt in another couple of days.  . Dont worry about talking to us. That is what this support is for. It does us good to get it out somewhere with people who understand. 

Hi Muso, I agree, Its just not fair. Its hard to understand how so many people who dont want children or are unable to look after them properly get pregnant just like that. We must stay positive though, lots of ff friends get pregnant every week. It will happen for us to I' sure of it.

Hey Chrissy, Hope you have had a lovely bank holiday. What is happening with your cycle? did   turn up in the end?

Hey Tamsin,  . How are you? are you having a lovely bank holiday? Hope you have done lots of lovely things with dh.
Have you started the clomid? Hows it going?


Hi to all the other ladies. Hope your all OK and enjoying the bank holiday.

My brother and his girlfriend came down from bradford for the weekend- nice to see them today.
London was fab- just what we needed- a day together.

I am on day 25 today. No signs of anything other than like a woman possessed. Have been in a foul grumpy mood! Poor dh. Has been out all afternoon- hope he comes home! Could be clomid, PMT (most likely cause) or that I'm on nights again (prob contributing factor!)
Not convinced will be bfp this month- I think the   is on her way. I hope I'm wrong-but I'll keep you all posted.

Lots of love daisy


----------



## daisyej (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Just a quick hi before I head off for work. I havent had time to read through the posts I have missed over the past few days so I hope everyone is doing ok 

Im a little confused about some supplements im taking and whether I should be taking them or not. I have read alot of conflicting information so I thought I would ask the experts 

I am taking Q10 - 30mg once a day, Evening primrose - 1050mg once a day, Zinc - 15mg once a day, Vit B complex once a day, Magnesium - 300mg once a day and Folic acid - 400g once a day. I thought this would be ok but I mentioned it too my friend and she gasped in horror. Apparently I shouldnt be taking all of those while trying to conceive as they will harm the baby when I fall pregnant and may even stop me conceiving....I had a look on the net earlier and there is alot of yes and no's so any personal experience would be great. 

I start taking provera today to induce my period so If it is the case I should stop taking them now....

If anyone has any ideas or suggestions then that would be great.

Again hope everyone is ok and had a nice bank holiday 

Em xx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

just a quick message as i don't have time for personal messages just now   sorry

had a fab time at the wedding and now i have a week off work so enjoying the time off, spending some quality time with dh.  should be ovulating today, so fingers crossed this is the month - 3rd time lucky!  i have a really stupid question - can you have too much bms?   i have asked this question in another thread as well.  dh is determined this will be the month and wants to bms every morning and night   (sorry for tmi!), and i'm concerned that it might be too much - plus i need a rest, lol!!


----------



## clarkyj (Feb 26, 2009)

Evening Ladies, 

Hope everyone is OK. I cant do individuals as off to bed soon, but will catch up tomorrow. 

I did another test on Monday as still hadn't come on but still  !!

Anyway, i was feeling down again today and fed up with everything (thanks for everyones kind words and support) i called my consultant as he had asked me to keep record of periods. As of today I'm on day 31 and no AF. He advised if my periods were not regular then he may up my dose to 100MG. Anyway his secretary said she would call me back but no call as of this evening.

I came home and told hubby and he said do another test, i said there was no point as would be   and i knew that it was a waste of time and money. Anyway he said no i will go and get you one from Asda - he went out (during the big united match) and came home with test. I waited an hour or two and was on here and on fbook - really not bothered about seeing another negative test!

I did the test, not even watching the window as i truly believed it would be negative but OH MY GOD it wasn't!!!!!!!!!!!!         i seriously can not believe it!!! I had totally convinced myself it was going to be negative and after already doing 2 tests

Although I'm in massive shock !!!!!!!!!!! - don't believe it etc, i will do another test in the morning (Ive done 2 in the last hour)! 
I had to let you all know, sorry to give you the full in and outs but if it can happen to me then it can happen to you all and we needed some good news on here and def a   i just never imagined it would be me first. 
Also i don't want to sound like the people we all have around us at work, but i want to give you all the update as soon as i knew to keep you all positive - we haven't told anyone yet - so your privileged ha 

Fingers crossed for all of you, stick at it ladies    .....there was me reading about IVF 2 hrs ago!!!! 

I will keep you posted 

Love 
Jac
xxx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Oh my god Jac!!! 
  

Congratulations. 

I am so pleased for you. Our 1st ever  on our little thread!!  
I wish you a healthy and happy 9 months! Well done chick.

Hey, Tamsin, How are you- Hope your OK honey. xx

Hi NG, I think they recomend every other day as this allows enough time for sperm 'stock' (iykwim) to be replenished . Any longer and they get crushed . This is only based on what I have read! I'm sure others may disagree.

Hi Em, I'm not really sure about all of the supplements you are on. Maybe you should speak to your clinic to check which ones are ok.

Hope everyone else is Ok

Lots of love

Daisy


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Wooooo hoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations Jac!!!!!!!!!! 

That is TERRIFIC news, and such a positive boost for us all. You and DH must be on 

Thanks for sharing, it's put a smile on my face! Congratulations 

Hi Muso - I'm hearin' ya! I feel exactly the same re; healthy non-smoker/drinker, etc. What I try to focus on is that all those characteristics will help me have a healthy pregnancy and healthy baby that grows into a healthy child. Stick with it!

Hi Em - as Daisy says, check with your clinic in case anything clashes with the provera and clomid, but I can tell you that none of these supplements would be harmful for a baby! Look at the contents of a Pregnacare supplement for reassurance:
http://www.auravita.com/products/aura/VITB10476.asp

One thing on the EPO - I believe this is best taken in the first phase of your cycle, prior to OV, then in the second phase change to linseed/flaxseed oil. Reason being EPO helps balance estrogen (which dominates first phase) wherease flaxseed helps balance progesterone (which dominates second phase).

The only thing you need to be careful of if you decide to take a multi-vit is that most contain vitamin A derived from animal livers which is a no-no for pregnancy as livers contain high levels of toxins. Beta-carotene derived from plant sources is the safe version of vitamin A. Pregnancy supplements contain beta-carotene.

You can read more about vit A here:
http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/vitamin-a-000331.htm

/links


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello

Just wanted to send a massive CONGRATULATIONS to Jac. That is wonderful news       . Here's to a wonderful 8/9mths for you, dh and baby xxxx

Daisy hope you are okay? Any news yet? With our first  I'm sure there will be more to follow. Really hoping you are next with you  . I'm cd7 today, have had head aches but tough wood that's about it. Really hope you are okay sending you lots of    xx

NG - how are you hun? Hope you are well. Sending you loads of   for this month xxx

kd74 hope you are okay. Sending you lots of   xx

Muso - hope you are okay. Sending you lots of   xx

Em - I take a pre pregnancy tablet which has everything in you need in just one tablet. They are Boots own called Mum to be plus. Sending you loads of   for this month xxx

Chrissy - any news from you hun? Hope you are okay. Sending you lots of   xxx

Hope I haven't missed anyone. xx

As for me still feeling a little low at time but really trying to be   this month. I guess I've just gotten to the stage where all my hope has been used up. Sorry, self indulgent moment!

Really hoping Jac's BFP kick starts our thread and that we'll soon have a run on  
Tamsin x


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

didn't want to read and run!  congratulations Jac, fantastic news      .  so happy for you.  you will have given us all a positive boost, lets hope it's the first of many BFPs on this thread!

keep us posted with how you are doing

x


----------



## mango200 (Mar 5, 2009)

That's fantastic news Jac. Congratulations!!! Maybe the baby dance is working at last!

I've just started my second course of Clomid. The first course obviously didn't work-in fact my period came on CD24 which was a horrible surprise.
I'm now back in the UK living with the in-laws. No job and more importantly no specialist! I don't even have a GP yet although I am in the process of registering. I really feel like I'm doing this whole Clomid thing by myself.
It's hard when you have no idea if it's going to work or not, isn't it?

Still, let's keep each other positive and fingers crossed for more news like Jac!


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations Jac well done!!!

Hi girls well 

No news from me i am fine though off for some more accupuncture on saturday thn we got some friends over for a chill out think we gonna go out for meal with them should be nice relaxing weekend

Hi Tama - keep postive i hope you are relaxing and taking care of yourself while you off

Hi Daisy - yes i am fine got a quiet week with work this week so i am relaxing and taking things easy

Hi NG - you keep at your BMS girl dont think you can ever have too much !!

Hi everyone else hope you having a good week

                 

Come on girls keep at it 

take care
chrissy
xx


----------



## hope25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello everyone

I have been keeping up to date with all you ladies but have been a little shy to post...but just have to say a big congrats to jac on her  ...i read on here that it is our 1st  so i really couldnt read and go without posting my best wishes...I am on my first cycle of 50mg clomid...just a week past ovulation so on my route to finding out next week if BF? for me...

Me and dh are both in our 40's and have been trying over 26 months so its hard...i dont know how many more BFN HPTs i can face.

Lots of luck to us all
hope


----------



## babydust1811 (Feb 17, 2009)

congrat Jac on   thats great news.

Hi to all - lets hope its the sign of things to come.

Well im on CD15, had scan on cd10 with thickening womb lining but no folicles, had another scan yesterday cd14, lining getting thicker but not producing the follicles, on round 1 of clomid, got another scan on friday to see if any change.  if that comes back the same then they will up my next cycle to 100mg.  keeping positive though.


----------



## clarkyj (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

Thanks for all the well wishes, still hard to come to terms with to be honest! 

Babydust - Good luck with scan on Friday, fingers crossed   you will have some juicy follies by then hun!!! At least you are having plenty of scans to track where you are up to?

Hi Hope - good luck on your first cycle of clomid - fingers crossed for you too!!!  

Chrissy19 - thanks for your note, your weekend sounds nice and relaxing - why not treat yourself!  

Mango2000 - good luck on cycle 2!! I came on day 27 after my first round of  clomid which was very very short for me! Hope you get everything sorted now you are back in the UK! And hopefully a consultant etc Keep us posted

NG - Thanks for your note and i agree, lets hope we get lots more on here!!!   

Tamsin - sorry your feeling down hun!!  Get some of that dancing done      and try and stay positive! Sorry to hear your having headaches that doesn't make it any easier when u are already fed up. Keep us posted hun

KD74 - Thanks for your message, fingers crossed i do pass on some good luck to all of you!! 

Daisy- thanks hun!! How are you, what day are you on now??


Sorry if Ive missed anyone - but sending lots of     to all of you

Love 
Jackie xx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Evening ladies.

just a quick post from me.  
Evil old   arrived today. Took me by surprise a bit, expected her tomorow.
Feeling sad but not unexpected. I have the feeling that clomid just isn't gonna do it for us. 
have to find the motivation to keep going. Gotta face another month of bms. Just want to be with dh cuz we feel like it not cuz we have to.

Daisy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Daisy -so sorry af turned up for you. I was really   that you'd be our next  . It will be your turn really soon hun xxxxxxx    


Babydust -   for some lovely follies when you go back for your scan. xxxx

Hope - sending you some   vibes for the coming week.   that you get your  . I know how hard the BFN are -they break your heart every month. Try and stay strong and believe that you WILL get your  as we all will. xxx

NG - hope you are okay hun and enjoying all your BMS!! xxx

Mango - hope all is well with you. It must be so hard not having a GP/Con in the UK but I'm sure you'll have one sorted out really soon. Sending you lots of   xx

Chrissy - you okay hun? Hope you had a good weekend and relaxed. Where are you now with your cycle? Really hope all is going well for you.    for your  xxx

kd74- hope you are okay and Clomid is going okay. Sending you some   xx

Em - so you are on the road to Clomid, due you know when you'll be starting it? Really hope it works out for you sending you   xx

Muso - hope you are okay hun. Sending you lots of   and   you get your  soon xx

Jac - hope the good news is sinking in xx

As for me not much has happened. Have been having some pain in the ovary area so hoping that there are some follies growing. I have my day 12 scan on Monday so will know if there are any and if so what size they are. I had two on my first round of Clomid so hoping that there will be 2 again this month, fingers crossed.  I'm just   that dh and I can keep up the BMS and catch an egg this month. After all the BFN it is so hard to imagine ever getting that BFP BUT I have to stay positive and believe that I will be a mummy  

Take care and lets hope that Jac's good luck will continue on our little thread we are sooooooo overdue some  . I have no idea if our little dance and positive thinking worked but its worth keeping it going just in case.......

We WILL get our  every one of us   ......                                                                                                                                             

Tamsin xx


----------



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Wow, Jackie congrats!! You must be so pleased. Make sure you take good care of youself & get plenty of rest. 

Daisy - so sorry AF caught you. Keep thinking positive though. Look at Jackie and realise it can happen. 

Babydust - good luck with follie scan tomo. 

Gotta run, but didn't wanna leave without congratulating Jackie. 

Got my follie scan tomo morn. Praying for some nice ripe follie's! Then it on with the BMS!

Clare


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

well i have to say i am all BMS out!! lol!   if it doesn't work this month then i don't know what will!


Tama - sorry to hear you have still been having some low days.  it's probably s/e of clomid rather than yourself. the only advice i can give is to keep talking to dh as it is so easy to take our low days out on them, and it's not their fault either.  i had a bit of a down day at the start of the week and dh and i had a good long honest chat with each other and it helped lots.  glad to see you are dancing again  .  are you back to work next week or do you still have another week of freedom?

Daisy -   try and stay positive.  so sorry AF got you.  it will happen, you have to keep believing  

Chrissy - hope you are having a good week  

Mango200 - hope you have managed to find a consultant  

Hope25 - welcome to the thread, please don't be shy to speak to us.  we are a friendly bunch really, if a little loopy  

babydust - don't worry too much about the scan.  i had the same situation last month and had to be scanned 3 times.  no follies on first two scans but on the third one (CD17) i had a follie.  so fingers crossed it will be the same for you  

Clare - good luck with scan  

to everyone else   

NG x


----------



## hope25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi All

Thanks to everyone who has welcomed me...i am starting to feel like one of the group now..am reading the posts regularly and hoping for more BFP's...i am   that they happen for all of us soooon.

Am also feeling some side effects of the clomid..feeling down without any reason...sore (.) (.) ..nausea..cramps in lower belly...if i had these symptoms without the clomid i wouldve been sure i was preg as never had these symptoms other than my preg in 2006..never again...

had my last tracking scan yesterday...i am on my first cycle of clomid..at 50mg day 2-6...they didnt see any skrinking follicles until a week after i was supposed to ovulate..my cycles are usually very regular so i was confused...i was told my second and third cycle of clomid would be completely unmonitored and i wouldnt be required to come into the hospital again...anyone else on unmonitered cycles now..

speak soon

hope xx


----------



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi all, 

Been for my scan. I had 1 follie just under 18mm & 1 just under 15mm so they gave me my trigger jab. Next month I'm on my own with no scan as fertility nurse is on holiday. The month after she wants me go up to 100mg of Clomid. 

So its on with the  . Not feeling very hopeful this month, but we will see. We can only try!

Clare


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Morning ladies, 

I have been staying with my grandma- post her hysterectomy. Its hard work but she'll get there!!!!

Tamsin, I hope those little pains mean there a couple of lovely follies growing for you!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you! Try to stay positive, I really know how hard it is, esp this week. BUT clomid does work- lots of ladies get  when on clomid. Look at Jackie. There are lots of reasons for us to stay positive. Thank u for the bvd- gonna do mine in a bit! Are you back at work yet or are u still a lady of leisure? xxx 

hi Clare,  on the scan. My follies were a similar size!! I am unmonitored now too. I am trying to be more relaxed though- less obsessive about ovulation. Just trying to get lots of  in from cd10-20! Really hope this works for you.Try to stay positive- there i s every reason to think it will work for you this month xx 

Hi hope, glad your feeling welcome. I think it is quite common not to be monitored. I was only scanned for 1st month- not being scanned again at all. I am trying to just relax a bit and not get too obsessed- easier said than done. Clomid can have some peculiar side effects. I didn't have ant the first month but last month had hot flushes, slightly sore boobies and tummy cramps. Hope the S.E. aren't too bad for you. Good luck! xxx

Hi NG, Sounds like you and dh need a rest lol!!!! I am really keeping my fingers crossed for you chick!! xxxx

Hi Jac, Has it sunk in yet? Please don't dissappear- we still want you to keep in touch!! Have you had bloods done? are you getting an early scan? xxx

Hi babydust. Did you have your scan yesterday? hope Your folies have grown. Try to stay positive- i know its hard but clomid does work-look at Jac! XXX

Hi Chrissy, How are you. Hope you have managed to relax a bit this week then. Did u enjoy the meal out. Hope you have a nice weekend. xx 

Hi Mango, Hope you have managed to register with a GP. You must really feel like your in limbo at the moment. Hope you get settled down soon.  xx

Hi KD74, how are you?

Hey Muso, Just reading back about OPK's. The Line has to be the same colour or darker than the control line to be a positive so thursday was probably the positive day. However opk's only detect LH surge which is released 24-36 hours before ovulation so prob ovulated the next day. Did you have any other symptoms such as pain or EWCM? Try not to get obsessive about opk's. They are unreliable in women with PCO. Also you have to get the timing exactly right for them to be accurate. I got a bit obsessed with using them (Had clear blue monitor) but am trying to relax a bit about it. I'm not being monitored and clinic don't take any notice of opk's anyway so my plan is just to get plenty of  from cd10-20!! Good luck.xxx

Hi Em, How are you doing?xx

Well as for me- I am nights again tonight for 3 nights- lucky me!! Have the next 2 weekends off though- cant wait.

Last month the  was dreadfull- but this month is total opposite- hardly anything am on day 4 and is almost finished- very unusual for me. My cycles seem to be getting shorter too-28 days and 27 days last month. Having experienced long cycles am quite pleased about this- don't have to wait so long!!!! just hope i am not developing a short luteal phase though- I don't think so cuz I think I ovulated quite early last month around cd12. I am not doing very well with my resolution not to be obsessed!!!

Sorry If I've forgotten anybody!
Here is my BVD:
                                          
lots of love to all my ff
Daisy


----------



## babydust1811 (Feb 17, 2009)

evening all - I had my 3rd scan on 1st cycle of clomid yesterday, not good no decent follicles, uped by dose to 100mg next cycle.  keeping positive.

hope everyone is ok

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissDayus2B (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Everyone

Not been here for a while, hope you have all been ok . After waiting so long to start my clomid i started it yesterday evening before i went to sleep!! My last period was the 6th march and i only came on friday so you can see how long and frustrating its been to wait to take them  . Sone side affects after taking them last night only that i felt i could get to sleep really quickly and i woke up with abit of a headache this morining and also my tummy feels a bit dodgy but apart from that im ok  just a matter of waiting.

Thanks

Nikki

x
x


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls 
well hope you all had a good weekend 
sorry been a bit quiet for past few days
Been full of busy 

But have to let you all know i have got my   at last !!!     
Im sooooooooooooooooo excited  dreams do come true in the end clomid has worked for me !!!!! 
So come on girls we need som more    
  

So keep up the fertility dance
                             

Have a good week Girls 

Hi tama - hope you are ok hows things with you

Hi Daisy - Hope you ok chick and had good weekend hows things with you 

Hi Jac - how u feelin hope you ok

Hi NG - hope you ok

Hi clarer - hope you having good weekend

Hi everyone else 

take care
love 
chrissy
xx


----------



## MissDayus2B (Feb 26, 2009)

Congratulations hunni  

How long were you on clomid for?

x


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Miss Dayus2B

Thanks

I fell on month 5

Where are you on this journey

xx


----------



## babydust1811 (Feb 17, 2009)

congrats chrissy am so happy for you.

xxxx


----------



## MissDayus2B (Feb 26, 2009)

chrissy19 said:


> Hi Miss Dayus2B
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Hi Hun

Ive only just started my clomid 

x


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Miss Dayus2B - good luck with the clomid hope it works for you too!!!

Hi Babydust 1811 - thak you hope you ok hows it all going with you ??


----------



## MissDayus2B (Feb 26, 2009)

Did anyone get really bad headaches when they first started clomid? xx


----------



## clarkyj (Feb 26, 2009)

Evening ladies,


Chrissy - massive congratulations!!! So pleased for you hun. Hope all goes ok and you have a fab 9 months. We are on a whirl now ladies - 2    in a week......so we must have some more on the way.

How are you feeling Chrissy??

MissDayus2b - Hi, hope your ok. yeah I had really bad headaches on my 2nd cycle of clomid, i was coming home from work and going straight to bed!! They did pass but was after a couple of weeks. Hope yours are not too bad.

Hope everyone else is ok, keep positive and keep up the hard work!      Me and Chrissy are proof it can happen - even when you really think it wont!!! 

Love
Jac
xx


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Jac

thank you 

i feelin tired and lots of  nausea but other than that ok so far just really pleased and excited

How are things with you and side effects??

take care
love chrissy
xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

here is a link to the side effects info hun 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0

As this thread has turned into another chatter thread, can I ask you to think of a name for yourselves for when a start a new thread for you
Ta Muchley


----------



## MissDayus2B (Feb 26, 2009)

clarkyj said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Chrissy - massive congratulations!!! So pleased for you hun. Hope all goes ok and you have a fab 9 months. We are on a whirl now ladies - 2    in a week......so we must have some more on the way.
> 
> ...


Hi

Im only on my 1st cycle i started taking the tablets yesterday x


----------



## clarkyj (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Chrissy,

Good good glad your ok so far. Same with me really, tired and feeling sick. Just want to get a scan to check  all is ok!! 

Keep me posted how you are doing.

x


----------



## hope25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh,,,,,great news    

   No 2      

Lots and lots of congrats to chrissy....take it easy and enjoy

Jacs...glad to know your scan went well...chrissy has joined you...hope we all join both of you sooooon

Hi to everyone

please...more BFPs ...

love
hope xx


----------



## hope25 (Apr 28, 2009)

P.S..how about *'cycling with clomid..part 1' * as a name for our thread.?...dont know if its used before

hope xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Chrissy, how FANTASTIC!!!!!!  Congratulations!  Another BFP in the group!    

This is such a great way for us to start the week, and continues to give the rest of us some optimism and reassurance.

I have my HSG tomorrow then next gynae appt Tuesday 19/5 (DH's birthday!) where I am expecting / hoping /  that I'll finally get to start Clomid and can then 'officially' join this group  

Sending lots of   and   to everyone else - hope you're doing ok, with lots of healthy follicles and CM and BMS.


Kerryn


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Great idea, I like 'Cycling with Clomid'


----------



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Chrissy that's fantastic news. Make sure you get plenty of rest. Hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months.

Quick question - I had my trigger shot on Fri so am on my 2 week wait. I'm not going to go running for the next 2 weeks, just in case but do you think swimming is ok? Its a light form of exercise? Or should I be avoiding chlorinated water? 

Just a quick mess cause I'm at work but hope everyone else is keeping well. Fingers crossed for some more BFP's soon

Clare x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Clare - I'm sure swimming is absolutely fine - the water won't go inside you so no danger of the chlorine being absorbed, however if you have any doubts, best to avoid it. Swimming is highly recommended during pregnancy as the mucus plug protects baby, while the weightlessness in the water helps your joints and muscles relax.

Other than swimming, cycling or walking would be ok - or you could so some gentle yoga, but avoid some poses such as deep twists (http://yoga.about.com/od/prenatalyoga/a/firsttrimester_2.htm ) I'm a bit of an exercise freak myself (although not as fit as you! Couldn't imagine cycling 25 miles) and hate the thought of being inactive for more than a day.

Best of luck for the 2WW!


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning  

Chrissy - Congratulations that is wonderful news for you and dh   . Hope you have a wonderful 9 mths xx     xx

Daisy - how are you? Hope you are okay and   that it's going to be 3rd time lucky for you this month. Thanks for the pm I'll be sending you one back. Hope you had a good weekend and that Clomid isn't giving you any/too many s/e this time round. Hope your grandma is doing okay. I still have this week off, doctor signed me off for 3 weeks in total!!! So I'm back to work next Monday   , not sure how I feel about that but have to get on with it. Sending you a BIG   for always supporting me and making me   .   you get your  this month xxx

kd74 - hope things are good with you. Have you had your HSG done today? Hope it went okay. I'm sure they will start you on Clomid when you go for your appointment. Best of luck   xx

Clare - best of luck for your tww I had my injections yesterday so am just about to start tww. Fingers crossed there will be some more  really soon.     xx

NG - you okay hun? Hope you had a good weekend and haven't worn yourself or dh out with all your  !!   . So where are you in your cycle? Really   for you this month xxxx

Hope - you okay hun? How are you getting on? Sending you lots of   xx

Babydust - how are things with you?

Jac - hope you are okay hun xx

Miss Dayus2B/Nikki- best of luck with the Clomid, hope you are not having any s/e. Sending you some   xx

Mango - hope you are okay and managed to get a GP sorted out. Sending you some   for this month xx

As for me I have this week off and am back to work next week. I'm not sure how to feel about it as I know there will be questions from people as to why I've been off but I just want to avoid all that - any ideas on how I can return to work after 3 weeks off and not have to field any questions? I'm thinking a Harry Potter invisible cloak would do the job!

I'm feeling better than I was two weeks ago so that is a step in the right direction. I think after nearly 3 yrs of  I just couldn't face anything else so the time off has been a God send. I had my cd12 scan done yesterday (sorry this is going to sound negative) I had one follie of 18mm and 3 others but all very small. I know I should be happy that there was one, as dh told me it could have been 0! I just feel like I've let myself down and dh. They told me that I Ov without Clomid so to find that I've taken 100mg and only had one large follie seems so silly because my body could have done that on it's own, or maybe they got it wrong and I don't Ov every month. They only ever did one 21 day blood test which showed I'd Ov that month that it could have just been a good month. Sorry ranting!

So anyway I have 1 18mm follie and they gave me the injection so I should Ov today. DH and I have had lots of  in the last week and plan to have more tonight (sorry TMI) so I'm   that we are blessed this month. Even dh seems to be feeling the time passing now. Anyway before I'm   over nothing I'll shut up   

Just before my BVD I wanted to say that I think that 'Cycling with Clomid' is a good name for the thread, everyone else 

So I'm keeping   and   for a miracle........

We WILL ALL get our                                                                                                                                                      

Best of luck ladies I'm   we all get our  

Tamsin xxx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies, Just posted a long reply and lost it!!! 

Hey Chrissy,       . I am so pleased for you hun, its fantastic news! Sorry your feeling so nauseous- Hope it clears soon. Just remember the wonderful thing thats making you feel poorly.XXXXX

Hey Tamsin, . You don't need to worry about posting your feelings. Thats what we are here for hun! I think that 1x 18 mm follie is fab! Just remember you only need one beautiful lttle follie to make a !!! I know its hard but hang in there. You have had your trigger shot and lots of  - all the right   ingredients for a magic  !

I think the harry potter cloak might work- have you tried ebay- you can buy all sorts on there!!!! !! Just remember- you dont have to tell anyone anything you dont want to. Its nobody elses bussiness but yours and if they dont like it stuff em .!!!

Hi Kerryn, Hope your HSG went well.   xxx

Hi Clare, I go swimming quite often. According to Zita West its OK so long as you keep your head out of the water and dont swallow lots of water.

Hi Jac, has it sunk in yet? Hows it going with trying to get a scan do you have a date yet? Sorry your feeling sick and tired but remember the lovely thing that is making you feel rough- it will be worth it!

Hi nicki, welcome back- we missed you!! . Glad you have started your clomid- long cycles are very frustrating- good news is that some people find clomid can shorten their cycles- hope this is true for you. Yes- I have had some headaches since been on clomid- only mild though bearable. Not as bad as hot flushes- quite funny!!! Good luck.xx

Hi babydust, sorry about your follies- its frustrating when our bodies dont do what we want them to. I'm glad your feeling so positive- well done you. I really hope the 100mg works for you. xxx

Hi Mango and Muso- Hope your both OK.

I think that cycling with clomid is fab name!!!! 

Not much to report with me. cd7 today- finished clomid tabs. No side effects so far this month- think I have been too busy to notice- if I'm honest. Getting myself ready for round three- hoping for 3rd time lucky .

Here is my bvd today- hope it brings us all lots of luck!!!                                  

Lots of love
Daisy


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Tamsin & Daisy - thanks for the kind thoughts - yes, HSG wasn't as bad as I expected.  Radiographer / radiologist - not sure what to call her - said that things 'seemed' to be all ok but she needed to have a closer look and report back to Mr Trew.  So far no pains and no spotting although am having a night off from the gym  

Tamsin - maybe you could blame your absence from work on suspected  flu?  That should stop any more nosy questioning!  As Daisy says, all it takes is one follie (and that's how mother nature designed us) so keep positive and enjoy the    I hope you get some more sunny days before heading back to work.

Sending lots of   and  to everyone!

Kerryn


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

OMG another BFP!!   Chrissy    , its fantastic news.  heres to a happy and healthy 9 months for you! keep us posted.

this BVD is really starting to pay of, come on everyone keep on dancing!!!!! 

Tama - enjoy your last week of freedom and rest!  don't tell anyone anything you don't want to, your business is your business  . one follie is good - that is what my clinic aims for, one good ripe follie!  so time for you to get on with  , and you will be nice and relaxed because you are of work.  so fingers crossed this is your month  .  i'm feeling quite positive this month, on day 25 of 31 day cycle.  decided not going to test on day 31 this month, going to wait and see if i am late -don't know how i am going to do it, but i have no pg tests in house so we will see  .  dh away for 2wks now so i will get plenty of rest from BMS! lol!

Daisy - where did you find all your smilies? they are dead cute!  good luck for round 3, third time lucky  

babydust - sorry scan didn't show any follies  .  hope 100mg works for you  

Nikki - hope clomid goes well for you.  hope s/e aren't' too bad  

Kerryn - glad HSG went well for you, hope you get clomid.  they do say some people fall pregnant naturally after an HSG as if there was a small blockage the dye can clear it - so you never know you might not need the clomid!  

everyone else   

well i am back at work this week  and dh away for 2wks now.  hoping and   that when he comes home this time i can tell him he will be a daddy!   

i think cycling with clomid is good!

time for BVD, we want more BFPs please!!!!


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls
thanks for all your lovely messages

Hi Tama - glad you ahd good few weeks off keep positive though it really does help! keep focused it will happen 2 of us on this thread have done it it took me 5 months of clomid and 2 and a half years of trying.  
You will get your   soon lots of          xx
You dont have to explain yourself to anyone just tell them you had few weeks off just for a break!!

Hi Daisy - yes i know i can cope with the nausea i just cant wait to get my scan now to check alls ok so you have weeks of worrying and wondering its a whole journey of waiting this fertility journey but it all will be worth it in the end.  Hope you having a great week dont work too hard

Hi NG - thanks, hope your having a good week and your dh gets home soon !! you need him!!

Hi Clarer - hope you ok fingers crossed for you this month 

Hi Kd74 - hope your apppintments go ok and you get statred on clomid good luck hope you having a good week

Hi Hope25 - hope things ok with you 

Yes cycling with clomid good name for this thread

take care
chrissy
xx


----------



## hope25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello All

anyone coming to the end of their cycle and waiting the dreaded AF....I am a bit late this cycle...it has happened before but I am not going to go running to POAS...i have done it too many times only for AF to arrive straight after...its a bit confusing for me this month too as I have symptoms that are probably due to clomid being in my system...but other than that i cant tell whether its one way or the other.. If AF does arrive i am going to try and not be too upset as its only my first cycle...but have been trying 22 months now ..

Chrissy...good to know you are doing well...keep us all posted

Lots of luck to all of us wherever you may be in your cycles...

hope xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=194667.0


----------

